# News - "Killerspiele": PC ACTION-Leser stellt Strafanzeige gegen Beckstein!



## Administrator (6. März 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,566860


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Guter mann, wenn er jetzt noch ein Konto für Spenden für die Gerichtskosten einrichtet. Wäre mit das sogar ein paar Euro Wert.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## corax (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Dem Stimme ich zu. Sollte er keine Rechtsversicherung haben, hätte er es bestimmt nicht gemacht. Aber sollte es am Geld liegen, wäre auch ich mit 1€ dabei und bei Eurer Auflage und 1-10% Spendern sollte da doch was machbar sein  

Wer Politiker ist, sollte auch auf seine Wortwahl achten.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 06.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Guter mann, wenn er jetzt noch ein Konto für Spenden für die Gerichtskosten einrichtet. Wäre mit das sogar ein paar Euro Wert.
> 
> MFG SchumiGSG9



Mal sehen wie das ausgeht. Ein interessanter Versuch ist es und gute Argumente hat der Mann auch.


----------



## cab2006 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

lol .. der ist 41 und wohnt noch bei seiner mutti? oder warum weiss die so genau das der zuviel spielt?


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 06.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Guter mann, wenn er jetzt noch ein Konto für Spenden für die Gerichtskosten einrichtet. Wäre mit das sogar ein paar Euro Wert.
> 
> MFG SchumiGSG9




Eine Strafanzeige kostet nichts


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wegen Beleidigung und Volksverhetzung? LOL!
Es findet sich doch immer jemand der wegen jedem Scheiß klagt. Naja, wenn ihm das Becksteingegrunze persönlich so nahe geht, bitte  

Allerdings darf man ja auch sagen Soldaten sind Mörder. Das finde ich auch verallgemeinernd beleidigend, aber klagen bringt da nix.


----------



## Lionheart25 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				cab2006 am 06.03.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol .. der ist 41 und wohnt noch bei seiner mutti? oder warum weiss die so genau das der zuviel spielt?


Hm, vielleicht weil sie noch Kontakt zu Ihrem Sohn hat und weiß was der für Hobbys hat. Aber was red ich du wirst ja mit 18 daheim raus sein und seitdem mit deiner Mutti nicht mehr geredet haben.


----------



## mactec (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 06.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, wollte ich auch grad sagen. 
Die Kosten trägt der Steuerzahler und ob da was bei rauskommt ist sowieso fraglich. Aber gut find ich's trotzdem. Dafür geb ich doch gerne meine Steuern hin.


----------



## mroggenbu (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 06.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Steuerzahler, der das bürokratische Rauschen finanziert, kostet es schon was, wenn jeder Depp wegen jedes Fliegenfurzes klagt!

Nebenbei gesagt, macht sich ein Mann über Vierzig mit seinem "meine Mama"-Kommentar in der Klage eher lächerlich als seriös/glaubwürdig...
Der Typ erinnert mich ein bißchen an "Ernie" aus der neuen Stromberg-Staffel...


----------



## vinD (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 06.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Beleidigung und Volksverhetzung? LOL!
> Es findet sich doch immer jemand der wegen jedem Scheiß klagt. Naja, wenn ihm das Becksteingegrunze persönlich so nahe geht, bitte
> 
> Allerdings darf man ja auch sagen Soldaten sind Mörder. Das finde ich auch verallgemeinernd beleidigend, aber klagen bringt da nix.



wie würdest du reagieren wenn dich deine mami so anredet?
ist mal wieder richtig lustig was hier mansche für ein ..... mist von sich geben *kopfschüttel*


----------



## cab2006 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> cab2006 am 06.03.2007 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unabhängig davon, wirkt des irgendwie nicht authentisch. weil wenn er 41 ist, kann er ja mit seiner mutter reden ... und glaubt die dann mehr am günter oder dem sohn?


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				mroggenbu am 06.03.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war ja auch drauf bezogen was für den armen herren zu spenden, siehe oben!
Ich denke mal die Anzeige wird eh abgeschmettert was einige dann wieder für den beweis des korrupten Stasiüberwachungsstaat halten werden und andere einfach für normal.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				vinD am 06.03.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 06.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn meine Mami sowas macht zeige ich sofort jemanden an, ob Blödsinn ode rnicht, ist doch klar!


----------



## Lionheart25 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 06.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Beleidigung und Volksverhetzung? LOL!
> Es findet sich doch immer jemand der wegen jedem Scheiß klagt. Naja, wenn ihm das Becksteingegrunze persönlich so nahe geht, bitte
> 
> Allerdings darf man ja auch sagen Soldaten sind Mörder. Das finde ich auch verallgemeinernd beleidigend, aber klagen bringt da nix.


Nein dass darf man nicht dazu gibts ja nen Ehrenschutz für Soldaten, ausserdem sagen sowas ja nicht die Politiker der großen Volksparteien. 

Außerdem wenn ein Alt-Bundeskanzler Radiomoderatoren verklagt, weil die behaupten er färbe sich sein Kopfhaar..... 

Und Beckstein ist ja nicht irgendein Parteimitglied sondern demnächst Ministerpräsident in Bayern (leider) und von so jemanden in so einem Amt kann man einen gewissen Anstand ja wohl erwarten Herrgott. 

Anstatt froh zu sein, dass endlich mal welche aufstehen in dem Land und diesen Herrn die Meinung geigen beschwert Ihr euch auch noch. Wo hakt es denn bei euch. Ihr findet es wohl auch noch OK dass die Schwarzen mit ner Hexenjagd auf euch Wahlkampf betreiben.

"Ich liebe die Menschheit, nur die Menschen gehen mir auf die Nerven!" 
Charles M Schulz - The Peanuts


----------



## Fenris79 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				cab2006 am 06.03.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol .. der ist 41 und wohnt noch bei seiner mutti? oder warum weiss die so genau das der zuviel spielt?


1. steht da 44
2. steht da nix wo er wohnt
3. *stundenlangerapplaus* Recht so


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				vinD am 06.03.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 06.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut sie nicht, aber vielleicht würde ich ihr die Sache einfach erklären?
Und nicht Becky verklagen weil er meine Mami gebrainwashed hat


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ok die Anzeige mag vielleicht nichts kosten (glaube ich nicht[eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr wollen die Beamten und Beamtinen bestimmt])

Aber wenn es zu einer Verhandlung kommt will der Anwalt bestimmt Geld.

Und dafür würde ich max 5Euro spenden.


----------



## The_Chosen (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mal abgesehen davon, ob das seine Mutter zu ihm gesagt hat oder nicht, ist er einer der wenigen, der aufsteht und zumindest versucht etwas zu ändern.
Egal ob er damit Erfolge erziehlt oder Sang und Klanglos untergeht.
Und vor solchen Menschen hab ich mehr Achtung, als die, die nur jammern und meinen "...ändert ja eh nichts!"

Greetz
Chosen


----------



## Lionheart25 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				cab2006 am 06.03.2007 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich Ihrem Sohn wenn der Ihr es erklärt, aber wie viele im Rentneralter (mit nem 41jährigen Sohn geh ich jetzt einfach mal von 60+ aus) glauben die Älteren halt erst mal den Bullshit den Zeitung/Fernsehen und Politiker verblasen.

Man darf nicht vergessen, mit welchem Bild die alte Generation und mit welchem die nachfolgenden Generationen von den Medien aufgewachsen sind. Grad die älteren sind an Medien gewöhnt die sich Idealismus auf die Fahne geschrieben haben, z.b. den Spiegel und denen man glauben kann. 

Wir wissen dass einfach besser mittlerweile. Davon mal abgesehen dass die jüngeren Generationen grad die, die ab den 70/80ern erwachsen wurden, wesentlich zynischer den Medien und Politikern gegenüberstehn. 
Dass ist alles ne Sache der Erziehung und der Erfahrungen.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein dass darf man nicht dazu gibts ja nen Ehrenschutz für Soldaten, ausserdem sagen sowas ja nicht die Politiker der großen Volksparteien.



vergleiche hierzu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldaten_sind_M%C3%B6rder#Einige_Urteile_zu_.C3.A4hnlichen_Aussagen



> Anstatt froh zu sein, dass endlich mal welche aufstehen in dem Land und diesen Herrn die Meinung geigen beschwert Ihr euch auch noch. Wo hakt es denn bei euch. Ihr findet es wohl auch noch OK dass die Schwarzen mit ner Hexenjagd auf euch Wahlkampf betreiben.




Vielleicht geht es ja um die Verhältnismässigkeit?
Man kann auch gegen Beckstein und seine Politik aufstehen ohne so eine blödsinnige Anzeige in die Welt zu setzen.
Aber wie üblich wird sofort alles verallgemeinert, nach dem Moto wenn du gegen die Anzeige bist, bist du für ein Killerspieleverbot.
N bischen pauschal finde ich das, woran erinnert mich das nur..........


----------



## Aenima81 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 06.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*signed*


----------



## Lionheart25 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verhältnismäßigkeit? Warum zum Geier soll man nicht mal die Rechtsmittel die der Staat bietet nutzen. Mit Diskussionen innerhalb der Community ändert man nichts.  
Und auch wenn sich solche Unterschriftenaktionen schön anhören, das Ergebnis wird eher sein dass der ganze Schrieb mit allen Unterschriften im Müll landet.


----------



## HardlineAMD (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann erkläre uns Herr Oberstudienrat Boesor doch bitte, wie er vorgehen würde.
Ach ja, ich sehe schon, Maul aufreissen, aber nichts dahinter.
Da setzt sich endlich mal jemand zur Wehr gegen unser Politikerpack und was passiert?
Er wird dafür auch noch als blöd und Mamakind hingestellt. Mir kommt die Galle hoch bei solch einem Volk hier!!!


----------



## Kevex (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Der Mann hats drauf, endlich geht mal einer gegen so einen Politiker vor.


----------



## Pinnhead (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

So ein Konto zur Prozesskostenbeteiligung finde ich gut. Würde mich auch beteiligen.
Besser wäre natürlich, wenn man eine art Unterschriftensammlung dem zuständigen AMT zukommenlässt.
Das verleiht dem ganzen mehr glaubwürdigkeit und würde auch die vom Kläger angeführten zahlen begründen.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Verhältnismäßigkeit? Warum zum Geier soll man nicht mal die Rechtsmittel die der Staat bietet nutzen. Mit Diskussionen innerhalb der Community ändert man nichts.
> Und auch wenn sich solche Unterschriftenaktionen schön anhören, das Ergebnis wird eher sein dass der ganze Schrieb mit allen Unterschriften im Müll landet.



genauso wie die anzeige vermutlich im Müll landen wird.
Glaubst du das dadurch die Öffentlichkeit wachgerüttelt wird, oder gar der Beckstein seine Position überdenkt?
Meiner Meinung nach werden durch diese Anzeige lediglich Steuergelder verbrannt, sonst nichts.


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 06.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Nach den Protesten von 1991 waren mehrfach Menschen wegen der Aussage "Soldaten sind Mörder" verurteilt worden. 1995 wies das Bundesverfassungsgericht diese Entscheidungen jedoch zurück und festigte im Wesentlichen die Praxis der Freisprüche." Wiki



> Und Beckstein ist ja nicht irgendein Parteimitglied sondern demnächst Ministerpräsident in Bayern (leider) und von so jemanden in so einem Amt kann man einen gewissen Anstand ja wohl erwarten Herrgott.


Du wohnst nicht in Bayern, oder? CSU - Spitzenpolitiker - Anstand? Wähle 2 von 3  



> Anstatt froh zu sein, dass endlich mal welche aufstehen in dem Land und diesen Herrn die Meinung geigen beschwert Ihr euch auch noch. Wo hakt es denn bei euch.


Ist ja schön, dass jemand auf der Spielerseite steht. Aber die Anzeige finde ich einfach überzogen. Ich glaube kaum, dass die was bringen wird, wenn sie überhaupt zugelassen wird.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HardlineAMD am 06.03.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erkläre uns Herr Oberstudienrat Boesor doch bitte, wie er vorgehen würde.
> Ach ja, ich sehe schon, Maul aufreissen, aber nichts dahinter.
> Da setzt sich endlich mal jemand zur Wehr gegen unser Politikerpack und was passiert?
> Er wird dafür auch noch als blöd und Mamakind hingestellt. Mir kommt die Galle hoch bei solch einem Volk hier!!!



Das kann dir der Student Boesor in einem Satz erklären.
Abwarten, denn es tut sich eh nichts in der Richtung!
Und so einen Sch... wie Politikerpack kannst du dir schenken, einfach mal sachlich werden, bitte!


----------



## oeia (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 06.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Der Punkt "Volksverhetzung" in der Anzeige gefällt mir besonders gut. Das ist es nämlich was von so manchem Politiker heute betrieben wird um politisches Kleingeld zu machen. Das gedankenlose Hinhauen auf zB Computerspieler, Raucher, Diesel-Fahrer (Feinstaubsünder) usw muß aufhören. Vielleicht ist das ja der richtige Weg um in der Öffentlichkeit für entsprechendes Aufsehen zu sorgen, damit ev auch einmal ein Umdenken eintritt.


----------



## Lionheart25 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 06.03.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wohnst nicht in Bayern, oder? CSU - Spitzenpolitiker - Anstand? Wähle 2 von 3
> 
> 
> > Anstatt froh zu sein, dass endlich mal welche aufstehen in dem Land und diesen Herrn die Meinung geigen beschwert Ihr euch auch noch. Wo hakt es denn bei euch.
> ...


[/quote]

Doch leider (bin aber Franke). Zumindestens geben deine Kritierien ja noch an dass es auch in der CSU anständige Leute gibt. Nur leider nicht in Spitzenpositionen

Ich will gar nicht behaupten dass die Anzeige wahrscheinlich schon im Vorfeld oder spätestens an seiner Abgeordneten-Immunität scheitert. Aber ich sehe es als Zeichen für die richitge Richtung. 
Wenn ich mich bei unseren europäischen Nachbarn so umschaue wird nirgends so sehr vor den Politikern gekuscht wie bei uns. So einen Aufstand wie in Frankreich als sich die Jungen gegen die Änderungen am Arbeitsrecht ausgesprochen (und -getreten) haben, wird man leider bei uns nie erleben (höchstens wenn irgendein Fußballverein mal verliert   ) 
Wenn bei uns politische Aktivisten beim Randalieren ein Auto umscheissen wollen, fragen die ja noch den Besitzer um Erlaubnis.
Wobei wir dass ganze Problem nicht hätten wenn die Herrn Spieleentwickler sich endlich mal wie die ganzen anderen großen Industrien auch mal ne Bande von Lobbyisten leisten würden. Machen die jetzt mehr Umsatz als die Filmindustrie oder nicht. 
Die bringen einen Gewaltorgie nach der anderen und kommen damit durch, ob jetzt der Untergang, letztes Jahr dieser Maya-Film vom Gibson oder jetzt demnächst Pathfinder

Ach ja, der Mann aus Köln steht nicht nur auf unserer Seite sondern ist einer von uns. Denkt dran der durchschnittliche PC-Zocker ist 25-30 und nicht 14 wie es immer die Politiker erzählen.


----------



## BitByter (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich wünsche auf jeden fall viel glück. und meine dankbarkeit hat er!


----------



## Joe_2000 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich finde diese Aktion richtig gut und auch notwendig.   Hoffentlich wird das ganze auch bei Medien, die sich nicht explizit mit dem Computer befassen, wahrgenommen und verbreitet.   

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Montares (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach werden durch diese Anzeige lediglich Steuergelder verbrannt, sonst nichts.


Also lieber stillschweigend Herrn Beckstein ertragen?
Das kann es ja nicht sein...
Finde die Aktion klasse, auch wenn sie nicht von großem Erfolg sein wird.
Endlich macht mal einer was. Alle reden immer nur rum, aber es macht keiner was (inkl. mir) ... 
Stehende Ovationen von mir für den Kläger!


----------



## corax (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oeia am 06.03.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Punkt "Volksverhetzung" in der Anzeige gefällt mir besonders gut. Das ist es nämlich was von so manchem Politiker heute betrieben wird um politisches Kleingeld zu machen. Das gedankenlose Hinhauen auf zB Computerspieler, Raucher, Diesel-Fahrer (Feinstaubsünder) usw muß aufhören. Vielleicht ist das ja der richtige Weg um in der Öffentlichkeit für entsprechendes Aufsehen zu sorgen, damit ev auch einmal ein Umdenken eintritt.



Das stimmt leider nun mal, man versucht sich eine möglichst Große Gruppe hinter sich zu bringen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.

Das Geschwalle über die Beweggründe mit seiner Mutter finde ich mehr als lachhaft und ich deute es als Zeichnen des nicht vorhandenen Familienlebens.
Wenn meine Oma mich frage, was ich denn da vor dem PC spiele, dann wollte ich auch nicht von ihr höhren: "Sind das wieder diese Sex und Killerspiele aus den Medien?"


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Montares am 06.03.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagen wir mal so, mir persönlich ist es diese Äußerung jetzt nicht wert das ich mich da so drüber aufrege.
Wenn es allerdings wirklich viele sind die sich angegriffen fühlen würde z.B. eine Demo sicherlich sehr viel mehr Aufsehen erregen.
Aber ich vermute mal soweit geht dann die Empörung auch nicht.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Meiner Meinung nach werden durch diese Anzeige lediglich Steuergelder verbrannt, sonst nichts.


Naja, die paar Hundertausend die im schlimmsten Fall für so ein Verfahren draufgehen können machen bei etwa 30 Milliarden die jährlich sinnlos durch den Kamin gehen den Bock auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				corax am 06.03.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> oeia am 06.03.2007 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In einem "vorhandenen Familienleben" weiß das Umfeld allerdings auch was gespielt wird, bzw wird vom Spieler aufgeklärt.


----------



## Kookai (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				cab2006 am 06.03.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol .. der ist 41 und wohnt noch bei seiner mutti? oder warum weiss die so genau das der zuviel spielt?



Was ist denn das für eine dumme Aussage. Es gibt noch Menschen die sehr gute Kontakte zu ihren Eltern pflegen. Ich wohne auch seit vier Jahren alleine und meine Mutter weiß über mein Hobby bescheid (schimpft ebenfalls über die Aussagen der Politiker). Also, vielleicht solltest Du erstmal nachdenken, bevor Du drauf los brabbelst.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du nicht mal gesagt man muss klein anfangen?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

So weich im Kopf können tatsächlich nur PCA-Leser sein! ^^

Naja, mal Glock und Scherz beiseite. Mit seinen Ausführungen wird der definitiv nichts erreichen können, seine Vorwürfe sind weder entsprechend sachlich / faktisch richtig formuliert, noch führt er tatsächliche Beispiele auf. Allein die Einbeziehung seiner Mutter in den Text lässt auf eine unüberlegte Schnellschussaktion deuten. Jeder angehende Anwalt im Praxissemester wird dieses niedliche Schreiben problemlos abschmettern und argumentativ widerlegen können. Also bitte, solche Aktionen sind an unüberlegter Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Wenn schon Schritte, dann auch sachlich gegliedert, entsprechend formuliert, und von einem Leser, der nicht die PCA liest! *g*

Kommt mir eher vor wie die Aktion von einem 14 Jährigen, nicht aber von einem 44 Jahre alten Mitmenschen. Mein Vertrauen in die Menschheit schwindet... ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## GFreeman2 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

hoffe da kommt was gutes bei raus, hab zwar das "killerspiel"-problem nicht da ich in aus italien komme und wohne, aber den beckstein kenne ich und sowas hat in der politik sowieso nix verloren.

Wie schon gesagt, würde die anzeige was kosten, das wäre auch für mich n paar euronen wert zu spenden.

greetings from city17

Hagbard


----------



## Proesterchen (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 06.03.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok die Anzeige mag vielleicht nichts kosten (glaube ich nicht[eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr wollen die Beamten und Beamtinen bestimmt])
> 
> Aber wenn es zu einer Verhandlung kommt will der Anwalt bestimmt Geld.


Es geht hier um eine Strafanzeige, deren Urheber ist nicht mal zwingend Teil eines möglichen Verfahrens.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strafanzeige

Kosten für den Anzeigeerstatter? 0,00 Euro.


----------



## Lionheart25 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Montares am 06.03.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum sollen eigentlich immer nur Politiker Steuergelder verbraten und nicht auch mal die Bürger


----------



## Vordack (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hihi, das wird das nächste Buch von John Grisham ,"Killergame" in dem es um eine Sammelklage von uns spielern gegen Beckstein geht


----------



## TBrain (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wäre ich der zuständige Staatsanwalt würde ich das in etwa folgendermaßen kommentieren: "Heul doch!" ^^

Ich mein: Volksverhetzung - Muahhaa


----------



## T3c (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

weiss garnich was die ganzen leute hier haben.
erst schreien se alle "die Deutschen lassen sich zu viel gefallen"
dann schreien se "man muss ja nicht wegen jeden furz rummeckern"

überlegt halt mal und haltet zusammen wie andere völker
ist ja zum kotzen ehy wenn man hier liest  

ich finds gut und würde ihn auch finaziel unterstützen
allein weil becksteins vorschläge und gedankengänge
für unser land gefährlich sind(Bankgesetz, internetüberwachung,killerspiele,etc

p.s. was interresiert euch die mutter von ihm
       das thema ist immernoch beckstein oder täusch ich mich da?
       da gibts soooooo viele möglichkeiten wieso und weshalb
       er evt so einen engen kontakt mit seiner mutter hat, dass ihr 
       das sicherlich nicht erfahrt. und ausserdem kann man froh sein
       in dem alter noch eine mutter zu haben die sich um einen kümmert
       und sich sorgen macht.


----------



## Horatio (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> So weich im Kopf können tatsächlich nur PCA-Leser sein! ^^
> 
> Naja, mal Glock und Scherz beiseite. Mit seinen Ausführungen wird der definitiv nichts erreichen können, seine Vorwürfe sind weder entsprechend sachlich / faktisch richtig formuliert, noch führt er tatsächliche Beispiele auf. Allein die Einbeziehung seiner Mutter in den Text lässt auf eine unüberlegte Schnellschussaktion deuten. Jeder angehende Anwalt im Praxissemester wird dieses niedliche Schreiben problemlos abschmettern und argumentativ widerlegen können. Also bitte, solche Aktionen sind an unüberlegter Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Wenn schon Schritte, dann auch sachlich gegliedert, entsprechend formuliert, und von einem Leser, der nicht die PCA liest! *g*
> 
> ...



So isses. Sowas kann man ja mal probieren (auch wenn man weiß, dass es nicht durchkommt), aber dann sollte es professionell sein und nicht so ein diletanttisches Freizeit-Juristendeutsch.
Die Idee mag OK sein, die Ausführung macht den Kerl imho lächerlich.


----------



## axelschweiss (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also ich finde die Aktion ziemlich gut, auch wenn er die Strafanzeige etwas besser formulieren könnte, reißt er sich (vermutlich) den Arsch auf während die anderen Deppen hier im Forum sich nur über ihn lustig machen und dann später anfangen zu heulen wenn dann wieder ein Negativer Bericht über Killerspiele in den Medien erscheint oder einge Gesetzesänderung deswegen geplant ist so nach dem Motto "Dagegen sollte man Demonstrieren/vorgehen, aber ohne mich".   

und dann wundern wie sich zur Zeit unser Polizeistaat entwickelt und dann die Diktatoren wieder an die Macht kommen.


----------



## CabinetRED (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 06.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch darf man, schaust du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldaten_sind_M%C3%B6rder

sollten sich vielleicht auch viele andere hier mal durchlesen. Ist schon witzig wie schnell hier einige die Meinungsfreiheit anderer einschränken wollen. Man sollte vielleicht mal überlegen dass die Einschränkung anderer auch immer auf einen selbst zurückschlägt. Es gibt grundsätzlich keine Kollektivbeleidigung !
Weiter ist die Anzeige lächerlich und wird lediglich zur Belustigung der Richter und Anwaltschaft dienen. Mehr gibt es zu diesem Witz nicht zu sagen, ausser vielleicht...mh, ist denn schon April?


----------



## Dachdegger (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hm irgendwie ist das mal wieder eine typisch deutsche Diskussion. Das machen wir echt genauso gut wie die Herren Politiker. Wegen jeder Kleinigekeit wird ein Streit geführt und ein sinnloses Für und Wider erörtert. Der Mann hat geklagt und was bei rum kommt werden wir ja sehen und ob es nun gut, schlecht oder um seine Mami geht, darauf kommt es doch mal garnicht an....


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				T3c am 06.03.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss garnich was die ganzen leute hier haben.
> erst schreien se alle "die Deutschen lassen sich zu viel gefallen"
> dann schreien se "man muss ja nicht wegen jeden furz rummeckern"
> 
> ...



Hmmm, also hälst du es mit Volker Pispers als er meinte: "Helm ab zum Gebet, Hirn aus zur Solidarität?"
Oder auch auf deutsch gesagt: Ich unterstütze doch nicht jeden Schwachsinn nur weil mir ein Grundgedanke nicht gefällt.
Ich bin gegen ein Killerspieleverbot, aber dennoch ist und bleibt diese Anzeige wikungslos!



> ich finds gut und würde ihn auch finaziel unterstützen
> allein weil becksteins vorschläge und gedankengänge
> für unser land gefährlich sind(Bankgesetz, internetüberwachung,killerspiele,etc



Ahja, d.h. wir bekommen ein uneingeschränktes Bankgeheimnis zurück weil Beckstein in Sachen Beleidigung und volksverhetzung angezeigt wird?
Sorry, aber das ist doch purer Aktionismus.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				axelschweiss am 06.03.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> und dann wundern wie sich zur Zeit unser Polizeistaat entwickelt und dann die Diktatoren wieder an die Macht kommen.



Gewagter Sprung vom Beckstein zum Diktator, ist der Mann schon so ein Feindbild?


----------



## Clash (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Dachdegger am 06.03.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm irgendwie ist das mal wieder eine typisch deutsche Diskussion. Das machen wir echt genauso gut wie die Herren Politiker. Wegen jeder Kleinigekeit wird ein Streit geführt und ein sinnloses Für und Wider erörtert. Der Mann hat geklagt und was bei rum kommt werden wir ja sehen und ob es nun gut, schlecht oder um seine Mami geht, darauf kommt es doch mal garnicht an....



=> es muss sich ja nicht jeder so einlullen lassen wie du...

ich find die aktion klasse. endlich kriegen diese absoluter Versager von Politiker mal eins auf die Mütze. Die verzapfen den liebenlangen Tag irgendwelchen Müll, reden über Sachen von denen sie nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung haben... Endlich gibts mal was zurück, es wird Zeit das ein Ruck durch Deutschland geht, sonst darf man demnächst nicht mehr ohne Aufsicht essen und atmen...


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Clash am 06.03.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dachdegger am 06.03.2007 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie genau soll der Ruck aussehen? Ich hoffe doch du hast konkrete Vorstellungen, bevor noch jemand denkt du hättest nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung...................


----------



## Ra-Tiel (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du nicht mal gesagt man muss klein anfangen?


Klar. Aber damit meinte ich
* 1.3 Mio € für ein einfaches Logo das sich fast jeder Grundschüler hätte ausdenken können
* 5.4 Mio € für die Erneuerung eines Krematoriums welches nach 11 Monaten wegen fehlendem Bedarfs stillgelegt wurde
* Der Verkauf eines großen Geländes in Berlin-Weißensee für 1€ obwohl der Grundstückswert in Millionenhöhe liegt und 3 Mio € schon für die Erschließung bewilligt worden seien
* 1.7 Mio € für die Herrichtung eines Gebäudes für polizeiliche Zwecke, welches dann aber auf die Schnelle zu einer Zentralen Ausnüchterungsanstalt umzufunktionieren, was nochmal 500k € gekostet hat obwohl ein anderes Gebäude wesentlich günstiger gewesen wäre
* 24.42 Mio + X € für ein "Haus des Möbels"
* usw.
Der Bund der Steuerzahler kann viele nette Gute-Nacht-Geschichten in der Hinsicht erzählen. 

Warum man allerdings ausgerechnet bei den juristischen Mitteln die dem Bürger zur Verfügung stehen sparen sollte musst du mir jetzt aber erklären.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum man allerdings ausgerechnet bei den juristischen Mitteln die dem Bürger zur Verfügung stehen sparen sollte musst du mir jetzt aber erklären.




Das wird dir in ein paar Tagen die Presseerklärung zur Abschmetterung der Anzeige sehr viel richtiger erklären als ich es kann!


----------



## Nightstalker66 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hmm ich bin voll auf seiner Seite! Anzeigen bringt immer was egal ob sie niedergeschmettert wird oder nicht, immerhinn heißt es dann nicht man habe ja garnichts gesagt. Vielleicht kennen oder hören sogar Hans Söllner der hat das schon vor Jahren gesagt was sich hier jetz in Deutschland abzuspielen beginnt und auch teilweise geschieht. Hört ihn euch einfach mal an das lied "Hey Staat" trifft es genau    Ich wette einige von euch habens schon mal gehört.

Nachtrag: Der Herr Beckstein wird in seinen Liedern auch öfters erwähnt


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wenigstens unternimmt jetzt einer mal was. . . 

Wir sollten dem Mann dankbar sein und ihn nicht verspotten, wie es manche hier tun.

Mal sehen was draus wird.

MfG


----------



## Lionheart25 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> axelschweiss am 06.03.2007 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feindbild? Nein
geht er auf die Nerven? JA

Das einzig Gute am Beckstein ist, dass er nach der Amtszeit wahrscheinlich direkt in Rente geht *knietniederzumgebet


----------



## Clash (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie genau soll der Ruck aussehen? Ich hoffe doch du hast konkrete Vorstellungen, bevor noch jemand denkt du hättest nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung...................



hehe da hast du recht. gemeckert ist schnell... 
naja prinzipiell möcht ich mal behaupten mehr ahnung als die gesamte bayrische Regierung zu haben . 
Wie der Ruck aussehen soll? ich sag mal 1989 haben wirs ja schonmal geschafft...


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das Engagement des guten Mannes in Ehren, aber viel wird dabei nicht rumkommen - wir haben immer noch ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung in diesem Land, das gilt auch für Politiker. Strafrechtlich lässt sich da wenig machen.

Interessanter & effizienter wäre schon, wenn ein "Killerspielverbot" durchgesetzt wird, vorsätzlicher Gesetzesbruch und daraufhin Selbstanzeige. Wenn genügend Leute bei solchen Aktionen mitmachen, kippt so ein Gesetz ganz schnell...

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Michael-Miggi (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lil-K38 am 06.03.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens unternimmt jetzt einer mal was. . .
> 
> Wir sollten dem Mann dankbar sein und ihn nicht verspotten, wie es manche hier tun.
> 
> ...




dito

Ich find auch er solls anzeigen wenn er meint! Aber hier Steuerverschwendung anzuprangern wobei Berliner Politiker extra 



Spoiler



ihren fetten Ar*ch


 zum Dableken nach München befördern lassen, wohlgemerkt mit dem Flugzeug und dass auf Kosten der Steuerzahler....

da sag ich nur  

@Spassbremse: Und wenns schief geht?   Irgendwo her kenn ich sowas und glaub mir die StA *kann und wird* diese Anzeigen bearbeiten....


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nightstalker66 am 06.03.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kennen oder hören sogar Hans Söllner der hat das schon vor Jahren gesagt was sich hier jetz in Deutschland abzuspielen beginnt und auch teilweise geschieht. Hört ihn euch einfach mal an das lied "Hey Staat" trifft es genau    Ich wette einige von euch habens schon mal gehört.
> 
> Nachtrag: Der Herr Beckstein wird in seinen Liedern auch öfters erwähnt


Dann doch lieber Merkel, Beckstein und Stoiber, als diesen pseudo-pazifistischen Kiffer, Hausbesetzer, Widerständler gegen die Staatsgewalt, Denunzianten (beleidigte mehrfach auf "Konzerten" Politiker als "dreckige Faschisten", oder stellte Bezüge zur Reichskristallnacht her)...

_..."A Drecksau bleibt a Drecksau, egal wohera kimmt, Staatsanwalt oder Ministerpräsident, der Name sei egal, Hitler, Bush, Blair International"..._ 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Magican1985 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 06.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich finde die Idee sehr mutig , glaube aber weniger dass er damit erfolg haben wird.

Wie schon einer hier im Forum gesagt hat "Freie Meinung, steht auch für Politiker".

Ganz unrecht hat dieser Spieler mit seinen Aussagen jedoch nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 06.03.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> @Spassbremse: Und wenns schief geht?   Irgendwo her kenn ich sowas und glaub mir die StA *kann und wird* diese Anzeigen bearbeiten....



Dann hat man immer noch die Möglichkeit, international in der Presse aufzufallen und daraus Kapital zu schlagen:

"Deutschland: Mann wegen Computerspiel inhaftiert!" 

Ich bin immer noch zuversichtlich, das, selbst wenn alle anderen Stricke reißen, wenigstens das Bundesverfassungsgericht und/oder die EU dem Schwachsinn einen Riegel vorschieben...

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## markenprodukt (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Horatio am 06.03.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr redet nur, er hat gehandelt
Wenn ihr glaubt ihr könnt es besser tut euch keinen Zwang an, zeigt uns was ihr drauf habt


----------



## Dachdegger (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Clash am 06.03.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dachdegger am 06.03.2007 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm woran legst du denn fest, dass ich mich einlullen lasse? Das würde mich ja echt mal interessieren, wo du das erkannt hast..Ich hab nur eine kleinen Überblick, zugeben einen sehr groben, über die Diskussion abgeliefert.


----------



## waldernie (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lil-K38 am 06.03.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens unternimmt jetzt einer mal was. . .
> 
> Wir sollten dem Mann dankbar sein und ihn nicht verspotten, wie es manche hier tun.
> 
> ...


 

richtig....!  
besser was tun als sinnentleerte Kommentare hier abgeben.....

btw.übrigendes mann kann über hans söllner denken was mann will, aber in seinen kernaussagen hat er nunmal recht

und Beckstein is für mich schon seit  Jahren Feindbild Nr.:1
endlich kriegt er´s mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigL (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich ziehe auch mal zunächst meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut dafür, dass er VERSUCHT irgendetwas zu unternehmen. Ob schwachsinnig, ohne Erfolgsaussicht oder nicht. Er debattiert nicht nur, sondern handelt. 
"Es gibt nichts Gutes außer man tut es" kennen ja wohl die meisten. Und wie eine Einzelperson besser gegen so etwas vorgehen kann, weiß ich spontan auch nicht.

Und sollte seine Klage abgeschmettert werden, vielleicht steht dann ja eine kleine Meldung in irgendeinem Provinzblatt. Und vielleicht liest dann auch jemand um was es dem Kläger dabei ging und wird zu einem umdenken bewogen, dass Killerspielspieler nicht per se Killer sind und mit Kinderpornographiekonsumenten gleichzusetzen sind. Sollte das der Fall sein (und ich halte das für durchaus möglich), dann wäre m.E. schon etwas gewonnen. Und dafür bin ich dem Kläger schon dankbar.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				waldernie am 06.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> btw.übrigendes mann kann über hans söllner denken was mann will, aber in seinen kernaussagen hat er nunmal recht




Hmmm, kenne den herrn nicht so gut, sag mal eben bitte seine Kernaussagen


----------



## Maria-Redeviel (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Der Mann hat zweifelsfrei nicht nur Haare auf der Brust, sondern auch Haare auf den Eiern - gefällt mir.


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				waldernie am 06.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 06.03.2007 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Recht hast du schon   . Aber bringen tuts doch wahrscheinlich eh nichts, da die Justiz mit dem unter einer Decke steckt.(vllt.)


----------



## Ra-Tiel (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre ich der zuständige Staatsanwalt würde ich das in etwa folgendermaßen kommentieren: "Heul doch!" ^^
> 
> Ich mein: Volksverhetzung - Muahhaa


Also die Tendenz dazu wäre eigentlich erkenntlich...
Dejure.org
Volksverhetzung kann auch greifen wenn gegen eine bestimmte Gruppe innerhalb der eigenen Bevölkerung Stimmung gemacht wird (seien es jetzt Homosexuelle, Behinderte, oder eben "Killerspielspieler").

Die Willkürmaßnahmen sind glaub ich offensichtlich (Bayerischer Gesetzesentwurf) da zwar immer von "wissenschaftlichen Studien" gesprochen wird, doch komischerweise nie eine konkrete Studie als Quelle angegeben wird. Die Maßnahmen (va wenn man sich das "C. Alternativen: keine" anschaut) sind doch ohne plausible Rechtfertigung (zumindest mehr als "deshalb sog i" ) und Verhältnissmäßigkeit. Hallo? 500k € Strafe? 1 Jahr Gefängnis? 

Und dass Beckstein (auch wenn er das hat später durch nen Pressesprecher "korrigieren" hat lassen  ) Killerspiele wie Kinderpornos bestrafen will, impliziert eine - wenn auch vielleicht ungewollte - Gleichsetzung der "Straftäter". Ich persönlich finde es der Menschenwürde von Spielern nicht gerade zuträglich wenn sie indirekt mit Kinderschändern oder Vergewaltigern verglichen werden.

---------



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > ich finds gut und würde ihn auch finaziel unterstützen
> > allein weil becksteins vorschläge und gedankengänge
> > für unser land gefährlich sind(Bankgesetz, internetüberwachung,killerspiele,etc
> 
> ...


Das hat er doch gar nicht gesagt, meine Güte. Leg doch nicht immer anderen Leuten irgendwelche Aussagen in den Mund. 

Selbst du wirst zugeben müssen dass diverse "Ideen" (Vorratsdatenspeicherung, "Bundestrojaner", totale Videoüberwachung, ...) nicht gerade die Quintessenz demokratischen Gedankengutes sind.


----------



## Miss221 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				waldernie am 06.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 06.03.2007 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll es denn. Diejenigen, die hier immer nur dumme Sprüche klopfen sind die selben Typen wie in dem Film "Ideocrazy". Vielleicht sollte so ein Film  im Unterricht (z.B. im Fach Volkslehre) in der Schule gezeigt werden, damit mal jeder sieht, wie dumm doch das angeblich "coole" ist. Und der Film hat in diesem Sinne mehrere Funken Wahrheit.

Zu dem Menschen, der Herrn Beckstein angezeigt hat: Das tut mir leid, warum bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, das selbe auch zu tun? Warum mache ich das nicht einfach? Vielleicht mache ich das, wenn der gekonnte Redner Herr Beckstein weiter so agiert und noch mehr gegen "Killerspiele" unternehmen möchte. Ich hätte den Mut dazu und wenn ich mal schlechte Laune habe, übe ich mich mit diesem Sarkasmus von Gefühl schon lange. Kurz gesagt: Dann hat man gerade das richtige Gefühl, zum Polizeiamt zu gehen und Strafanzeige zu stellen.

Ja, vielleicht mache ich das. Es kommt nicht drauf an, im Vorhinein zu sagen: Das bringt ja eh nix.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist Herr Beckstein ein >Mensch<. Genauso wie alle anderen. Und auf der anderen Seite bin ich lebensmüde und habe keine Angst vor solchen Typen. Das ist genau das, was die Bevölkerung - "im Guten" - auch mal braucht: Leute, die endlich mal wieder die FRESSE aufreisen und sagen, was ihnen nicht passt.

Stattdessen werden alle Leute immer mehr zu Idiocrazy-Typen. Man sieht sie überall auf der Straße. Aber die haben meistens mehr Angst als alle anderen.....


----------



## Maria-Redeviel (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, kenne den herrn nicht so gut, sag mal eben bitte seine Kernaussagen



Das Politiker dumm, faul, korrupt und verschlagen sind, und das der Staat sowas von kein Recht hat, sich in das Leben von Privatpersonen einzumischen.

Ich halte diese Einsichten für so elementar wie die Luft die ich athme.


----------



## waldernie (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> waldernie am 06.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


offtopic: kurz gefasst :"trau nich jeder aussage, denk nach bevor des maul aufmachst,
sei kritisch"
aber egal, wenn de mehr wissen willst google dir einen!!!

für die,die nich suchen können/wollen/oder zu deppert sind"http://www.soellner-hans.de/


----------



## axelschweiss (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> axelschweiss am 06.03.2007 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Wikipedia.de - Aus dem Artikel "Polizeistaat" schrieb:
			
		

> Nationalsozialismus
> 
> Als die Nationalsozialisten 1933 die Macht in Deutschland übernahmen, errichteten sie ein regelrechtes Terrorregime. Durch eine Unzahl von Verordnungen schaltete man systematisch alle politischen Gegner aus. Die ersten Opfer waren die Kommunisten und Sozialdemokraten, deren Parteien verboten und dessen Mitglieder verhaftet wurden. Gesetze, die angeblich zum „Schutz von Volk und Staat“ dienen sollten, beschränkten massiv die verfassungsmäßigen Grundrechte. In Folge dessen kam es beispielsweise zu Einschränkungen der Pressefreiheit oder Verminderung des Rechts der freien Meinungsäußerung. Willkürliche Durchsuchungen und Beschlagnahmung von Eigentum waren demnach erlaubt und wurden in großer Anzahl durchgeführt.
> 
> ...


Killerspiele, Amokläufer, Terroristen, Schnorrende Ausländer, Deutschland in Gefahr..... das alles kommt fast immer in den Nachrichten. Warum sollte sich die Geschichte nicht wiederholen?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Maria-Redeviel am 06.03.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.03.2007 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, eher bezeichnet er Menschen die nicht seine Auffassung teilen (Kiffen legalisieren, übertriebenen Vorschriftenwahn abschaffen, "Regeln" entschärfen, Soldaten / Politiker sind Mörder) pauschal als Faschisten, Nazis, beleidigt Polizeibeamte und stellt sich immer irgendwie quer. Der Typ hat mittlerweile Bußgelder in Höhe von 150.000 Euro für seine "Ausrutscher" zu zahlen. Der Kerl ist ein Querulant und chronischer Systemnörgler. Wo andere Leute versuchen zu argumentieren, und Defizite im System sachlich und fundiert anzuprangern, fängt der an seine beleidigenden Ausschweifungen als Lieder zu verkaufen. Man meckert über Bushido und seinen ach so negativen Einfluss auf Jugend und das Land, dabei ist dieser bayrische Kiffer imho wirklich ein innenpolitisches Problem und ein Schandfleck, der schlicht nicht als Vorbild oder Identifikationsfigur taugt.



> Ihr redet nur, er hat gehandelt. Wenn ihr glaubt ihr könnt es besser tut euch keinen Zwang an, zeigt uns was ihr drauf habt


Naja, sag mir aber bitte, was so eine Aktion bringen soll, wenn sie eben unüberlegt und aktionistisch ausgeführt ist? Der Verfasser maßt es sich sogar an, für ALLE Spieler zu sprechen, kann aber die Punkte oder die "globale Meinung" der Spieler nicht darlegen. Normalerweise nutzt man bei solchen Aktionen (wenn man schon für "alle" sprechen will), simple Mittel wie Unterschriftenaktionen, oder besorgt sich Hilfe von richtigen Juristen, die auch zu dieser "Killerspielgruppe" gehören, und gratis ein Schreiben aufsetzen würden. Ein unüberlegter Schnellschuss, der ungefähr so effektiv sein wird, wie ein 9mm Projektil, das gegen einen Leopard 2 Panzer gefeuert wird. Zumal finde ich die Punkte die im Text erfasst wurden schlicht lächerlich. Er kann seine Vorwürfe nicht einmal richtig begründen, hantiert aber mit Wörtern wie "Hetze" herum. Also wie gesagt, wenn schon eine Klage, dann richtig aufgebaut, und gestützt von mehreren Menschen. So eine Solonummer wird nicht erfolgreich sein können.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Peddaa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hat der unlöbliche Herr Beckstein wirklich PC-Spieler mit Kinderschändern gleichgestellt? Falls ja, weiß wer wo man das nachlesen kann?


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				waldernie am 06.03.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.03.2007 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oha, scheint ja n wirklich vernünftiger und netter Zeitgenosse zu sein........


----------



## DarkstarII (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

finde ich lustig^^


----------



## markenprodukt (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Peddaa am 06.03.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der unlöbliche Herr Beckstein wirklich PC-Spieler mit Kinderschändern gleichgestellt? Falls ja, weiß wer wo man das nachlesen kann?



_Der bayerische Innenminister Günther Beckstein forderte, "Killer-Spiele" sollten "in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornographie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt"._

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,,OID6112564_REF1,00.html


----------



## Peddaa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				markenprodukt am 06.03.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Peddaa am 06.03.2007 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kranker Mensch...


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				markenprodukt am 06.03.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Peddaa am 06.03.2007 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe doch für den "Ankläger" das er mehr in der Hand hat als diese Aussage.


----------



## modderfreak (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Kann dem Verfasser des Briefes (und dadurch auch der Anklage) bitte Jemand einen Orden verleihen?

Endlich Gegenwehr, sehr gut


----------



## TBrain (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Tendenz dazu wäre eigentlich erkenntlich...
> Dejure.org
> Volksverhetzung kann auch greifen wenn gegen eine bestimmte Gruppe innerhalb der eigenen Bevölkerung Stimmung gemacht wird (seien es jetzt Homosexuelle, Behinderte, oder eben "Killerspielspieler").



Damit fängts ja schon mal an. "Killerspielen" ist ein Hobby, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, nichts was mich zu irgendeiner Volksgruppe zugehörig macht. Es entspricht auch nicht meinem inneren Wesen, Killerspiele zu spielen, es ist lediglich ein Zeitvertreib den ich mir selbst ausgesucht habe (im Gegensatz zu Behinderung/ Homosexualität, Rasse, Aussehen,...). Außerdem: mit sehr vielen Individuen dieser "Gruppe" will ich gar nichts zutun haben (in einen Topf geworfen werden). Erst recht nicht wenn sie sich ständig wie Mimosen aufführen. Da zeigt sich halt das kindliche Trotzverhalten, das selbst bei - nominell betrachtet - Erwachsenen noch durchscheint.


Wenn diese Meinungsäußerungen von Beckstein tatsächlich "Volksverhetzung" sein sollen dann ist das ein Hohn für diejenigen die tatsächlich darunter leiden oder litten.


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BigL am 06.03.2007 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob schwachsinnig, ohne Erfolgsaussicht oder nicht. Er debattiert nicht nur, sondern handelt.


Also egal wie unsinnig etwas ist, Hauptsache erstmal handeln, was intelligentes  kann man sich ja später immer noch ausdenken?
Nee, da kann ich nicht den Hut vor ziehen. Wer schrieb da eben von Aktionismus? Das trifft's glaube ich sehr gut.



			
				Miss221 am 06.03.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll es denn. Diejenigen, die hier immer nur dumme Sprüche klopfen sind die selben Typen wie in dem Film "Ideocrazy".


Wobei aber diskutabel ist, welche Typen hier dumme Sprüche klopfen 



			
				Maria-Redeviel am 06.03.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Politiker dumm, faul, korrupt und verschlagen sind, und das der Staat sowas von kein Recht hat, sich in das Leben von Privatpersonen einzumischen.
> 
> Ich halte diese Einsichten für so elementar wie die Luft die ich athme.


Politiker sind nur so dumm, faul und korrupt wie die Leute von denen sie gewählt werden. Sobald das Volk perfekt ist darf man es auch von den Politikern verlangen, vorher nicht. Wobei zumindest Söllner ja auch über normale Idioten singt, nicht nur Politiker


----------



## Michael-Miggi (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

@Ex: Einerseits geb ich dir Recht dass der liebe Hansi oft über dass Ziel hinaus schiesst. Aber wie du sagst musste/muss er dafür blechen und nicht gerade wenig! Aber sag du mal deine Meinung und verpack Sie in Lieder. Plötzlich kaufen Hundertausende deine Platten und du fühlst dich bestätigt. Dann  soll er sich ruhig verhalten? Ein Mensch der von seiner Persönlichkeit her so ist und plötzlich auch noch Tausende von DM/Euros verdient mit der Einstellung wie er denkt? Nee, dass ist nicht der Typ Hans Söllner. Pls. vergleich ihn aber nicht mit ein paar Berliner Gangster die dir die Fresse einschlagen wenn du was gegen Sie sagst. Kann mir keiner erzählen dass die Sekte damals net Leute verprügelt haben als sie noch net so berühmt waren.... Der Hansi hat sowas nie gemacht.Ok er wurde mal handgreiflich gg. Politker aber dass ist nunmal seine Art. Und ich glaub auch net dass er gleich ein Messer zückt und schreit "Stech dass   ab!"

greetz


----------



## crisb (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

weiß nicht, ob des schon angesprochen wurde (hab alles nur überflogen), aber Beckstein hat durch sein mandat im landtag immunität und ich glaube nicht, dass die wegen einer solchen sache aufgehoben wird. --> die sache bringt vielleicht ein paar schlagzeilen, aber verurteilt wird er erstmal nicht


----------



## zordiac (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lionheart25 am 06.03.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> cab2006 am 06.03.2007 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wenn ich seinen Post lese, denke ich, daß er die nächsten zwölf Jahre (also bis er 18 ist und dann auszieht) nicht viel intelligentere Sachen schreiben wird...


----------



## MagicmanOZ (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

keine ahnung ob das schon gepostet wurde .. (90 comments sind einfach zuviel zum lesen) ..

soweit ich weiss ... geniessen die Politiker in Deutschland sogenannte Immunität ..  (oder wie das heisst    ) ..  das heisst.. dass sie nicht verurteilt werden können .. für den mist was sie verzapfen...  (= sie dürfen alles sagen)   

grüßle ..


----------



## zordiac (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Übrigens hat man diesen "Kinderpornografie"-Vergleich jetzt schon öfter von diversen Politekern gehört. 
Ich habe da eher den Verdacht, daß da versucht wird Kinderpornografie zu verharmlosen, indem man sie mit Computerspielen vergleicht. Ich kann mir vorstellen daß bei den Herren da persönliche Interessen mitspielen...


----------



## lenymo (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Naja was solls Becksteins Kinderporno-Killerspiel-Vergleich spricht nicht grade für seine Intelligenz, Dummheit schützt zwar vor Strafe nicht aber wenn man weiß das eine Anzeige zu nichts führt kann man sie sich auch sparen.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das wir in einigen Jahren/Jahrzehnten mit einem mitleidigen Lächeln auf den selbst ernannten Großinquisitor gegen die Computerspiele zurück blicken können.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit fängts ja schon mal an. "Killerspielen" ist ein Hobby, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, nichts was mich zu irgendeiner Volksgruppe zugehörig macht.


Was macht mich dann einer "Volksgruppe zugehörig" wie du es so schön formuliert hast? Mein Musikgeschmack? Meine Nahrungsgewohnheiten? Das Buch religiösen Inhalts meiner Präferenz?



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Es entspricht auch nicht meinem inneren Wesen, Killerspiele zu spielen, es ist lediglich ein Zeitvertreib den ich mir selbst ausgesucht habe (im Gegensatz zu Behinderung/ Homosexualität, Rasse, Aussehen,...).


Genausowenig stellen "Killerspiele" einen Eingriff in den Rechtsraum anderer dar, wie die Formulierung lautet die auch des öfteren die Runde macht. Mit Computerspielen tu ich niemandem weh. Mit Körperverletzung und Mord aber schon, was auch der Grund ist warum Letzteres verboten/strafbewehrt ist und Ersteres - noch (sic!) - nicht.

Worauf baut sich bitteschön dann die rechtliche Grundlage nach der Forderung eines Verbots auf? Prinzipiell doch auf nicht mehr als der Willkür der Politik, welche mit einem Phänomen konfrontiert ist dessen gründliche Untersuchung etliches an Geld verschlingen würde welches einfach nicht da ist - zumindest nicht für solche Zwecke. Stattdessen wird ein medien- und wählerwirksames Verbot in den Raum geworfen welches einen - mMn - unerträglichen Eingriff in die Privatsphäre des Einzelnen darstellt. Was kommt als Nächstes? Verbieten wir Tom und Jerry? 



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: mit sehr vielen Individuen dieser "Gruppe" will ich gar nichts zutun haben (in einen Topf geworfen werden).


Und warum nicht? Was macht dich selber besser? Woher dieser - unverschämte - Elitismus?



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst recht nicht wenn sie sich ständig wie Mimosen aufführen. Da zeigt sich halt das kindliche Trotzverhalten, das selbst bei - nominell betrachtet - Erwachsenen noch durchscheint.


Ach, Stillhalten und alles über sich ergehen lassen ist also die zu bevorzugende Verhaltensweise? Gut zu wissen... 



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn diese Meinungsäußerungen von Beckstein tatsächlich "Volksverhetzung" sein sollen dann ist das ein Hohn für diejenigen die tatsächlich darunter leiden oder litten.


Auch gut zu wissen dass du der Ansicht bist nur weil ein Vergehen geringer als ein anderes ist wäre es kein Vergehen.


----------



## zordiac (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Habt ihr vielleicht zwischen Pokemon, Stromberg und DSDS mal darüber nachgedacht, daß es bei soetwas garnicht darum geht zu gewinnen sondern die öffentlichkeit darauf aufmerksam zu machen, daß hier rechtschaffende Menschen mit Kinderfickern gleichgestellt werden ??? Anscheinend nicht...





			
				mroggenbu am 06.03.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zordiac (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Es entspricht auch nicht meinem inneren Wesen, Killerspiele zu spielen, es ist lediglich ein Zeitvertreib den ich mir selbst ausgesucht habe (im Gegensatz zu Behinderung/ Homosexualität, Rasse, Aussehen,...).



Soll das heissen, daß Du ein homosexueller Behinderter bist, der gerne Computerspiele spielt? Cool so ein outing, sehr selbstbewußt. 
Finde ich aber nicht schlimm, habe keine Vorurteile, geht halt nur so aus Deinem Artikel hervor.


----------



## iwa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich find die Aktion echt spitze. Vielleicht bewirkt es ja wirklich was, wer weiß.

Eigentlich sollte jeder Gamer der was auf sich hält so eine Strafanzeige stellen und damit Position beziehen. Denn so eine Verleumdung braucht sich keiner gefallen zu lassen und wir werden ja schliesslich alle über einen Haufen gekehrt damit (ein sehr schmutziger Haufen).

Aber mal abwarten was da noch kommt. Ich könnte mir ganz gut vorstellen, dass das einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt wird und die wahre Öffentlichkeit gar nichts davon erfährt.

MFG


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaattacke



Na, heute wieder Großkampftag?
 

Ich möchte übrigens auch nicht mit den Leuten in einen Topf geworfen werden, falls du dich nochmal aufregen willst.

Achja, zum Topic, Beckstein hat lediglich gesagt er möchte es strafrechtlich gleichstellen, was nicht bedeutet das er die moralische Schwere der Schuld oder gar die Menschen gleichstellt.
Oder anders gesagt, ist für dich/euch ein Mensch der eine höhere Haftstrafe als ein kinderschänder bekommt auch atomatisch ein schlimmerer Mensch?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 06.03.2007 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann  soll er sich ruhig verhalten? Ein Mensch der von seiner Persönlichkeit her so ist und plötzlich auch noch Tausende von DM/Euros verdient mit der Einstellung wie er denkt? Nee, dass ist nicht der Typ Hans Söllner.


Ich sag ja nicht, dass der Herr ruhig sein soll oder keine Musik mehr machen darf, nur finde ich eben, dass er die Art wie er seine Inhalte transportiert etwas "feinfühliger" gestalten sollte. Man muss ja nicht direkt mit unpassenden Nazi-Vergleichen oder haltlosen Anschuldigungen kommen. Gut, so eine Art der Präsentation zieht natürlich unterschiedliche Personenkreise an, auch Radikale. Mein Standpunkt ist eben, dass Gesellschaftskritik nicht so "unfein" und "doof" mit der geladenen (verbalen) Waffe erfolgen sollte. Klar, es ist eben provokativ, aber für normale Leute leider auch sehr unsachlich / fast schon hetzerisch. Künstler wie z.B. Silbermond bekommen auch tolle Stücke geschrieben ("Warum sind wir hier?"), wo Erscheinungen wie Krieg, Gewalt und Rassismus behandelt werden. Nur brauchen die keine unnötigen Vorwürfe oder Beleidigungen, um die Message an den Hörer zu bringen. Was ich dann doch eher bevorzuge. Am Ende soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden, beim Hansi habe ich aber eher das Gefühl, als wolle er den Menschen seine Überzeugungen auf eine unterschwellige Art "aufdrücken". 


> Pls. vergleich ihn aber nicht mit ein paar Berliner Gangster die dir die Fresse einschlagen wenn du was gegen Sie sagst. Kann mir keiner erzählen dass die Sekte damals net Leute verprügelt haben als sie noch net so berühmt waren.... Der Hansi hat sowas nie gemacht.Ok er wurde mal handgreiflich gg. Politker aber dass ist nunmal seine Art. Und ich glaub auch net dass er gleich ein Messer zückt und schreit "Stech dass   ab!"
> greetz


Hansi hat sich ja in seinen Hausbesetzerzeiten auch gerne mit den Cops beschäftigt, eben auch recht rau und handgreiflich. Gewalt ist immer doof, egal von welchem Vorbild diese praktiziert wird. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Joe_2000 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wieso wird eigentlich versucht, schon von vornerein darzulegen, dass die Sache so nicht funktionieren wird und vorallem erst gar nicht gestartet werden hätten dürfte?  :-o Wenn dem so ist, so wird es ihm schon jemand sagen, der das Recht und die Ahnung dazu hat und damit ist die Sache dann auch gelaufen. Von Anfang an rumzukritisieren, dass er kein Recht zu seinem Rechtsschritt hat, ist doch Quatsch. Natürlich hat er das, bis im jemand vom Rechtsorgan ganz legitimiert sagt, dass es ab einem Punkt nicht mehr weiter geht. Und den hat er offensichtlich noch nicht erreicht. So what?    

Ich finds gut, dass sich mal jemand vorallem gegen den Umgang mit Computerspielen und -spielern wehrt, denn genau darum geht es. Es geht ja zunächst mal gar nicht um Folgen, Risiken, Nebenwirkungen blabla des Zockens sondern um den intolleranten und diskriminierenden Umgang mit den Spielern. Wer mit Begriffen wie "Killerspielen" oder Vergleichen mit Kinderschändern an die Sache heran geht, lässt keine offene und faire Thematisierung zu. Und dagegen muss man sich wehren.   

Überlegt nur mal, was die Menschen, die keinen Zugang zum Medium Computer haben, einen kranken und völlig verfremdeten Eindruck von PC-Spielen und Zockern haben müssen bei diesem diffamierenden und polemischen Umgangston. Wird Zeit, dass sich was ändert.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Joe_2000 am 06.03.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird eigentlich versucht, schon von vornerein darzulegen, dass die Sache so nicht funktionieren wird und vorallem erst gar nicht gestartet werden hätten dürfte?  :-o Wenn dem so ist, so wird es ihm schon jemand sagen, der das Recht und die Ahnung dazu hat und damit ist die Sache dann auch gelaufen. Von Anfang an rumzukritisieren, dass er kein Recht zu seinem Rechtsschritt hat, ist doch Quatsch. Natürlich hat er das, bis im jemand vom Rechtsorgan ganz legitimiert sagt, dass es ab einem Punkt nicht mehr weiter geht. Und den hat er offensichtlich noch nicht erreicht. So what?
> 
> Ich finds gut, dass sich mal jemand vorallem gegen den Umgang mit Computerspielen und -spielern wehrt, denn genau darum geht es. Es geht ja zunächst mal gar nicht um Folgen, Risiken, Nebenwirkungen blabla des Zockens sondern um den intolleranten und diskriminierenden Umgang mit den Spielern. Wer mit Begriffen wie "Killerspielen" oder Vergleichen mit Kinderschändern an die Sache heran geht, lässt keine offene und faire Thematisierung zu. Und dagegen muss man sich wehren.
> 
> Überlegt nur mal, was die Menschen, die keinen Zugang zum Medium Computer haben, einen kranken und völlig verfremdeten Eindruck von PC-Spielen und Zockern haben müssen bei diesem diffamierenden und polemischen Umgangston. Wird Zeit, dass sich was ändert.




Moment, es spricht ihm doch keiner das Recht zu seiner Anzeige ab, es wird nur sehr stark bezweifelt das es was bringt.
Hat man etwas dazu selbst kein Recht mehr


----------



## MuchaMan (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre ich der zuständige Staatsanwalt würde ich das in etwa folgendermaßen kommentieren: "Heul doch!" ^^
> 
> Ich mein: Volksverhetzung - Muahhaa



Also das is wohl die ärmste Aussage die ich hier gelesen hab.

Genauso wie Ausgen dass der typ ein Muttersöhnchen ist. 
Arm sind die Leute, die sowas machen. (geistig Arm! nicht finaziell)

Ich denke es ist gut was er macht auch wenn die Klage vielleicht nix bringt.
Wer nicht kämpft hat verloren ?

Sagt ihr KRITIKER was tut ihr dagegen ?

PS.: Ich weiß dass ich auch nichts dagegen tue außer mekern aber ich kritisiere
den Kerl auch nicht.


----------



## TotalWurscht (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Anzeige klingt wirklich nicht grade danach als hätte sich der Herr im Vorfeld Gedanken gemacht, weswegen man Beckstein WIRKLICH dran kriegen könnte. Die ganze Anklageschrift, also die hier zitierte, klingt ja doch eher nach ner Folge höllische Nachbarn.

Vom Prinzip her ist es gut - eine Sammelklage wäre sicher besser gewesen, aber Gamer haben ja keine Freunde  

Ich finde man sollte gleich das ganze Land Bayern anklagen, die Politiker da drüben haben doch alle nen Hau.

Dafür würd ich sogar *10€* (!) spenden.

Und zu denen die meinen die Aktion sei bescheuert und verschwendung von Steuergeldern -> was denkt ihr wieviel Steuern dem Staat abhanden kämen wenn es keine Anwälte gäb die sich täglich neue Porsche, Villen, minderjährige Tittenmonster und Drogen kaufen. Oder wieviele Steuern auf der Strecke bleiben wenn die Spieleindustrie ins Ausland vertrieben wurd. Und die Sitzpi**er die meinen es gäb Alternativen zum Klagen, sollen mir mal bitte auch sagen WELCHE? Barrikaden bauen und Anzünden, Schaufenster einschlagen, ich glaub das bringt weniger und ist auch nicht ganz so legal. Mehr als Klagen, Unterschriftensammlungen für die Tonne und Demos zum Platzwunden sammeln bietet dieses Land nunmal nicht um sich gegen hirntote Politbonzen die einen kriminalisieren wollen weil sie neidisch auf die Jugend sind zu wehren.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MuchaMan am 06.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt ihr KRITIKER, was tut ihr dagegen ?


 Wir versuchen einen kühlen Kopf zu behalten, warten ab, versuchen zu differenzieren, und verfallen nicht dem puren und unüberlegten Aktionismus.  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Postal-Dude (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

HI!

Endlich ma einer, der aufsteht, und es wenigstens versucht!    (Auch wenn die Chancen wahrscheinlich gering sind...)

bye,TheDude.


----------



## Joe_2000 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, es spricht ihm doch keiner das Recht zu seiner Anzeige ab, es wird nur sehr stark bezweifelt das es was bringt.
> Hat man etwas dazu selbst kein Recht mehr



Naja, ich persönlich lese dies schon aus einigen Posts heraus. Wenn speziell du es nur so gemeint hast, dass du an dem Erfolg zweifelst: okay, dann fasste ich dich da falsch auf. 


			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht geht es ja um die Verhältnismässigkeit?
> Man kann auch gegen Beckstein und seine Politik aufstehen ohne so eine blödsinnige Anzeige in die Welt zu setzen.
> [...]





			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> genauso wie die anzeige vermutlich im Müll landen wird.
> Glaubst du das dadurch die Öffentlichkeit wachgerüttelt wird, oder gar der Beckstein seine Position überdenkt?
> Meiner Meinung nach werden durch diese Anzeige lediglich Steuergelder verbrannt, sonst nichts.





			
				CabinetRED am 06.03.2007 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch darf man, schaust du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldaten_sind_M%C3%B6rder
> sollten sich vielleicht auch viele andere hier mal durchlesen. Ist schon witzig wie schnell hier einige die Meinungsfreiheit anderer einschränken wollen. Man sollte vielleicht mal überlegen dass die Einschränkung anderer auch immer auf einen selbst zurückschlägt. Es gibt grundsätzlich keine Kollektivbeleidigung !
> Weiter ist die Anzeige lächerlich und wird lediglich zur Belustigung der Richter und Anwaltschaft dienen. Mehr gibt es zu diesem Witz nicht zu sagen, ausser vielleicht...mh, ist denn schon April?



Ich denke, dass der Erfolg auch zweitrangig ist und es primär darum geht, sich gegen den boshaften Umgang mit Zockern zu wehren. Dass Recht dazu soll einem vom Gericht abgesprochen werden, nicht von ner Spiele-Community.


----------



## TotalWurscht (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> MuchaMan am 06.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in einem wort: nichts


----------



## MuchaMan (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> MuchaMan am 06.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halte ich auch für eine gute Sache ruhig zu überlegen.
Das der Kerl aber von anderen Leuten als "Muttersöhnchen" und so beschimpft wird find ich ist genauso Schei...e wie der Mist den die Politiker gerade machen.

Außerdem deine Aussage über PC-Action Leser ist so ein Mist.


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> MuchaMan am 06.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön ausgedrückt


----------



## TotalWurscht (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MuchaMan am 06.03.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisher is jede Aussage von ihm mist - von wegen "kühlen Kopf bewahren". Tut grad so als wär die eine Klage von einem von Millionen Spielern der Ausbruch einer Kulturrevolution. Und was gibt's da groß zu differenzieren, hier geht's um im weiteren Sinne um Rassismus - wer da zulange "differenziert" ist nichts weiter als ein Feigling. Die Leute die in der UBahn wegsehen wenn jemand vermöbelt wird "differenzieren" wohl auch nur.


----------



## TBrain (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht mich dann einer "Volksgruppe zugehörig" wie du es so schön formuliert hast? Mein Musikgeschmack? Meine Nahrungsgewohnheiten? Das Buch religiösen Inhalts meiner Präferenz?



Dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach ein tiefer gehendes Gemeinschaftsgefühl und v.a eine Pflege einer gewissen Tradition.

Da trifft mEn auf PC-Spieler ebensowenig zu wie auf Raucher, Nordic-Walker,  Schach-Spieler oder VW-Golf Fahrer. 



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Genausowenig stellen "Killerspiele" einen Eingriff in den Rechtsraum anderer dar, ....



Das steht hier überhaupt nicht zur Debatte. Ich halte ein Verbot ebenfalls für Unsinnig. Unsinnig ist aber auch der Vorwurf der Volksverhetzung.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum nicht? Was macht dich selber besser? Woher dieser - unverschämte - Elitismus?



 

Mal ehrlich, mich verbindet mit anderen Spielern lediglich die Tatsache, das ich auch ab und zu spiele sonst nix. Das Spektrum von verschiedenen Persönlichkeiten ist unter Spielern sehr groß vom linksextremen Möchtegernrevolutionären über blasse Dauerzocker mit öligen Haaren, Hochschulabsolventen, arroganten Egoschweinen, pubertären Hobby-Hitlern,  Familienmenschen, langhaarigen Bombenlegern, suizidgefährdeten Pessimisten, Technik-Nerds bis hin zum kategorischen Gutmenschen. Mit den meisten will ich persönlich nichts zutun haben, nicht weil ich "besser" bin sondern weil mich nichts mit ihnen verbindet, außer PC-Spiele.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Stillhalten und alles über sich ergehen lassen ist also die zu bevorzugende Verhaltensweise? Gut zu wissen...



ich halte generell nichts von Kindergarten-Trotzreaktionen. Wenn in dieser Klage etwas wirklich glaubhaftes und ernsthaftes behandelt werden würde: gerne. Aber so... 



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch gut zu wissen dass du der Ansicht bist nur weil ein Vergehen geringer als ein anderes ist wäre es kein Vergehen.



Was du glaubst von mir zu wissen ist deine Sache aber beachte, dass das nicht der Realität entsprechen muss.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Joe_2000 am 06.03.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird eigentlich versucht, schon von vornerein darzulegen, dass die Sache so nicht funktionieren wird und vorallem erst gar nicht gestartet werden hätten dürfte?


Weil eigentlich jedem Bürger, der sich schon einmal einen schriftlichen Flamewar mit einer gesetzlichen, oder gerichtlichen Institution geliefert hat, klar sein müsste, dass man einfach eine gewisse Form und eine Art der Formulierung erfüllen muss, wenn man sich wirklich Gehör verschaffen will. 

*Formulierungen wie:*
- _"Hiermit erstatte ich für mich und stellvertretend für eine große Anzahl von Betroffenen Strafanzeige"_ (große Anzahl? Eine große fiktive Anzahl? Eine große Anzahl gemessen an seinen Vorstellungen? Eine große Anzahl von 7 Leuten? Oder gar 717 Leuten? Wer sind diese Leute? Wo sind die? Sammelklage? Beweis für die Existenz dieser Personen? Staffage um den Text "bedrohlicher" klingen zu lassen?)
*oder*
-"_Herr Beckstein hatte mehrmals und in verschiedenen Medien die Gleichstellung von Computerspielen mit Kinderpornografie gefordert_" (Beispiele? Welche Medien? Statements zu welchem Thema am welchen Tag in welchem Medium? Gleichstellung? Oder nur die kühle Forderung eines identischen Strafmaßes, ohne aber auf die tatsächliche Verhältnismäßigkeit der Taten einzugehen? Verzerrte Formulierung vom Autor. Nicht annehmbar, da ungenau und nicht den wahren Sachverhalt erklärend.)
*oder*
- "_Des Weiteren würden Spieler durch die Spiele zu Mördern ausgebildet und seien tödliche Zeitbomben._" (Wann hat Beckstein dies tatsächlich so gesagt? Quelle? Beweis? Hohler Vorwurf, ohne Beweis oder Angabe einer Quelle absolut nutzlos. Hat kein Gewicht.)
*oder*
- "_Damit hat er mich und etliche Millionen Menschen in diesem Land mit Kinderschändern und Psychopathen gleichgestellt!_" (Möglich, doch wie gesagt, ohne Beweis, dass Beckstein dies tatsächlich gesagt oder impliziert hat, kein begründeter Vorwurf, ergo gehaltlos und nichtig.)
*oder*
- "_Effekt des Ganzen war, dass z.B. meine Mutter mich befragt hat, ob ich auch mordend durch die Nacht streife und hinter Kindern her sei. Und so appelliere ich an Ihr Pflichtgefühl und den Eid, den Sie mal geleistet haben: Helfen Sie den Betroffenen, denn das kann so nicht stehen bleiben._"
(Fehlplatzierter Einwurf, und Erstellung eines haltlosen Kontext. Solche Punkte haben nichts in einer kühlen und sachlichen, auf Fakten gestützten, Formulierung verloren. "Mama sagt!" -> Unerheblich, da nur auf den persönlichen Standpunkt bezogen, nicht aber auf die "vielen Spieler", für die der Verfasser ja sprechen will.)
*oder*
- "_Ich weiß, dass ich naiv bin, aber in so einem Land möchte ich nicht leben und darum werde ich nerven, so gut ich kann und wenn es bei UN, EU oder der Auslandspresse sein muss_" (Das Schreiben nimmt einen eindeutig persönlichen Touch an, es handelt sich um einen Appell, um eine Androhung.   Hier wird die gesamte Sachlichkeit mit einem Satz komplett verworfen. "Ich werde nerven" <- lächerliche, absolut unangebrachte Formulierung, fast schon eine kleine und haltlose Drohung. Unangebracht, förmlich als auch inhaltlich)
*sind eben unangebracht und erfüllen keinen Zweck.*


> Von Anfang an rumzukritisieren, dass er kein Recht zu seinem Rechtsschritt hat, ist doch Quatsch.


 Natürlich hat er das Recht, das spricht ihm hier auch niemand ab. Nur ist eben der Aufbau des förmlichen Schreibens absolut für den Arsch, ergo nutzlos um seinen oder "unseren" Standpunkt effektiv zu vertreten. Das Gewäsch hat eben den Stil einer normalen Leserzuschrift für den "Playboy" oder der "Für Sie", was leider hinderlich ist, um Standpunkte klar zu erklären, bzw. das persönliche Vorhaben sachlich zu erörtern.





> Und dagegen muss man sich wehren.


Aber nicht so. Er macht nichts anderes als Beckstein: Pauschalisieren, Vorwürfe und Unstellungen haltlos einbringen. Alles ohne Beweise, Fakten, Beispiele. Nicht mehr als eine belanglose Meinung, die keinerlei Gewicht hat.

Eine gewisse Symbolik hat diese Sache vielleicht, mehr aber wirklich nicht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Michael-Miggi (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Naja Leute jeder hat halt eine andere Art. So sollte man auch versuchen mit diesen zu kommunizieren. So wie es halt eigentlich jeder Mensch machen muss. (Abgesehen er hat keinen Bock auf andere Menschen und verkriecht sich in seiner Wohnung!) Also bleibt bitte aufm Teppich.... Danke   

PS: Den einzigen Mist was Ex geschrieben hat is das Silbermond Musik macht!         

@TBrain: LOL    Er noch viel zu lesen/lernen über PCG  hat

Aber dennoch muss ich sagen dass ich auf den "einigen" Konzerten die ich bis jetzt vom Hansi war mit eigentlich noch nie aufgefallen ist dass dort aggresive Menschen anzutreffen waren


----------



## Dab0 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

jaja so fängts immer an alle kuggen weg und belächeln die die sich von anfang wehren 
aber wenns dann ans eingemachte geht dann kommts heulen"warum ham wir net dies und jenes gemacht"
und wenn ich ich solche kommentare von leuten lese die keine ahnung ham was er fürn verhältnis zu seiner mutter hat aber meinen sie müssen ihre unqualifizierte meinung kundtun krieg ichs kotzen
der mann unternimmt wenigstens was
und falls unsere "geliebten" politiker anfangen solche gesetze zu machen frag ich mich warum sie net gleich das MFS neu auferstehen lassen da finden sie sicher noch genug mit reichlich erfahrung  

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie sammeln


----------



## TBrain (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MuchaMan am 06.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das is wohl die ärmste Aussage die ich hier gelesen hab.



na ja da du erst seit 2 Wochen hier angemeldet bist, verzeihe ich dir mal diese krasse Fehleinschätzung  

Beispiel:


			
				TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> hier geht's um im weiteren Sinne um Rassismus


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher is jede Aussage von ihm mist - von wegen "kühlen Kopf bewahren". Tut grad so als wär die eine Klage von einem von Millionen Spielern der Ausbruch einer Kulturrevolution. Und was gibt's da groß zu differenzieren, hier geht's um im weiteren Sinne um Rassismus - wer da zulange "differenziert" ist nichts weiter als ein Feigling. Die Leute die in der UBahn wegsehen wenn jemand vermöbelt wird "differenzieren" wohl auch nur.


Tut mir wirklich leid dich darauf aufmerksam machen zu müssen, aber die Regeln "der harten Straße" sind nichtig, wenn man versucht gesetzliche Schritte einzuleiten. Und da sind Differenzierungen und sachliche Beleuchtungen eben essentiell. Vielleicht lebst du in einer anderen Welt, aber "hier" werden "Klageschriften" eben so aufgebaut. That's Business. Wenn's dir nicht gefällt, und du kein "Feigling" sein willst, dann stürme halt mit einer Waffe im Anschlag ins nächste Gericht und mache so deinen "Standpunkt" klar. Ich glaube nur, dass diese Art der "Argumentation" nicht ausreichen wird...kann mich aber auch täuschen... 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rosini (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Guter Mann, endlich mal jemand, der die hirnlosen Aussagen eines hirnlosen Becksteins in Frage stellt... 

gefällt mir gut - ich will mehr davon sehen


----------



## TotalWurscht (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MuchaMan am 06.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Rassismus ist die Bezeichnung für jede Theorie und Praxis, die Menschen auf Grund realer körperlicher Merkmale (wie z. B. Hautfarbe, Gesichtszüge) mit Werturteilen versehene Eigenschaften (z. B. eine bestimmte Mentalität) und einen unterschiedlichen Status zuteilt."

Wenn Spieler teile ihrer Kultur verboten bekommen und mit Kriminellen, Kinderschändern und Nazis vorverurteilt werden, dann ist das Rassismus. 

Aber vermutlich bist du auch ein Differenzierer und siehst das ganz anders wenn Menschengruppen verboten und denunziert werden.


----------



## TotalWurscht (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, sicher wird es das beste sein um gegen das Verbot von Killerspielen zu demonstrieren ein Gericht zu stürmen und um mich zu schießen, danke für den Tipp.

Ob direkt auf der Straße oder in Gesetz und Politik: Menschen zu diskrimieren in ist hier wie da nicht hinnehmbar. Zumindest seh ich das so. Wenn du findest das es was anderes ist Leute zu verprügeln weil sie ne Harkennase haben als sie auf 5m² zu sperren  weil sie Spiele spielen dann ist das eben deine spezielle Art der "differenzierung" die du ja schon erwähnt hast.


----------



## TBrain (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Spieler teile ihrer Kultur verboten bekommen und mit Kriminellen, Kinderschändern und Nazis vorverurteilt werden, dann ist das Rassismus.
> 
> Aber vermutlich bist du auch ein Differenzierer und siehst das ganz anders wenn Menschengruppen verboten und denunziert werden.



Hab ich was verpasst ... wurde etwas verboten


----------



## TotalWurscht (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe geschrieben *werden* - nicht wurden. Es war geplant und ist immernoch nicht ganz vom Tisch. Aber merk schon, es hat kein Sinn konstruktiv mit dir zu reden, da du Augenscheinlich garkein Gegner der Unterstellung bist dass Leute die Shooter spielen Vergewaltiger sind.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Spieler teile ihrer Kultur verboten bekommen und mit Kriminellen, Kinderschändern und Nazis vorverurteilt werden, dann ist das Rassismus.
> 
> Aber vermutlich bist du auch ein Differenzierer und siehst das ganz anders wenn Menschengruppen verboten und denunziert werden.



Huch, Menschengruppen werden verboten?
Ich nehme an wir rufen besser den europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte an?


----------



## MuchaMan (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MuchaMan am 06.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Meine ich diesen Thread.
2. Kann man Beiträge auch lesen wenn man nicht angemeldet ist.

Ne krasse fehleinschätzung ist es wohl nicht da du selbst die Aussage die ich gemeint hab nicht mit zitiert hast.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wie stehen die Chancen, dass die Klage durchkommt? Mehr erfahrt ihr unter diesem Link hier:
http://www.gamaxx.de/specials_134_site_1.html

Die Jungs haben sich des Themas ganz genau angenommen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Und auch hier muss Mr. Differenzierung mal wieder ganz böse differenzieren:


			
				TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob direkt auf der Straße oder in Gesetz und Politik: Menschen zu diskrimieren in ist hier wie da nicht hinnehmbar.


Hast du Beweise dafür, dass wir Spieler wirklich diskriminiert werden? Zwischen falscher / unsachlicher Berichterstattung und einer Diskriminierung liegen noch immer Welten. Man kann sich als Spieler höchstens diskriminiert fühlen, nur erfüllt diese subjektive Einschätzung leider noch immer nicht den Tatbestand der tatsächlichen Diskriminierung. Ich fühle mich z.B. nicht diskriminiert. Außerdem muss man die Sache hier wohl wieder feiner entknoten, da scheinbar nun "alle Spieler" diskriminiert werden (höre ich jedenfalls aus einigen Kommentaren hier raus). Faktisch aber falsch, maximal die Gruppe der Shooter-Gamer hat ihr Fett in den Medien wegbekommen. Sonst niemand. Auch redet niemand von einem globalen Verbot der Spiele, sondern nur von einem Verbot von wenigen Titeln (Shooter / Gewalttitel ~ 4 % der Spiele, die jährlich auf unseren Markt kommen) 





> Zumindest seh ich das so. Wenn du findest das es was anderes ist Leute zu verprügeln weil sie ne Harkennase haben als sie auf 5m² zu sperren  weil sie Spiele spielen dann ist das eben deine spezielle Art der "differenzierung" die du ja schon erwähnt hast.


Auch hier greift Mr. D! (Copyright by eX) wieder ein. Es war niemals die Rede davon, die SPIELER zu bestrafen, sondern nur die VERTREIBER und HERSTELLER. Es wurde auch im Gesetzentwurf nicht davon geredet, dass Hans Peter G. aus Isa-Odelburg (72) ins Kittchen muss, wenn er "Quake 7: Die feuchte Bedrohung vom Vaginus" spielt, sondern, dass der Vertreiber Gustav G. Anz Probleme bekommt, wenn er diese Titel importiert und hier verkauft.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SebTh am 06.03.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stehen die Chancen, dass die Klage durchkommt? Mehr erfahrt ihr unter diesem Link hier:
> http://www.gamaxx.de/specials_134_site_1.html
> 
> Die Jungs haben sich des Themas ganz genau angenommen.




Hmmm, welch überraschendes Ergebnis..............


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe geschrieben *werden* - nicht wurden. Es war geplant und ist immernoch nicht ganz vom Tisch. Aber merk schon, es hat kein Sinn konstruktiv mit dir zu reden, da du Augenscheinlich garkein Gegner der Unterstellung bist dass Leute die Shooter spielen Vergewaltiger sind.


Und wie soll man bei solch platten Aussagen konstruktiv diskutieren?

Ich bin Computerspieler, mag keine Egoshooter, finde das Killerspielverbot (dass so nie kommen wird) lächerlich.... aber deswegen muss ich mich doch nicht hinter so eine vermurkste Klage stellen, nur weil wir als Spieler Solidarität zeigen müssen.

Irgendwie sind viele Aussagen bei den Diskussionen hier im Forum genauso gestrickt, speziell diverse Extremvergleiche, wie die der Politiker. Nur eben aus der anderen Richtung. Bringt aber genausowenig, außer gegenseitigem Schulterklopfen, und ist für mich kein Grund zu rufen "Spieler aller Klassen vereinigt Euch"


----------



## markenprodukt (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 06.03.2007 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich zitiere aus dem letzen Absatz
*Zumindest wurde ein Zeichen gesetzt!*


Und ich denke mehr wollte dieser Mann auch nicht erreichen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				markenprodukt am 06.03.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere aus dem letzen Absatz
> *Zumindest wurde ein Zeichen gesetzt!*
> Und ich denke mehr wollte dieser Mann auch nicht erreichen.


Ich bin gespannt, ob auch andere Leute - also nicht nur die Gamer die in Foren abhängen - etwas von diesem Zeichen sehen werden. Auf den "echten" Nachrichtenportalen habe ich jedenfalls noch keine Meldung zum Thema gefunden. Bin gespannt ob die TV-Nachrichten heute oder morgen etwas dazu bringen werden. Nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass nicht einmal die RTL2-News einen 5 Sekunden Beitrag in den "Kurznachrichten" bringen werden. Öffentlich hat diese Aktion also imho  zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Zeichen gesetzt, da bisher wieder nur die Insider davon wissen, nicht aber der "normale" Mensch, der keine Ahnung von der Thematik hat.

Wäre aber natürlich knorke, wenn tatsächlich die Medien mit Schlagzeilen zum Thema ködern würden...mal gucken, vielleicht kommt's noch.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Prinztommy (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich finde es super, dass endlich mal jemand was unternimmt...
die meinen auch sie könnten sich alles rausnehmen und jeden beleidigen wies ihnen in den kram passt...
nur weil mal einer durchgedreht ist und auch noch cs oder generell egoshooter gespielt hat heisst das nicht, dass alle menschen auf der welt irre sind und rumlaufen und alles wegballern...
und nur weil 4-5 andere das auch gemacht haben und meinten sie muessten dem einen nacharmen um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen weil sie in der schule gehenselt wurden usw... dann sind das nicht die spiele macher schuld sondern die erziehung der eltern...
da sollten mal lieber die augen drauf gerichtet werden und nicht auf die egoshooter spiele...
wenn ich manchmal sehe was eltern alles zulassen oder sehe wie eltern mit ihren kindern umgehen, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass die kinder durch drehen...
naja ich will hier keine rede halten... wie gesagt es ist eine super sache und will hoffen das die dass nicht im keim ersticken lassen...
wird eh zeit, dass wir den politikern mal in ihre schranken weissen denn die machen ja was sie wollen mit uns und zocken uns ab wo es geht... und ihre taschen werden immer voller...

lg. Tommy


----------



## jamesmckenna (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Es bringt einen schon zum schmuzeln, wie Leute hier versuchen sich mit ihrem Wikipedia wissen über Beckstein und den Antragsteller lustig zu machen.

Den der Witz bei der Geschichte ist ja der, daß weder der Beckstein, noch der Strafanzeigensteller je damit rechnen mit ihrem Verbotsantrag/Strafanzeige durchzukommen.

DARUM GEHT ES BEIDEN GARNICHT.

Es geht darum möglichst viel Lärm zu machen um die Meinungen zu beeinflussen.

Oder meint ihr Hobbyjuristen, die alles so viel besser können, das ein Herr Beckstein, mögt ihr ihn für noch so beschränkt halten, nicht irgendeinen Praktikanten mit Juraabschluss zum ausbeuten hat, der ihm sagt:
"So ein Verbot hat keine Chance, spätestens die EU kippt es".

Trotzdem ist die Anzeige richtig, eben weil sie vielleicht Aufmerksamkeit erregt.


----------



## Freezeman (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				jamesmckenna am 06.03.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Es bringt einen schon zum schmuzeln, wie Leute hier versuchen sich mit ihrem Wikipedia wissen über Beckstein und den Antragsteller lustig zu machen.
> 
> Den der Witz bei der Geschichte ist ja der, daß weder der Beckstein, noch der Strafanzeigensteller je damit rechnen mit ihrem Verbotsantrag/Strafanzeige durchzukommen.
> 
> ...



Full ACK! Um nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger geht es! 
Politiker müssen sich profilieren können, erst recht Beckstein wo er doch demnächst Ministerpräsident wird. Und dafür kommen solche Themen gerade recht, auch wenn in Endeffekt rein gar nichts dabei rauskommt (in dem Fall gottseidank!).


----------



## pirx (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Freezeman am 06.03.2007 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Politiker müssen sich profilieren können, erst recht Beckstein wo er doch demnächst Ministerpräsident wird. Und dafür kommen solche Themen gerade recht, auch wenn in Endeffekt rein gar nichts dabei rauskommt (in dem Fall gottseidank!).



Stimmt... es gibt ausserhalb Bayerns tatsächlich noch mehr intelligentes Leben


----------



## Netzschwinger (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Was mir immer wieder bei der ganzen Diskussion fehlt ist die Frage, woher diese Amokläufer echte Waffen bekommen! Denn mit der virtuellen Pumpgun kann man ja nur virtuelle Pixelkameraden umbringen! Vielleicht sollte man über neue Waffengesetze nachdenken! Aber das ist den Herren wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal im Traum eingefallen!


----------



## BitByter (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Clash am 06.03.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohne dir ans bein pinkeln zu wollen: du kritisierst und kritisierst... ob es nun erfolg hat oder nicht, in richtigem juristen-deutsch ist oder nicht, usw. der kerl versucht wenigstens etwas (so wie die jungs die gegen panorama vorgehen)
du sagst du seiest gegen ein killerspielverbot, aber was tust du dagegen, bzw. was sind deine ideen? wir sind an einem punkt angelangt (meiner meinung nach) an welchem man sich wehren muss und er tut dies... pispers zitieren und sagen: nicht jeden scheiss mitmachen ist ja schön und gut, aber pispers vertritt auch die meinung nicht alles zu schlucken was einem vorgesetzt wird oder sich in sein schicksal ergeben... ich selbst wäre nicht unbedingt auf die idee gekommen den guten günni zu verklagen, aber ich finde diese idee gut, ob sie erfolg hat oder nich... sich über verbrannte steuergelder in diesem falle aufzuregen ist schlicht albern und erbesenzählerei! vielleicht denkst du da mal drüber nach


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BitByter am 06.03.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne dir ans bein pinkeln zu wollen: du kritisierst und kritisierst... ob es nun erfolg hat oder nicht, in richtigem juristen-deutsch ist oder nicht, usw. der kerl versucht wenigstens etwas (so wie die jungs die gegen panorama vorgehen)
> du sagst du seiest gegen ein killerspielverbot, aber was tust du dagegen, bzw. was sind deine ideen? wir sind an einem punkt angelangt (meiner meinung nach) an welchem man sich wehren muss und er tut dies... pispers zitieren und sagen: nicht jeden scheiss mitmachen ist ja schön und gut, aber pispers vertritt auch die meinung nicht alles zu schlucken was einem vorgesetzt wird oder sich in sein schicksal ergeben... ich selbst wäre nicht unbedingt auf die idee gekommen den guten günni zu verklagen, aber ich finde diese idee gut, ob sie erfolg hat oder nich... sich über verbrannte steuergelder in diesem falle aufzuregen ist schlicht albern und erbesenzählerei! vielleicht denkst du da mal drüber nach



Hab drüber anchgedacht, bleibe aber dabei.
Und wenn du mich fragst was ich tue sage ich dir: ich tue nichts!
Und warum nicht?
Weil von beiden Seiten eh nur heisse Luft kommt und es mit Sicherheit kein Verbot geben wird.
Wozu also Energie verschwenden?


----------



## BitByter (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab drüber anchgedacht, bleibe aber dabei.
> Und wenn du mich fragst was ich tue sage ich dir: ich tue nichts!
> Und warum nicht?
> Weil von beiden Seiten eh nur heisse Luft kommt und es mit Sicherheit kein Verbot geben wird.
> Wozu also Energie verschwenden?


aber dann verschwendest du deine energien indem du dich über die klage ärgerst bzw. dich hier im forum damit rumschlägst von allen seiten angepflaumt zu werden?   
deine einstellung in ehren und ich hoffe du behälst recht. auch ich kann mir ein verbot nicht wirklich vorstellen, aber ich hab es satt als computerspieler ständig der sündenbock zu sein, mein hobby zu verteidigen und leuten klar zu machen das ich kein mörder bin. ich selbst kenne leute (eine dame als beispiel ist ca 2 die ego-shooter für von der cia erstellte spiele halten, um die hemmschwelle bei selbstmord-attentätern zu senken... das ist kein witz... solche leute gibt es...


----------



## moskitoo (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann doch lieber Merkel, Beckstein und Stoiber, als diesen pseudo-pazifistischen Kiffer



Warum pseudo? Er ist pazifist. Ist das verwerflich?



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hausbesetzer, Widerständler gegen die Staatsgewalt, Denunzianten (beleidigte mehrfach auf "Konzerten" Politiker als "dreckige Faschisten", oder stellte Bezüge zur Reichskristallnacht her)...



Das ist seine Art. Love it or Hate it. Einer der wenigen der für seine Überzeugung lebt, Sich durch die Gesellschaft nicht verbiegen lies. Er redet eben gerne Klartext. Dass er Bezüge zur Reichskristallnacht herstellte, weiss ich nicht. Und dass er mehrfach Politiker beleidigt macht ihn mir nicht unbedingt unsympatisch, wenn man die Hintergründe der Beleidigung sieht. Völlig korrekt ist es aber trotzdem nicht. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> _..."A Drecksau bleibt a Drecksau, egal wohera kimmt, Staatsanwalt oder Ministerpräsident, der Name sei egal, Hitler, Bush, Blair International"..._
> 
> Regards, eX!



Es ist natürlich sehr Aussagekräftig 2 Zeilen aus einem Lied zu reißen. Die sind übrigens nicht mal korrekt. Es müsste heißen:

A Drecksau bleibt a Drecksau egal wohers kimmt
A Drecksau bleibt a Drecksau egal ob Staatsanwalt oder Präsident
A Drecksau bleibt a Drecksau Namen san egal
Hitler Bush Blair International

Außerdem:
Was gibts an der Textzeile auszusetzten? Die Aufzählung Hitler Bush Blair?!
Wir sind uns wohl darüber einig dass keiner der drei ein Spitzenpolitiker ist/war. 
Es werden ja Bush und Blair nicht mit Hitler auf eine Stufe gestellt. 
Erinnere dich doch an "Schüler, Väter, Nazis". 

Er singt übrigensnoch im gleichem Lied: 
...Freiheit für Palestina, keine Morde mehr im heiligen Land. Freiheit für eine Herkunft. Freiheit für Verstand. ...

Die Botschaften in seinen Liedern sind etwa:

- Schütz die Umwelt
- Stoppt Kriege
- Entwickle einen freien Geist
- Keine Gewalt
- Jeder Mensch ist gleich
- Seid Tolerant
- usw...

Es ist alles sehr Provokant und zugegeben auch beleidigend. Das ist auch der Grund warum es viele nur als Volksverhetzung abstempeln.


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BitByter am 06.03.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann verschwendest du deine energien indem du dich über die klage ärgerst bzw. dich hier im forum damit rumschlägst von allen seiten angepflaumt zu werden?
> deine einstellung in ehren und ich hoffe du behälst recht. auch ich kann mir ein verbot nicht wirklich vorstellen, aber ich hab es satt als computerspieler ständig der sündenbock zu sein, mein hobby zu verteidigen und leuten klar zu machen das ich kein mörder bin. ich selbst kenne leute (eine dame als beispiel ist ca 2 die ego-shooter für von der cia erstellte spiele halten, um die hemmschwelle bei selbstmord-attentätern zu senken... das ist kein witz... solche leute gibt es...



hmmm, ja, weiß auch nicht warum ich mir das antue, es liegt wohl daran das mich in der Regel stört das z.B. größtenteils genauso dumm argumentiert wird wie es die Politiker tun.
Und irgendwie hoffe ich das ich zumindest einen mal bekehren kann.
Ich bin halt noch jung und idealistisch.


----------



## Mugen8 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich finds gut, ist doch egal obs was bringt. er kann wenigstens von sich behaupten das er was versucht hat, was die wenigsten hier können. Auf einmal ist dann ein Verbot da, könmnt ihr dann behaupten ihr habt alles verscuht? ich glaube nicht


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds gut, ist doch egal obs was bringt. er kann wenigstens von sich behaupten das er was versucht hat, was die wenigsten hier können. Auf einmal ist dann ein Verbot da, könmnt ihr dann behaupten ihr habt alles verscuht? ich glaube nicht



Kannst du es?
Ich kann zumindest behaupten das mich ein Verbot nicht so hart treffen würde wie viele andere.
Da überlasse ich die Heldenrolle gerne anderen.


----------



## Mugen8 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Was soll ich den versuchen? Ich bin schweizer, uns fällt so ein schwachsinn, wie ein killerspiel verbot, nicht ein  Wäre ich Deutscher würde ich ales tun, es geht nicht nur um "killerspiele" für mich wäre das eisnchränkung meiner Freiheit, erinnert mich ein bisschen an Hitlers Zeiten, mit der ganzen propaganda


----------



## RazorX (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich den versuchen? Ich bin schweizer, uns fällt so ein schwachsinn, wie ein killerspiel verbot, nicht ein  Wäre ich Deutscher würde ich ales tun, es geht nicht nur um "killerspiele" für mich wäre das eisnchränkung meiner Freiheit, erinnert mich ein bisschen an Hitlers Zeiten, mit der ganzen propaganda



Hui hui mein lieber Landsmann pass mir auf mit der Vergangeheit der Deutschen. Sonst wirst du noch gebannt und blockiert und verklagt ^^


----------



## Warshock (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich bin zwar Österreicher aber ich steh voll und ganz hinter dem Mann! Es ist wirklich ne Frechheit was sich Herr Beckstein da in aller öffentlichkeit über unsereins Geleistet hat! Und diese Anzeige ist die Antwort darauf!   

Freundliche Grüße aus Österreich!


----------



## pcgamer-x (6. März 2007)

*Der andere Weg*

Meinen Namen würde ich unter so eine Klageschrift drunter setzen...

Ich habe aber schon vorher den anderen Weg gewählt und mich selbst angezeigt - präventiv - versteht sich, bevor ich tickende Zeitbombe hochgehe...

Einfach mal "Präventive Selbstanzeige" bei Google eingeben. Möchte mich im voraus schon für die schlechte Tonqualität des Youtube Videos entschuldigen.

Nachmachen ist im Übrigen ganz einfach. Hier der Link:

http://www.julis-erlangen.de/selbstanzeige.pdf


----------



## Chaos-Trooper (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Eine Frage   : 

Deutschland hat den strengsten Jugendschutz in sachen Spiele und Medien als kaum ein anderes Land auf dieser Welt, aber WARUM kommt es (mal abgesehen von der USA) gerade in Deutschland häufiger zu "Amokläufen" als zum Beispiel in Österreich,Schweiz,England, etc.
Man sollte auf die "sozialen" Probleme der Menschen eingehen, also Drogen,Alkohol, etc. Ach ja, Herr    Beckstein  vergrault sicher mindestens 300 000 Wähler ( sogenannte "Killerspieler"). Wer den sachlich recherchierten Bericht von "Wunderwelt Wissen" gesehen hat, weiß einigermaßen WARUM die Spieler so gegen ein Verbot protestieren. Wer ihn nicht gesehen hat, findet ihn sicher auf Youtube oder Myvideo.

Mfg Ario32  

PS: Herr Beckstein is


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich den versuchen? Ich bin schweizer, uns fällt so ein schwachsinn, wie ein killerspiel verbot, nicht ein  Wäre ich Deutscher würde ich ales tun, es geht nicht nur um "killerspiele" für mich wäre das eisnchränkung meiner Freiheit, erinnert mich ein bisschen an Hitlers Zeiten, mit der ganzen propaganda



Hab mich schon gefragt wann mal wieder jemand einen unsäglichen Vergleich mit Hitler bringt...........
Aber ich schätze Herr Beckstein ist froh das du Schweizer bist, sonst hätte der bestimmt vor dir gezittert........


----------



## Mugen8 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so Menschen wie du, machen diese Welt so schrecklich. Lieber nix tun und abwarten, dann ist man auf der sicheren seite, nicht? Du steckst hier ziehmlich viel zeit rein, für das das dir das thema eigentlcih egal ist  Es war kein vergleich mit Hitler, sondern mit Hitlers Zeiten. Tut mir ja leid, aber die Propaganda erinnert mich daran


----------



## markenprodukt (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre aber natürlich knorke, wenn tatsächlich die Medien mit Schlagzeilen zum Thema ködern würden...mal gucken, vielleicht kommt's noch.
> 
> Regards, eX!


ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen

"Killerspieler zeigt bayrischen Innnenminister Beckstein an"   

Wäre aber echt cool wenn zumindest ein bisschen was nach Außen gelangen würde.
Könnte in solchen Fällen nicht die Pc Games (bzw. Pcaction) etwas nachhelfen, vllt. mal bei einem Zeitungsverlag anrufen oder so..


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.03.2007 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur damit ich es verstehe, mache ich die Welt jetzt schrecklich? Oder Beckstein? wir beide zusammen? Und das auch noch mit Hitlers Propaganda...........
Meine Beweggründe hier reinzuschreiben habe ich weiter oben/vorne ja schon erläutert. Wobei, ich schätze bei dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren


----------



## Boesor (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				markenprodukt am 06.03.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, fragt sich nur um "uns" das dann in der Öffentlichkeit was nützen würde


----------



## Mugen8 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön das du das so siehst, und schön das ich auf meinung solcher Leute wie du nichts gebe  und lernt endlich mal mit eurer Deutschen vergangeheit umzugehen, ist ja lächerlich wie empfindlich ihr seit. Und ja du machst die Welt schelchter, den solange das problem dich nicht betrifft ist es dir scheiss egal, sowas ist einfach zum kotzen. Ich bin Schweizer, mich betrifft es nicht, und trotzdem tue ich was mir von hier aus möglich ist um dagegen vorzugehen. Diese Anzeige, mag sie noch so aussichtslos sein, ist einfach ein Zeichen, und es ist ein gutes


----------



## TBrain (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TotalWurscht am 06.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber merk schon, es hat kein Sinn konstruktiv mit dir zu reden, da du Augenscheinlich garkein Gegner der Unterstellung bist dass Leute die Shooter spielen Vergewaltiger sind.



Ich will ja nicht zu sehr klugscheißen aber es wurde von niemanden (der mir bekannt wäre) behautet dass Computerspieler Vergewaltiger *sind*.   

Wenn überhaupt, dann war davon die Rede dass die Höhe der Strafe für beides gleich sein sollte. Dass daraus dann Computerspieler=Vergewaltiger wurde ist Resultat von Falschinterpretation und Übertreibung (von Seiten der Spieler).

Genau so eine Übertreibung ist dein "Rassismus" Einwurf. Ich finde das einfach nur lächerlich.

Gegen ein Verbot von Spielen vorzugehen ist absolut richtig, aber doch bitte dann wenn ein konkretes Gesetz steht. Gegen Gedankenspiele/ Wunschträume von Beckstein vorzugehen ist erstens Unsinn und zweitens absolut aussichtslos, da ja keinem bis Dato ein tatsächlicher Schaden entstanden ist.


BTW: der Link zu gamaxx kommt im übrigen auch zu dem Schluss, dass "Computerspieler" keine Gruppe in juristischen Sinne ist. Genau das habe ich ja auch versucht anzudeuten.


----------



## Mugen8 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

und was ist das Oo

Beckstein: "Killerspiele sollten in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornographie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt!"

Das hat meiner Meinung nach nciht nur mit der Art der Strafe zu tun, sondern auch mit der art der Straftat


----------



## TBrain (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist das Oo
> 
> Beckstein: "Killerspiele sollten in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornographie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt!"
> 
> Das hat meiner Meinung nach nciht nur mit der Art der Strafe zu tun, sondern auch mit der art der Straftat



Der Eindruck _kann_ entstehen, muss aber nicht. Und da er mittlerweile ja auch schon klargestellt hat, dass das nicht als Gleichstellung der Straftaten verstanden werden sollte, dürfte die Sache klar sein...

Aber selbst _wenn_ du Becksteins Aussage im schlechtesten Licht interpretierst kannst du von seiner Aussage nicht auf "Computerspieler sind Vergewaltiger" kommen...   


_P.S. Verteidige ich hier gerade Beckstein oder kommt mir das nur so vor ^^_


----------



## Ra-Tiel (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> _P.S. Verteidige ich hier gerade Beckstein oder kommt mir das nur so vor ^^_


Hinterfrag doch mal den Teil von Becksteins Aussage der lautet "damit es spürbare Strafen gibt". 

Warum, wenn gewaltätige Computerspiele herstellen/spielen keine verachtenswerte Straftat ist, sollten es denn bitteschön "spürbare Strafen" geben, noch dazu welche die denen für das wohl erbärmlichste Verbrechen überhaupt gleichen?


----------



## WackyWildWorm (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist das Oo
> 
> Beckstein: "Killerspiele sollten in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornographie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt!"



Die Frage, die sich mir immer noch stellt, ist:
Wie ist diese Aussage einzuordnen?

Dazu mal ein paar Gedanken von mir:
Wofür wird man bestraft? Im allgemeinen sind Strafen doch ein Ausgleich, weil man jemandem einen finanziellen, körperlichen oder psychischem Schaden zugefügt hat oder weil man etwas moralisch verwerfliches getan hat.
Das heißt für mich, dass in einem funktionierenden Strafsystem zwei Vergehen, die gleich bestraft werden auch die gleiche Summe(selbstverständlich nur in abstrakten Werten) an angerichtetem Schaden und/oder moralischer Fragwürdigkeit aufweisen.

Welche Kinderpornographie ist in dieser Aussage eigentlich gemeint? Wenn man die selbst produziert, womit man ja für gewöhnlich einen psychischen Schaden anrichtet (in ganz perversen Fällen auch körperlichen) und zudem etwas moralisch verwerfliches tut. Oder wenn man sich solche Machwerke nur ansieht, was moralisch verwerflich ist, weil es eine "Branche" unterstützt, die psychischen und physischen Schaden anrichtet.

Betrachten wir nun einmal das Spielen eines Killerspiels:
Richte ich einen finanziellen Schaden an? Nein
Richte ich einen psychischen Schaden an? Höchstens an mir selbst
Richte ich körperlichen Schaden an? Von ner Sehnenscheidenentzündung, Rückenschäden und Bewegungsmangel abgesehen: auch nein

Um nun also das gleiche Strafmaß wie bei Kinderpornographie zu rechtfertigen, was bleibt da noch? Ein hohes Maß an moralischer Fragwürdigkeit, die ja keinesfalls gegeben ist, wie mir jeder annähernd normal denkende Mensch bestätigen wird, zumal Moral zum Großteil auch dadurch definiert wird, ob ich jemandem einen, wie auch immer gearteten, Schaden zufüge.

Soweit also zu den logischen Grundzügen meiner Überlegungen. Hieraus ergibt sich für mich, dass Beckstein, der ja aufgrund seiner Position und Ausbildung über eine gewisse Grundintelligenz verfügen sollte (hier spekuliere ich allerdings nur), sich durchaus bewusst ist, dass man diese beiden Taten niemals gleichsetzen kann. Warum also diese Forderung nach einer so hohen Strafe? Warum die Forderung nach Gleichsetzung? Es ist, wie einer meiner Vorredner schon richtig gesagt hat, lediglich populistische Propaganda, um sich selbst ins Gespräch zu bringen, ein bestimmtes Bild von sich selbst zu vermitteln und schlussendlich zu versuchen, Leuten, die keine Ahnung von PC-Spielen haben, eine Meinung zu bilden. Ein Gesetz, welches Spiele verbietet und mit hohen Strafen belegt, ist nicht möglich, das muss ihm bewusst sein. Aber was bezweckt er, wenn er mit solchen Aussagen versucht, den Computerspieler im Kopf von "dummen" Menschen als moralisch verkommen darzustellen? Ich weiß es nicht, aber bei einigen Menschen wurde der Schaden bereits angerichtet und keine Verurteilung der Welt wird dies ungeschehen machen.

Jeder normal denkende Mensch mit einem Mindestmaß an Medienkompetenz ist sich natürlich bewusst, dass Computerspiele ein Hobby ist, ungesünder als Sport und nicht so bildend wie lesen, aber nichtsdestotrotz NUR ein Hobby.

Eine Verurteilung von Beckstein aufgrund von Verleumdung würde bestätigen, dass Beckstein mit seiner Aussage die Bevölkerung beeinflusst hat und auf diesem Weg auch dem deutschen Volk bescheinigen, dass es dumm ist. Deswegen sehe ich keine Chance, dass die Klage durchkommt. Seine Absichten kann man ihm nicht beweisen, da er ja schon eingeräumt hat, dass er die Taten keineswegs moralisch gleichstellen wollte, sondern nur das gleiche Strafmaß fordert. Dass damit seine Forderung jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt, kümmert dabei niemanden. Er hat sich elegant herausgewunden, das muss man schon sagen. Man kann ihn nicht festnageln, selbst wenn er die Taten ursprünglich sogar doch moralisch gleichstellen wollte. Vielleicht hat er die Aussage deshalb relativiert, weil er dadurch nicht mehr belangt werden kann, weil er offiziell die Beleidigung aus seinen Worten gestrichen hat.

Eine Anzeige bringt überhaupt nichts, Beckstein bekommt dafür sogar noch gratis eine Märtyrer-Rolle obendrauf.

Vielleicht liege ich auch vollkommen falsch. Vielleicht denkt er wirklich, dass seine Meinung ein genauso hohes Strafmaß rechtfertigt, ohne dass eins der beiden Vergehen überhaupt moralisch bedenklich ist. Vielleicht hat er den Sinn einer Bestrafung nicht verstanden oder ich habe keine Ahnung, warum Leute überhaupt bestraft werden.

Ich weiß, das sind alles Unterstellungen, die ich hier präsentiere, das muss mir niemand sagen. Aber wer intellektuell annähernd in der Lage ist, meinen Ausführungen zu folgen, kommt zu dem logischen Schluss, dass ich Recht haben KÖNNTE.


----------



## TBrain (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 06.03.2007 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich interpretiere:

Er hält gewalttätige Computerspiele für falsch und bestrafungswürdig. Als Strafe findet er eine Strafe angemessen, die eine gewisse Härte hat damit die Strafe auch eine Wirkung hat.


----------



## Loosa (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich den versuchen? Ich bin schweizer, uns fällt so ein schwachsinn, wie ein killerspiel verbot, nicht ein


Schon Schwachsinn sowas, ne. Uhm, wie war das nochmal, dass der Schweizer nach dem Wehrdienst das Gewehr mit nach Hause nimmt um die "Schießpflicht" erfüllen zu können? Echt sinnig das.
Na wenigstens macht das Suizidgefährdeten die Sache sehr viel leichter 

Außer "Neutralität!" solltest Du vielleicht auch mal in der eigenen Vergangenheit kramen. Das würde so manchem Land gut tun  



> Schön das du das so siehst, und schön das ich auf meinung solcher Leute wie du nichts gebe


Warum sollte sich dann irgendwer für Deine Meinung interessieren?

/edit


			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Strafe findet er eine Strafe angemessen, die eine gewisse Härte hat damit die Strafe auch eine Wirkung hat.


Beim Zigarettenverkauf war in den USA eine Strafe von $10.000 oder Lizenzenzug ziehmlich wirkungsvoll... mann haben die alle kontrolliert


----------



## Mugen8 (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 06.03.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zum ersten: was hat das den bitte mit dem thema zu tun? Oo Und was hab ich dafür? ich hab den wehrdienst verweigert. Die waffe wird nur deshalb mitgenommen, da es in unserem gebirge schwer ist die einsatzkräfte schnell zu mobilisieren, im verteidigungsfalle. Und glaub mir, wenn sich jemand wirklichumbringen will, braucht er dazu nichtu nbedingt eine waffe 

zum zweiten: hab ich nie verlangt das sich wer dafür intressiert, ich schreib meine meinung, ob sie dich intressiert oder nicht, ist dir überlassen


----------



## patsche (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich empfehle grundsätzlich solchen briefen weißes pulver mitbei zu legen!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm, fragt sich nur um "uns" das dann in der Öffentlichkeit was nützen würde


Nützen vielleicht nicht, so würden aber die "Outsider" merken, wie doof einige Spieler tatsächlich sind (nicht bezogen auf die Klage, sondern auf die allgemeinen Forenlandschaften in D-Land und die hirnrissigen "Sensibilisierungsversuche" vieler User, die nur von A bis B denken, aber die restlichen 24 Buchstaben / Denkschritte immer ignorieren), und mit welchen schwachsinnigen Kommentaren man versucht "Outsider" für das Hobby "Ego-Shooter" zu sensibilisieren. _"Die Politiker sind alle doof, die haben keine Ahnung! Zur Hölle mit denen! Wir sind harmlos verdammt noch mal! Die Volksverhetzer aber nicht!!!!!elf111!"_.   

Habe mir mal in der letzten Stunde gängige Gamer Foren / Coms angeguckt, und grob geschätzt würde ich sagen, dass unter den Spielern vielleicht nur 30% sind, die tatsächlich versuchen die Sache “fair” und “sachlich” anzugehen, der Rest verläuft sich in immer gleichen Hasstiraden gegen die Politik und Medien, und wirft mit genau den selben Phrasen rum, wie auch die Politiker. Die Kernpunkte belaufen sich dabei immer auf Aktionismus, Pauschalisierung und Hetze. Man kann es wirklich nicht oft genug betonen: So kann man keine freundliche Informationsbasis für Außenstehende generieren! So wird unser Image bzw. das Klischee von der einsiedlerischen und verbohrten Subkultur nur noch weiter gefestigt!

Imho sind solche Leute schlimm. Die Menschheit muss vor denen gewarnt werden! ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 06.03.2007 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich interpretiere:
> 
> Er hält gewalttätige Computerspiele für falsch und bestrafungswürdig. Als Strafe findet er eine Strafe angemessen, die eine gewisse Härte hat damit die Strafe auch eine Wirkung hat.


So, und jetzt mal die alles entscheidende Frage: in welcher Weise sind Computerspiele in dem selben Umfang und Ausmaß bestrafungswürdig wie der erzwungene Geschlechtsverkehr mit hilflosen Kindern bzw die brutale Misshandlung selbiger zum Zweck der sexuellen Erregung?

Sollte man sich nicht viel eher fragen welche Motivation hinter so einer Aussage steht? Ich denke nicht dass es da mit einfachem "Profilieren" getan ist.

---------



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.03.2007 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Imho sind solche Leute schlimm. Die Menschheit muss vor denen gewarnt werden! ^^


Und was schlägst du vor? Ein gelbes "Windows" Logo zum auf die Jacke nähen?


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> zum ersten: was hat das den bitte mit dem thema zu tun? Oo


Außer Populismus ist an der Killerspieldebatte nicht viel dran. Auch wenn bei jeder News dazu die Wogen hier kochen. Vielleicht idiotisch, naja sorgt für Schlagzeilen.
Wie in einem anderen Thread schon erwähnt, nach einigen Stunden Rennspielaction und dann gleich in's Auto kann das leicht abfärben. Ein Auto ist meist nah bei Fuß. Aber bei den wenigsten, außer den Schweizern, ist ein Gewehr bei Hand 


> zum zweiten: hab ich nie verlangt das sich wer dafür intressiert, ich schreib meine meinung, ob sie dich intressiert oder nicht, ist dir überlassen


Trotzdem. Sowas macht immer eine interessante Diskussionsgrundlage. "So denk ich, alle anderen können mich mal"?


----------



## Mugen8 (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur hab ich noch nichts von einem amoklauf von einem sogenannten "killerspieler" in der schweiz gehört


----------



## Provyder (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				WackyWildWorm am 06.03.2007 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Gedanke. Allerdings frage ich mich manchmal, wenn ich diese 'geistlichen Ergüsse" so lese, was die Leute für ein Bild von Politikern haben.

Politiker werden aufgrund ihre Wähler bestimmt, also repräsentieren sie das, was das Volk will. Natürlich kann man auch hier KRitik einbringen, aber so steht es mehr oder weniger im Gesetz. Manche wissen das hier vielleicht auch.

Ebenso steht ein Politiker in der Öffentlichkeit und muss Verantwortung für das tragen, was er sagt, und was er tut. Denn nur so können seine Wähler ihn 'überwachen'.

Was allerdings diese Politiker alles bewältigen müssen, scheint hier vollkommen unwichtig zu sein. Sicherlich kann man anderer MEinung als Herr Beckstein sein, jedoch daraufhin die gesamte Person und jedes seiner Worte abzuwerten und wenn auch indirekt zu beleidigen, empfinde ich als grundsätzlich falsch und dass das hier allein in diesem Haufen von Kommentaren mehrere Male vorkommt, schockiert mich. In der Politik aktiv mitzugestalten ist schwieriger, als manche hier vielleicht denken. Ich bin Schulsprecher an meiner Schule und im Stadtschülerrat vertretetn. Die Berufsbildenden Schulen meiner Stadt werden durch mich im Schulausschuss vertreten. Allein dabei fällt es mir oftmals nicht leicht, mitzukommen, und wer schon mal einen Haushaltsantrag einer Partei (auch von einer Stockkonservativen wie die CDU) komplett gelesen hat, kann sich vielleicht vorstellen wovon ich rede. Herr Beckstein hat OBWOHL er sich gegenüber der 'Killerspieldiskusion' des öfteren ungeschickt geäußert hat und vielleicht auch etwas radikal, meinen äußersten Respekt. Was diese Leute in den oberen Reihen der Politik so leisten, darüber können sich die meisten hier einfach gar keine Vorstellung machen, habe ich den Eindruck.

Ich vielleicht auch nicht richtig in meiner popelligen Schülervertreterfunktion, aber wenigstens mache ich irgendwas.

Dann gibts ja noch diese Leute, die meinen, die Politik habe sich nicht richtig über die Lobby der Spieler informiert und deswegen vorschnell falsche Tatsachen und wichtiger, ein falsches Bild der Spielerszene vermittelt. 

Dem stimme ich zu. Leider habe ich mitlerweile auch viel zu viele unkompetente Berichte über das Bild der Spieler gesehen.

Was ich aber noch viel mehr schockiert ist, dass es andersrum auch nicht viel besser zu sein scheint. Viele der Spieler machen sich einfach kein Bild zu Politik und deswegen begeben sie sich auf die gleiche unsachmgemäße Stufe, wie die Politiker, die ein falsches Bild von der Spielerszene vermitteln.

Vielleicht habe ich gerade viel geschrieben und sage wenig aus; Kern meiner Botschaft ist aber, dass ich finde, die Politik wird hier auch oft missverstanden und gerade Herr Beckstein schlecht dargestellt, obwohl er nur eine Meinung zu etwas hat. Deswegen ist er aber genauso wenig ein schlechter Mensch wie ein Spieler der einmal aus einer virtuellen Kanone geschossen hat. Amen.


----------



## WackyWildWorm (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Provyder am 07.03.2007 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> WackyWildWorm am 06.03.2007 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ihn auch nur auf diese eine Aussage bezogen kritisiert. Er hat eine These in den Raum gestellt, und ich habe diese interpretiert. Mir ist klar, dass Politiker eine Menge Verantwortung haben, aber gerade mit dieser Verantwortung eine solche Aussage zu tätigen ist "ungeschickt", um es euphemistisch auszudrücken.

Politiker sind mitnichten schlechte Menschen, aber man muss nicht jeden mögen. Und wenn ein Politiker etwas sagt, muss man akzeptieren, dass andere daraus ihre Schlüsse ziehen. Ich bewerte Aussagen von Politikern wie ich Aussagen von allen anderen Menschen bewerte.

Politiker zu sein heißt NICHT, über jeden Zweifel erhaben zu sein, oder einen Freibrief für schlecht durchdachte und/oder inhaltlich falsche Aussagen zu haben.

Dein Kommentar liest sich: "Politiker haben soviel zu tun, die darf man nicht kritisieren!" Mag etwas überzogen ausgedrückt sein, aber du kannst nicht erwarten, dass man diesen "Hass" (ich nenn es einfach mal so) auf Computerspieler so stehen lässt. Er will jeden, der "Killerspiele" spielt, auf die gleiche Art und Weise bestrafen wie jemanden, der sich Kinderpornos mal mindestens ansieht, und er hat keinen plausiblen Grund dafür genannt. Es ist seine Meinung, natürlich, diese ist zu akzeptieren, aber Meinungen sind auch mehr als diskutabel, wenn sie sich nicht auf Fakten stützen.


----------



## nemini (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				WackyWildWorm am 07.03.2007 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Politiker sind mitnichten schlechte Menschen [...]



Doch!

Politiker sind generell schlechte Menschen und ihnen kann per se nicht getraut werden.

Jede Meinung die sie propagieren dient ihrem eigenen Aufstieg. Politiker sind IMMER die Huren der Wähler. Unpopuläre aber nötige Entscheidungen werden nicht gefällt, weil die Wiederwahl garantiert sein will.

Also läuft man mit der Masse. Und wenn die Masse schreit, schreit man mit.

mfG
nemini, Nichtwähler seit 2002


----------



## Dars_Krass (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 07.03.2007 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> nur hab ich noch nichts von einem amoklauf von einem sogenannten "killerspieler" in der schweiz gehört



Sag halt gleich: "In Liechtenstein, Luxemburg, San Marino, Andorra, auf Malta und Monaco gibts auch keine Amokläufer!"

Die Schweiz hat 7,5 Mio Einwohner, Deutschlend 82 Mio. Zwischen den beiden Amokläufen in Deutschland lagen 4 Jahre (2002 und 2006)

Von 82 Mio Deutschen wird also alle 4 Jahre einer geboren, der mit 16 beschließt Amok zu Laufen. Umgerechnet auf die Schweiz bedeutet das, rein statistisch wohlgemerkt, dass es ungefähr 43 Jahre!!! dauert, bis bei euch einer Amok läuft.
Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für Österreich, da sinds allerdings "nur" 40 Jahre. 

Prozentrechnung, habt ihr in der Schweiz doch sicherlich auch in der Schule.

PS: Bevor jetzt einer schreit... ich weiß selbst, dass 2 Fälle keine gute Ausgangslage  für statistische Erhebungen sind, aber die Rechnung is immer noch richtiger als deine Aussage.


----------



## MaveG (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Dars_Krass am 07.03.2007 04:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mugen8 am 07.03.2007 00:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schrei trotzdem mal!
So einen Quatsch hab ich selten gelesen. 
Deiner Aussage zu folge müsste es so quasi einen Gen-defekt geben, welcher im schnitt alle 4 Jahre in Deuschland zum tragen kommt und das nur aufgrund der höheren bevölkerungszahl.

Sorry aber das ist ja mal totales schwachmatengeschwätz.

Vielleicht solltest du auch noch Spanien, Italien und Frankreich in deine rechnung mit aufnehmen, welche aufgrund der Bevölkerungszahlen näher an Deuschland liegen wie die Schweiz und Österreich.


----------



## SirYzerman (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Sorry aber das ist ja mal totales schwachmatengeschwätz.[/quote]


jede aussage ist schwachsinnig, wo behauptet wird das jeder der die sogenannten killerspiele zockt ein potenzieller amokläufer sei. amokläufer hat es schon zu "fred feuersteins" zeiten gegeben, wo an pc oder konsole noch nicht zu denken war. damit wollen die "bestechlichen" aus der gilde verarschen wir die steuerzahler, von den wirklichen problemen ablenken.


----------



## patsche (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also einige Spiele insperieren mich sehr, vor allem Blood Rayne und Manhunt.
Was woll "Herr Dreckstein" darüber sagen würde!


----------



## TheChicky (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SirYzerman am 07.03.2007 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber das ist ja mal totales schwachmatengeschwätz.




jede aussage ist schwachsinnig, wo behauptet wird das jeder der die sogenannten killerspiele zockt ein potenzieller amokläufer sei. amokläufer hat es schon zu "fred feuersteins" zeiten gegeben, wo an pc oder konsole noch nicht zu denken war. damit wollen die "bestechlichen" aus der gilde verarschen wir die steuerzahler, von den wirklichen problemen ablenken. [/quote]

Was sind denn die "wirklichen Probleme"..? Und woher weißt du, dass es schon in der Steinzeit Amokläufe gegeben hat..?


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 07.03.2007 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn die "wirklichen Probleme"..? Und woher weißt du, dass es schon in der Steinzeit Amokläufe gegeben hat..?


die wirklichen probleme sind wohl mangelnde elterliche erziehung und zuwendung. die führen zu unselbständigen, konfliktunfähigen kindern, die dann in der schule schnell zu aussenseitern werden können, was sich zusätzlich negativ auf ihre persönlichkeit auswirkt.
ich bin in einer lehrerfamilie aufgewachsen und weiss, wie es teilweise um die kindererziehung bestellt ist. sicher, die meisten kinder kriegen immer noch das, was sie brauchen. aber die fälle, wo eltern die kinder nur noch ruhigstellen (also verwöhnen, ihnen alles recht machen wollen) und die ganze erziehung auf die lehrer abwälzen wollen, was schlichtweg so nicht funktionieren kann, häufen sich mehr und mehr. und das sind nicht immer sozial und intellektuell benachteiligte eltern, der schlimmste derartige fall, den ich indirekt mitbekommen habe, betraf das kind einer professorin.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 07.03.2007 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> nur hab ich noch nichts von einem amoklauf von einem sogenannten "killerspieler" in der schweiz gehört


Dafür von umso mehr Selbstmorden mit privaten Armeewaffen


----------



## Boesor (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Schweizer, mich betrifft es nicht, und trotzdem tue ich was mir von hier aus möglich ist um dagegen vorzugehen.



Was genau tust du denn?


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mugen8 am 07.03.2007 00:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist aber schon nicht ganz dasselbe, hm?
und was man dagegen tun kann liegt auch auf der hand. dass die waffen eingelagert werden wäre eine möglichkeit, aber die wird in der schweiz nicht durchführbar sein. aber die kriegsmunition, die jeder wehrpflichtige zuhause aufbewahrt, muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Frankenkitzler (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 07.03.2007 09:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das es allein an der elterlichen Erziehung undZuwendung liegt, seh ich nicht ganz so, denn man kann nicht sicher sein, dass das Kind es trotzdem tut. Da hängen zuviele Faktoren daran: Soziales Umfeld, Probleme innerhalb der Familie, Berufliche Perspektive, Gesellschaft, Schulisches Umfeld, hat er überhaupt Eltern?/ Heimlebend, evtl. Krankheiten des Kindes vor oder nach der Geburt etc.  

Ich bin z.B. mit einem Epileptiker befreundet, der seit Geburt die Krankheit hat und mittlerweile nach 27 Jahren seine Tabletten nicht mehr wirken... Ein seiner Geschwister hat seit der Geburt ihres Kindes Epilepsie bekommen und kriegte soviele Anfälle in der Zeit, dass sie heute in einer psychatrischen Einrichtung lebt. Sie weiß nicht mehr, wer die Leute um sie herum sind, merkt nicht mal wann sie Stuhlgang hat usw. Das hat er vor seinen Augen und dachte oft an Selbstmord...  Er traut auch keinen Arzt mehr, da er von mehreren seit Geburt belogen wurde. 

Hat zwar mit Amoklauf nichts zu tun, aber sollte ein Beispiel sein, was eine Krankheit auslösen kann.

So das wars von meiner Seite aus.

Gruß Frankenkitzler


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 07.03.2007 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ging ja auch nicht um Amokläufer vs. Selbstmörder.
Mugen schrieb, sowas idiotisches wie ein Killerspielverbot fiele den Schweizern nicht ein, worauf ich meinte, dass Armeegewehre daheim aber auch keine sehr intelligente Idee ist.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So, und jetzt mal die alles entscheidende Frage: in welcher Weise sind Computerspiele in dem selben Umfang und Ausmaß bestrafungswürdig wie der erzwungene Geschlechtsverkehr mit hilflosen Kindern bzw die brutale Misshandlung selbiger zum Zweck der sexuellen Erregung?


Du betreibst schon wieder die Fehlinterpretation.

Es wurde von "Kinderpornographie" gesprochen. Das heißt dem Besitz von pornographischen Abbildungen von Kindern, NICHT der tatsächliche sexuelle Missbrauch von ihnen (der wird viel höher bestraft).

Aber die ganze Diskussion ist sinnlos, allein die Tatsache dass eine geforderte Strafe gleich hoch sein soll bedeutet keine Gleichsetzung der Straftaten. Schwere Untreue wird beispielsweise höher bestraft als Kinderpornographie - keiner würde deshalb auf die schwachsinnige Idee kommen und behaupten, dass deshalb korrupte Menschen Kindervergewaltiger sind.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mugen schrieb, sowas idiotisches wie ein Killerspielverbot fiele den Schweizern nicht ein, worauf ich meinte, dass Armeegewehre daheim aber auch keine sehr intelligente Idee ist.


ja, aber das ist trotzdem ein völlig hanebüchener vergleich. ein verbot mit einem gebot zu vergleichen macht doch überhaupt keinen sinn.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 07.03.2007 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will ja nicht Verbote gegen Gebote aufwiegen (ähm, ist das dann das 11. Gebot? Nimm Deine Waffe mit?).

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es in beiden, bzw. allen, Ländern Idioten und idiotische Ideen und Regelungen gibt? Mehr wollte ich damit ja gar nicht sagen


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.03.2007 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gebote gibt's doch nicht nur in der bibel. :-o 
noch nie z.b. vom rechtsfahrgebot gehört? um nur ein banales beispiel zu nennen.
idiotische regelungen... naja... kannst du es denn beurteilen? bist du in der schweizer armee? weisst du überhaupt, wie eine milizarmee funktioniert?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Aber die ganze Diskussion ist sinnlos, allein die Tatsache dass eine geforderte Strafe gleich hoch sein soll bedeutet keine Gleichsetzung der Straftaten.


Sondern? Ein identisches Strafmaß impliziert dass die Vergehen die gleiche Schwere aufweisen. Warum sollten zwei nicht "gleichschlimme" Taten identisch bestraft werden? Fändest du es "gerecht" wenn ich auf die Straße geh, einfach so irgendnen Typen abstech und dafür für 10 Jahre in den Bau geh, du auf die Straße gehst, nem Kind den Lolli klaust, und auch 10 Jahre einfährst? Das Strafmaß soll eine _angemessene_ Reaktion auf die begangene "Tat" sein. Und diese Verhältnismäßigkeit ist in diesem Falle definitiv nicht gegeben.

Übrigens, genau der Punkt den (iirc) du als unwichtig abgetan hast (dass Computerspiele angeblich den Rechtsraum anderer berühren und einschränken würden) wird als tatsächliches Argument aufgeführt. Ich hab ne sehr interessante Diskussion mit Hr. Dr. Nüßlein (dem für meinen Landkreis gewähten Abgeordneten) per Email laufen, und er hat _genau dieses Argument_ als Rechtfertigung für ein potenzielles Verbot gebracht. Eine Antwort auf meine Frage, wie ich denn genau mit "Zuhause vor dem Computer spielen" seine oder anderer Rechte einschränken würde steht allerdings noch aus. 



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwere Untreue wird beispielsweise höher bestraft als Kinderpornographie - keiner würde deshalb auf die schwachsinnige Idee kommen und behaupten, dass deshalb korrupte Menschen Kindervergewaltiger sind.


Das sagt ja auch keiner. Aber die Schwere des Vergehens von "Schwerer Untreue" ist - laut dir zumindest im Gesetz - größer als die vom Besitz kp-grafischen Materials. Also scheint "Schwere Untreue" ein schlimmeres Verbrechen zu sein als das Anschauen von KPs, ansonsten würde es ja nicht härter bestraft.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> gebote gibt's doch nicht nur in der bibel. :-o
> noch nie z.b. vom rechtsfahrgebot gehört? um nur ein banales beispiel zu nennen.


Schon klar, klang nur lustig.



> idiotische regelungen... naja... kannst du es denn beurteilen? bist du in der schweizer armee? weisst du überhaupt, wie eine milizarmee funktioniert?


Ich weiß nicht ob ich das wissen muß. Geht es hier um eine Grundsatzdiskussion?



			
				Mugen8 am 06.03.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich den versuchen? Ich bin schweizer, uns fällt so ein schwachsinn, wie ein killerspiel verbot, nicht ein


Fand ich einfach etwas überheblich. Da wollte ich dem hohen Ross ein wenig die Beine wegschießen. Schwachsinn ist kein rein deutsches Phänomen


----------



## TheChicky (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 07.03.2007 09:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du sagst es. Aber gegen schlechte Eltern ist die Politk ziemlich machtlos, oder nicht? Wirds durch mehr KITA-Plätze, damit die Eltern ihre Kinder NOCH leichter abschieben können, besser? Was soll die Politk tun? Sie kann bestenfalls dafür sorgen, dass die Kinder so gut es geht vor schlechten Einflüssen geschützt werden, indem man den Zugang zu solchen Dingen so gut es geht erschwert. Oder Eltern sehr viel mehr Geld fürs zu Hause bleiben und Kinder umsorgen geben, das der Staat aber nicht hat. Zudem gibts heute  bei weitem mehr Alleinerziehende als früher(über die Gründe brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten, das ist ein eigenes Thema) was es für das Kind und dessen Erziehung nicht eben leichter macht...


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Fand ich einfach etwas überheblich. Da wollte ich dem hohen Ross ein wenig die Beine wegschießen. Schwachsinn ist kein rein deutsches Phänomen


sicher nicht, aber es besteht ein grundlegender unterschied zwischen den politischen systemen der beiden länder.
wir schweizer haben halt gute möglichkeiten, unsinnige gesetzesvorstösse zu verhindern. stichwort referendum.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 07.03.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Du sagst es. Aber gegen schlechte Eltern ist die Politk ziemlich machtlos, oder nicht? Wirds durch mehr KITA-Plätze, damit die Eltern ihre Kinder NOCH leichter abschieben können, besser? Was soll die Politk tun? Sie kann bestenfalls dafür sorgen, dass die Kinder so gut es geht vor schlechten Einflüssen geschützt werden, indem man den Zugang zu solchen Dingen so gut es geht erschwert. Oder Eltern sehr viel mehr Geld fürs zu Hause bleiben und Kinder umsorgen geben, das der Staat aber nicht hat. Zudem gibts heute  bei weitem mehr Alleinerziehende als früher(über die Gründe brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten, das ist ein eigenes Thema) was es für das Kind und dessen Erziehung nicht eben leichter macht...


du, ich habe gar nichts dagegen, wenn kindern und jugendlichen der zugang auf extremere inhalte erschwert wird. aber dazu reicht doch der bestehende gesetzliche rahmen vollkommen aus, es wird nur leider nicht durchgesetzt. DA muss man vielleicht ansetzen, wahrscheinlich gibt es aber schlicht und einfach zuwenig polizisten dafür.
dass erwachsene konsumenten auch darunter leiden müssen, ist doch einfach unnötig.
der staat kann nunmal den eltern nicht alles abnehmen, soll er meines erachtens auch nicht, das mindert nur deren verantwortungsbewusstsein, was ich für eine gefährliche sache halte.


----------



## BitByter (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Provyder am 07.03.2007 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöner Gedanke. Allerdings frage ich mich manchmal, wenn ich diese 'geistlichen Ergüsse" so lese, was die Leute für ein Bild von Politikern haben.
> 
> Politiker werden aufgrund ihre Wähler bestimmt, also repräsentieren sie das, was das Volk will. Natürlich kann man auch hier KRitik einbringen, aber so steht es mehr oder weniger im Gesetz. Manche wissen das hier vielleicht auch.
> 
> ...


oh man... in welcher welt lebst du eigentlich? keine sorge, ich hau jetzt nicht pauschal auf alle politiker ein, ich will dir nur einige dinge näher bringen: in deutschland herrscht fast permanent wahlkampf, politiker sind also im allgemeinen ständig dazu angehalten etwas zu tun und zu sagen (sie neigen dazu eher etwas zu sagen), was ihren wählern gefällt, damit sie wieder gewählt werde. dies sorgt natürlich dafür, das unpopuläre entscheidungen nicht getroffen werden, da man ja sonst nicht wiedergewählt werden würde (siehe bundesregierung und reformen von z.b. gesundheits- und rentenwesen, bürokratie-abbau, undundund).
dies und die völlige entfernung eines teils der politiker von den menschen, die sie gewählt haben und deren interessen sie vertreten sollen sorgt für eine ziemlich heftige politik-verdrossenheit (auch bei mir, allerdings mache ich bei wahlen meine stimme ungültig, was aber leider auch nix bringt... aber egal, verschenken werde ich sie nicht). ich finds gut, das du schülersprecher bist und dich engagierst und mit sicherheit gibt es auch 'gute' politiker aber das ist derzeit deutschlands größtes problem (wenn man mal von der umsetzung von, zum großeil schwachsinniger, richtlinien aus brüssel absieht). es passiert hier einfach nix, sondern es wird nur gelabert was leute gerne hören wollen und wo es jeder sieht (siehe killerspiele, siehe airbus, siehe gesundheitsreform und stoibers verhalten dabei, siehe klimaschutz-debatte, usw)...
wenn man jetzt noch einem durchschnittlichen menschen ehrgeiz und machtgeilheit zugesteht (dürfte jeder von uns haben) dann hat man einen mix, der so nicht passt...
achja: so lange politiker nicht für eigene verfehlungen (wie z.b. steuergelder zum fenster rauszuwerfen) belangt werden können und superwahljahre eingeführt werden, wird sich auch da nicht viel ändern...


----------



## cab2006 (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 07.03.2007 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des problem sind nicht die polizisten. des problem ist, dass du des zeug im internet kaufen kannst mit downloadverfahren. außerdem gibts genug verkäuferinnen in diversen fachmärkten die zu doof sind nachm alter nachzufragen wenn zweifel aufkommen. und wenn man dann halt spiele in nem laden wie ner videothek kaufen muss, was solls. da kommen dann wenigstens wirklich keine kinder hin.

noch ne idee: lasst uns automaten aufstellen wo man spiele kaufen kann. und da kann man dann nur mit geldkarte oder so, wo nen alters vermerkt drauf ist, die spiele kaufen


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				cab2006 am 07.03.2007 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> des problem sind nicht die polizisten. des problem ist, dass du des zeug im internet kaufen kannst mit downloadverfahren.


dann macht man das halt so, dass dies nur mit kreditkarte möglich ist. voilà, alterskontrolle inklusive. das ist ja auch fast überall so, nur in deutschland nicht.


> außerdem gibts genug verkäuferinnen in diversen fachmärkten die zu doof sind nachm alter nachzufragen wenn zweifel aufkommen. und wenn man dann halt spiele in nem laden wie ner videothek kaufen muss, was solls. da kommen dann wenigstens wirklich keine kinder hin.


das meine ich mit durchsetzen. das sollte man halt vielleicht in den läden machen.


> noch ne idee: lasst uns automaten aufstellen wo man spiele kaufen kann. und da kann man dann nur mit geldkarte oder so, wo nen alters vermerkt drauf ist, die spiele kaufen


der handel würde sich sträuben. aber funktionieren könnte das durchaus.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein identisches Strafmaß impliziert dass die Vergehen die gleiche Schwere aufweisen.



Ja und?

Gut möglich, dass Beckstein die schwere beider Vergehen in etwa gleich beurteilt. Den Gedanken finde ich grundsätzlich gerechtertigt, auch wenn ich ihn nicht teile. Jedenfalls beinhaltet diese Forderung keine Beleidigung.




> Übrigens, genau der Punkt den (iirc) du als unwichtig abgetan hast (dass Computerspiele angeblich den Rechtsraum anderer berühren und einschränken würden)



habe ich


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> cab2006 am 07.03.2007 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube 10.000 Euro Strafe und im Wiederholungsfall Lizenzentzug würden beim Thema Alterskontrolle in Geschäften Wunder bewirken. Selbst ohne mehr Kontrollen  
Müsste man nur noch was gegen wohlmeinende Omis unternehmen.


----------



## moskitoo (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 07.03.2007 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr muss man zu den Thema nicht sagen.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meine rede.


----------



## BitByter (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du findest es  gerechtfertigt, das du als computerspieler zusammen mit leuten auf eine stufe gestellt wirst, die sich daran ergötzen, wie KINDER, nur damit wir es klar verstehen, wir reden hier von KINDERN, die sich also daran ergötzen, wie kinder sexuell missbraucht werden? du siehst da keine beleidigung in der aussage, dass das strafmaß das gleiche sein soll... sorry, aber dir ist nicht mehr zu helfen. ich persönlich finde das ziemlich krass und auch beleidigend, so sehr ich es versuche, ich kann deine meinung in keinster weise nachvollziehen!


----------



## jason666 (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor div. kommentare schrieb:
			
		

> (sinnfreies geschwafel)



OMG

das schlimme ist ja noch, in der zukunft werden wir alle dein gehalt zahlen... du willst doch "leerer"(lehrer) werden, oder?

naja, die kommen in meinen augen direkt nach unseren politikern... gefolgt von psychologen! das inkompetenteste pack überhaupt!!!

in meinen augen bist du einfach ein naives kind, welches nicht in der lage ist, auch mal hinter die fassade zu blicken! denken ist nicht verboten!
man sollte heutzutage ALLES in frage stellen, wirklich ALLES!

so, mein kleiner "ja-sager", geh mal schön weiter studieren (schade um den studienplatz). meine kinder werde ich vor leuten wie dir warnen!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und?
> 
> Gut möglich, dass Beckstein die schwere beider Vergehen in etwa gleich beurteilt. Den Gedanken finde ich grundsätzlich gerechtertigt, auch wenn ich ihn nicht teile. Jedenfalls beinhaltet diese Forderung keine Beleidigung.


Und was sagt uns das über die Motivation und Gedankengänge dieses Politikers aus, wenn er das Herstellen/Spielen eines _Computerspiels_ (lies: etwas virtuelles was nicht real ist) und den leider sehr realen schweren Missbrauch von Kindern/das Unterstützen von selbigem als gleich schlimm ansieht?

Fehlt da nicht irgendwo die hier oft so laut geforderte Fähigkeit zur Differenzierung? Welcher normaldenkende Mensch stellt solche Vergleiche an (die zwangsläufig stattgefunden haben, ansonsten wäre ja kein Vergleichsmaßstab vorhanden)?

Was würde es über mich aussagen, wenn ich mich vor die Staatskanzlei in München stelle und durch ein Megafon brülle "Lügen in der Politik sollte wie Hochverrat bestraft werden, damit es auch mal spürbare Strafen gibt". Will ich damit wirkklich bloß in die 20h Nachrichten kommen, oder verleihe ich damit einer sehr persönlichen Anschauung/Agenda Ausdruck?



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich


Da bin ich mir halt nicht mehr so sicher, daher ja auch das "iirc". Auf jeden Fall hat das weiter vorne irgendwer als "tut doch hier jetzt gar nichts zur Sache" oder so ähnlich weggewischt.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BitByter am 07.03.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> du findest es  gerechtfertigt, das...



muss man hier alles 10 mal schreiben? ...Ja ich finde das grundsätzlich gerechtfertigt. Die einen ergötzen sich an nackten Kindern, die anderen ergötzen sich an brutalen Mordtaten, Verstümmelungen und Quälereien... Der Gedanke die Bestrafungswürdigkeit etwa gleich zu sehen ist so eigentlich nachvollziehbar und ich verstehe dass einige Menschen das so oder so ähnlich sehen.

((Ich sehe es nicht so))

kannst du Beckstein erklären wieso das Ergötzen an Mord und Verstümmelung soo viel besser ist als das Ergötzen an nackten Kindern?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so einen Sch... wie Politikerpack kannst du dir schenken, einfach mal sachlich werden, bitte!



Viel Sachliches habe ich aber hier von dir auch noch nicht gelesen.  

Vorher noch schnell zur Sache:

Die Maßnahme war rechtlich unsinnig, aber unter der Maßgabe einen Effekt zu erzielen durchaus wirksam. Der Effekt ist, öffentlich Aufmerksamkeit und Beachtung zu erlangen. Die Gründe dafür seien mal dahingestellt und für die hiesige Diskussion ebenso irrelevant wie die hier geäußerten Mutmaßungen über die privaten Verhältnisse des Klageführers.


Jetzt aber Tacheles:



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Naa, wieder am Stänkern?*

Ich habe ja immer noch gehofft, daß du auf Ra-Tiel´s damalige sachliche Diskussion zum Thema Killerspielverbot etwas intensiver eingehst und mal versuchst von deinen so schrecklich „argumentativen“ Allgemeinplätzen wegzukommen, was aber ein Trugschluß war. 
Bonkic hat es wenigstens versucht. 
Dadurch ist mir erinnerlich, daß du der Becksteinschen Begründung zu PC-Spiel-Verbot gar nicht sooo abgeneigt gegenüberstandest, wie du hier Glauben machen willst. 
Link gefällig? Lies aber den ganzen Thread, sonst überliest du evtl. einen deiner vielzähligen Beiträge:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=5479177&page=1 


zu deinen heutigen Auslassungen:


			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, ja, weiß auch nicht warum ich mir das antue, es liegt wohl daran das mich in der Regel stört das z.B. größtenteils genauso dumm argumentiert wird wie es die Politiker tun.



Du störst dich also an dir selbst, da deine "Argumentation", obwohl oder gerade weil nicht vorhanden, der diverser Politiker entspricht.



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Und irgendwie hoffe ich das ich zumindest einen mal bekehren kann.
> Ich bin halt noch jung und idealistisch.



Du bist ein Allgemeinplatzhalter und deine "Ideale" waren kaum jemals erkennbar, außer der unerklärlichen Einstellung generell ANTI-, was auch immer.
Deshalb halte ich auch an meiner Auffassung aus oben verlinktem Thread fest, in dem ich die Vermutung äußerte, daß du ein Troll bist.   

Und Menschen mit dieser Einstellung ärgern mich. Damit hättest du, wärest du so ein Subjekt, bereits ein Ziel erreicht. 
Allerdings werde ich dich in Zukunft nicht mehr füttern.  

Nix weiter.

_eXEdit: Genau wie die Oberweite einer Frau, ist das richtige Setzen von Links ein elementarer Skill!_


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was sagt uns das über die Motivation und Gedankengänge dieses Politikers aus, wenn er das Herstellen/Spielen eines _Computerspiels_ (lies: etwas virtuelles was nicht real ist) und den leider sehr realen schweren Missbrauch von Kindern/das Unterstützen von selbigem als gleich schlimm ansieht?



Profilierung im politischen Meinungskampf/ Teilnahme am politischen Meinungsbildungsprozess



> Was würde es über mich aussagen, wenn ich mich vor die Staatskanzlei in München stelle und durch ein Megafon brülle "Lügen in der Politik sollte wie Hochverrat bestraft werden, damit es auch mal spürbare Strafen gibt". Will ich damit wirkklich bloß in die 20h Nachrichten kommen, oder verleihe ich damit einer sehr persönlichen Anschauung/Agenda Ausdruck?



Deine Intention wäre es einfach nur zu stören. Du willst nicht am Meinungsbildungsprozess teilnehmen sondern ihn zerstören. Deine Meinungsäußerung wäre (genau wie die von Beckstein) gerechtfertigt, moralisch gesehen wäre seine Äußerung aber als besser zu bewerten als deine.


----------



## skamander (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einen ergötzen sich an nackten Kindern, die anderen ergötzen sich an brutalen Mordtaten, Verstümmelungen und Quälereien...


Dir ist aber hoffentlich schon klar, daß das eine sehr real ist und zu REALEN Schäden an NATÜRLICH LEBENDEN Personen führt, das andere nur irgend-
welche KÜNSTLICHEN Pixelhaufen.

Der Vergleich des Herrn Beckstein an sich ist einfach lächerlich und entbehrt
jeglicher Grundlage. Und er sagt das ja nicht aus Dumdideldei, weil er gera-
de Zeit und nix besseres vor hat, soweit mir bekannt ist, haben Politiker einen
gut gefüllten Terminplan. 
Dahinter steckt einfach eiskaltes Kalkül und Stimmungs-/ Meinungsmache,
was ich angesichts der Tragik des ursprünglichen Sachverhaltes einfach nur
eklig finde.

Und ja, ich fühle mich durch ihn und seine Aussage durchaus angegriffen.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				jason666 am 07.03.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> so, mein kleiner "ja-sager", geh mal schön weiter studieren (schade um den studienplatz). meine kinder werde ich vor leuten wie dir warnen!


deine kinder tun mir jetzt schon leid, solche eltern wie dich gibt es leider viele. eltern, die meinen, alles besser zu wissen als die lehrer ihrer kinder. tja... traurig. solche eltern sind es, die den lehrern das leben schwer machen.
besserwisser par excellence. so jemand sollte besser gar nie kinder haben.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du Beckstein erklären wieso das Ergötzen an Mord und Verstümmelung soo viel besser ist als das Ergötzen an nackten Kindern?


so schwer ist das nicht, ob er es begreift ist eine andere frage.
solange niemand zu schaden kommt, macht es doch nichts.
bei kinderporn schadet man den betroffenen kindern, was bei reinen fantasien nicht der fall ist.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

_eXEdit: Genau wie die Oberweite einer Frau, ist das richtige Setzen von Links ein elementarer Skill!_ [/quote]

THX.
Noch besser wäre eine einfachere Implementierung.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				skamander am 07.03.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 07.03.2007 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon klar, aber wie würdest du computergenerierte Kinderpornographie beurteilen? Also "Kinder-Pixelhaufen" die nackt dargestellt werden? Fändest du das bestrafungswürdig? Immerhin werden da ja auch keine realen Personen geschädigt.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] kannst du Beckstein erklären wieso das Ergötzen an Mord und Verstümmelung soo viel besser ist als das Ergötzen an nackten Kindern?


Ganz einfach. Weil bei der Herstellung bzw dem Konsum von Computerspielen außer ein paar Tastaturen, Mäusen, und vllt. DVD-Rohlingen sehr wahrscheinlich nichts und niemand zu Schaden kommt, im Gegensatz zu KPs wo die Seelen und Körper wehrloser Kinder zugrunde gerichtet werden. Deswegen. 

In meinen Augen fehlt jedem der diese Pseudo-Gleichsetzung über das Strafmaß für gerechtfertig oder akzeptabel hält der Blick dafür was real und was fiktiv ist. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist nicht mehr gegeben. Computerspiele sind keine Snuff-Videos! 

Ja, ich hab fast gekotzt in der Strogg Medical Facility. Aber es sind niemandem tatsächlich die Beine abgesägt und eine Fernsteuerung in den Kopf und andere Implantate sonstwohin gejagt worden. Ja, ich hab ungläubig den Meatgrinder in Prey angestarrt und gedacht "das kann doch jetzt nicht wahr sein". Aber es ist eben niemand tatsächlich durch den Fleischwolf gedreht und zu Pastete verarbeitet worden.

Kannst du das gleiche über KPs sagen? Kannst du da auch sagen "es ist ja niemand tatsächlich geschädigt worden"? Ich glaube doch eher weniger.

Was ist mit Büchern? Bloß weil ich da kein Blut direkt sehe sind die weniger brutal oder menschenverachtend? Was ist mit dem Cthulhu Mythos von H. P. Lovecraft? Oder ein paar Büchern von Cleave Barker? Sogar Shakespear ist nicht harmlos (siehe MacBeth). Da werden auch Leute auf brutalste Weise abegemetzelt, aber da ist es plötzlich "Kunst" und "Literatur"?


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach. Weil bei der Herstellung bzw dem Konsum von Computerspielen außer ein paar Tastaturen, Mäusen, und vllt. DVD-Rohlingen sehr wahrscheinlich nichts und niemand zu Schaden kommt, im Gegensatz zu KPs wo die Seelen und Körper wehrloser Kinder zugrunde gerichtet werden. Deswegen.



Ich nehme an du hast es bereits gelesen, aber auch an dich die Frage: Was ist mit computergenerierten KPs? Findest du das sollte bestraft werden?

Wie auch immer ich finde die Argumentation kann nicht so einfach sein wie du sie hier aufführst. Leider habe ich auch keine bessere.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar, aber wie würdest du computergenerierte Kinderpornographie beurteilen? Also "Kinder-Pixelhaufen" die nackt dargestellt werden? Fändest du das bestrafungswürdig? Immerhin werden da ja auch keine realen Personen geschädigt.


ich find's nicht bestrafungswürdig. solange sich pädophile damit abreagieren können und nicht auf richtige kinder oder echte pornographie ausweichen, istd as doch prima. und schaden tut's keinem.
in japan ist das eh gang und gäbe.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 07.03.2007 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Deutchland fällt das aber auch unter Kinderpornographie und diese Einstufung findet wohl noch sehr viel mehr Unterstützung (auch vieler Killerspielverbotsgegner) als das Verbot von Killerspielen.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutchland fällt das aber auch unter Kinderpornographie und diese Einstufung findet wohl noch sehr viel mehr Unterstützung (auch vieler Killerspielverbotsgegner) als das Verbot von Killerspielen.


Passend zur Thematik, in den Niederlande ermittelt z.Z.die Staatsanwaltschaft wegen virtueller Kinderpornographie in Second Life. N24.de


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.03.2007 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist allerdings mal ein interessanter Denkansatz. Da kann ich mich jetzt selber an der Nase ziehen und sagen, Pixelhaufen-Enterainment A ist okay, aber B ist nicht in Ordnung ... wo ist die Grenze?


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 07.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist allerdings mal ein interessanter Denkansatz. Da kann ich mich jetzt selber an der Nase ziehen und sagen, Pixelhaufen-Enterainment A ist okay, aber B ist nicht in Ordnung ... wo ist die Grenze?


und ich bleibe dabei, ich sehe nichts böses an pixelhaufen-entertainment B.
auch wenn ich es nicht konsumiere.
der versuch, fantasien vollends unterdrücken, geht so oder so in die hose und schafft nur probleme, löst keine.
gezeichnete inhalte sind sicherlich im grenzbereich anzusiedeln, da so etwas in sehr vielen ländern nicht verboten ist, in anderen wiederum schon.
ich finde, dass es nicht dazugehört, denn zur entstehung von solchen zeichungen müssen keine kinder genötigt werden.

im falle von zeichnungen ist der reine besitz in deutschland übrigens auch nicht strafbar, lediglich die herstellung oder verbreitung.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 07.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist allerdings mal ein interessanter Denkansatz. Da kann ich mich jetzt selber an der Nase ziehen und sagen, Pixelhaufen-Enterainment A ist okay, aber B ist nicht in Ordnung ... wo ist die Grenze?


Man sollte allerdings auch nicht die Beweggründe und Motivationen vergessen.

KP ist ja etwas da sagt jeder "normale" Mensch "igitt!", und das auch mit Recht. Selbst wenn die visuelle Darstellung virtuell durch eine 3d-Engine erzeugt würde, muss die Idee dahinter doch immer noch von irgendwas inspiriert sein. Und was wäre das wohl im Fall "virtueller KP"? Genau, echte KP.

Bei einem "Killerspiel" (so wies wohl auch Crysis, Shadow Ops, Unreal 2, usw sein werden) ist die Inspiration aber wo zu suchen? Romane, nicht verwendetes Drehbuchmaterial, Nachrichtensendungen,... usw. Also Sachen die allgemein von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert werden.

Warum sollte es einen Unterschied machen ob die Szene in der ein irakischer Vater die Leiche seines 5 jährigen Sohnes aus den Trümmern seines Hauses zieht nachdem ne US Rakete "ihr Ziel verfehlt" hat auf der ARD läuft oder auf meinem Monitor?


----------



## BitByter (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boneshakerbaby am 07.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich kann deine letzten posts nur unterstützen, so seh ich das auch. 
natürlich ist es diffiziel... virtuelle kp ander bewerten als egoshooter? ich denke das die verhältnismäßigkeiten andere sind. shooter bzw. spiele sind nun mal unterhaltung im sinne von 'geschicklichkeits-spielen' (weiss nicht wie ich es sonst ausdrücken soll). es geht dabei nicht um die auslebung von trieben oder die darstellung von solchen. in den meisten fällen ist das töten der gegner auch in einer halbwegs logischen und vernünftigen geschichte erklärt, was einen 'berechtigt' diese zu töten (sie hl2, farcry, fear, prey, usw).
bei kp (auch virtueller) geht es nicht um ein spiel, es ist triebbefriediung übelster sorte... natürlich immer noch besser als in real, aber fragwürdig ist es trotzdem. es ist eben kein 'geschicklichkeits-spiel'... die absichten sind einfach gänzlich andere. ob man das nun anders werten sollte... schwer zu sagen..


----------



## Boesor (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				jason666 am 07.03.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor div. kommentare schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmm, ich stelle doch was in Frage, z.B. die Sinnhaftigkeit der Anzeige.
Oder ist das etwas was man nicht in Frage stellen darf?
Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl das z.B. du hier sehr viel pauschaler und damit weniger "nachdenkend" vorgehst als ich.
Mein lieber Freund, einfach ALLEs in Frage zu stellen ohne nachzudenken wirkt zwar toll rebellisch, ist aber auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß.

Gruß an den Nachwuchs.


----------



## Boesor (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 07.03.2007 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Link gefällig? Lies aber den ganzen Thread, sonst überliest du evtl. einen deiner vielzähligen Beiträge:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=5479177&page=1


22 Seiten sind mir zuviel, gib mal was konkretes an.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BitByter am 07.03.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann deine letzten posts nur unterstützen, so seh ich das auch.
> natürlich ist es diffiziel... virtuelle kp ander bewerten als egoshooter? ich denke das die verhältnismäßigkeiten andere sind. shooter bzw. spiele sind nun mal unterhaltung im sinne von 'geschicklichkeits-spielen' (weiss nicht wie ich es sonst ausdrücken soll). es geht dabei nicht um die auslebung von trieben oder die darstellung von solchen. in den meisten fällen ist das töten der gegner auch in einer halbwegs logischen und vernünftigen geschichte erklärt, was einen 'berechtigt' diese zu töten (sie hl2, farcry, fear, prey, usw).
> bei kp (auch virtueller) geht es nicht um ein spiel, es ist triebbefriediung übelster sorte... natürlich immer noch besser als in real, aber fragwürdig ist es trotzdem. es ist eben kein 'geschicklichkeits-spiel'... die absichten sind einfach gänzlich andere. ob man das nun anders werten sollte... schwer zu sagen..


Auch wenn ich HanFred prinzipiell Recht gebe dass es besser ist dass sich solche ******* vor einer virtuellen Simulation einen rubbeln als sich echte KP zu besorgen (oder noch schlimmeres  ), stellt sich die Frage der Gewöhnung, welche ich hier leider als größtes Problem sehe.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass Menschen die solche "Unterhaltung" bevorzugen ein mehr als ernsthaftes Problem haben und dringender Behandlung bedürfen (wie diese jetzt auch immer aussehen mag sei mal dahin gestellt). Von daher vermute ich dass die Hemmschwelle von der "virtuellen" zur "realen" Stimulation zu gehen nicht so groß ist wie bei einem "Killerspiel".

Jeder der bei der Bundeswehr war (in einer Einheit wo die Ausbildung diesen Namen auch verdient hat  ), weiß wie ungemütlich es wird wenn vor einem ein MG anfängt loszubellen und man nicht weiß woher der "simulierte" Beschuß kommt. Auch sind die Folgen von Krieg jeden Tag aufs Neue in den Nachrichten zu "bestaunen" (Bush sei dank  ). Ebenfalls sollte eine Google Bildersuche nach dem Begriff "Kriegsopfer" einem ganz schnell jegliche Gelüste mal nen Shooter in Echt nachspielen zu wollen abgewöhnen.

Aber diese allgegenwärtige Konfrontation mit den Folgen fehlt bei KP. Es sind nur immer wieder Einzelfälle und Einzelerfolge der Fahnder welche mal zwei Tage lang durch die Medienlandschaft huschen, und dann ist es auch schon wieder vergessen.

Daher finde ich die Idee von "virtuellem" Ersatz in der Hinsicht riskant. Wie gesagt, immer noch besser als "das Echte", aber leider auch die große Gefahr dass es eben genau zu dem verleitet von dem es eigentlich abwehren soll.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 07.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist allerdings mal ein interessanter Denkansatz. Da kann ich mich jetzt selber an der Nase ziehen und sagen, Pixelhaufen-Enterainment A ist okay, aber B ist nicht in Ordnung ... wo ist die Grenze?



Man könnte sich ja sogar noch krassere Grenzfälle ausdenken in denen keiner geschädigt wird, die die meisten aber trotzdem verbieten würden.

Beispiel: ich fotografiere ganz legal ein nacktes Kind am Strand und fotomontiere es mit Photoshop mitten in eine Hardcore-Szene so dass es wirkt als wäre das Kind mitten dabei. Keiner wurde geschädigt, das ganze ist trotzdem Kinderpornographie.

Na ja das zeigt jedenfalls, dass unser Rechtsempfinden oft einfach nur durch Gefühle gesteuert ist und sich nicht immer konsequent logisch herleiten lässt.



			
				BitByter am 07.03.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ... natürlich immer noch besser als in real, aber fragwürdig ist es trotzdem. es ist eben kein 'geschicklichkeits-spiel'... die absichten sind einfach gänzlich andere. ob man das nun anders werten sollte... schwer zu sagen..



siehe oben. Du selbst kannst dein Rechtsempfinden nicht wirklich logisch erklären (ich meins übrigens auch nicht) weil es oft auf Gefühlen basiert. Bei Beckstein und Co ist das prinzipiell das Gleiche. Die Argumentation dahinter ist nicht grundlegend falsch, das zeigt die Tatsache dass sie ähnlich auch in anderen Bereichen angewendet wird (auch von dir selbst). Deshalb meinte ich, dass ich den Gedankengang grundlegend verstehen kann.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich HanFred prinzipiell Recht gebe dass es besser ist dass sich solche ******* vor einer virtuellen Simulation einen rubbeln als sich echte KP zu besorgen (oder noch schlimmeres  ), stellt sich die Frage der Gewöhnung, welche ich hier leider als größtes Problem sehe.
> 
> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass Menschen die solche "Unterhaltung" bevorzugen ein mehr als ernsthaftes Problem haben und dringender Behandlung bedürfen (wie diese jetzt auch immer aussehen mag sei mal dahin gestellt). Von daher vermute ich dass die Hemmschwelle von der "virtuellen" zur "realen" Stimulation zu gehen nicht so groß ist wie bei einem "Killerspiel".



Ach, das ist ja mal interessant. Bei Pornographie hältst du es grundlegend für möglich, dass der Konsum das Verhalten im realen Leben beeinflusst, bei Gewaltspielen schließt du es allerdings aus.   

Dieser Post von dir hörst sich schon fast an wie von Beckstein verfasst, nur für ein anderes Verbotsgebiet.

Spätestens jetzt halt ich deine Vorwürfe von wegen "eiskalten Kalkül", Machtsucht etc. gegen Beckstein in dieser Sache für absolut unglaubwürdig. Ist es so schwer zu akzeptieren, dass er die Sache vielleicht einfach nur anders sieht als du (die Grenzen anders setzt)?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, das ist ja mal interessant. Bei Pornographie hältst du es grundlegend für möglich, dass der Konsum das Verhalten im realen Leben beeinflusst, bei Gewaltspielen schließt du es allerdings aus.
> 
> Dieser Post von dir hörst sich schon fast an wie von Beckstein verfasst, nur für ein anderes Verbotsgebiet.
> 
> Spätestens jetzt halt ich deine Vorwürfe von wegen "eiskalten Kalkül", Machtsucht etc. gegen Beckstein in dieser Sache für absolut unglaubwürdig. Ist es so schwer zu akzeptieren, dass er die Sache vielleicht einfach nur anders sieht als du (die Grenzen anders setzt)?


Und deinem Post entnehme ich, dass du pauschal jedem Spieler ein "ernsthaftes Problem" unterstellst und eine starke Bedürftigkeit nach professioneller Hilfe. Ansonsten wärst du wohl auf diese Punkte eingegangen und hättest sie nicht ignoriert. Da du diese Punkte jedoch ignoriert hast, ergeben sich also 2 Möglichkeiten:
* fehlende Differenzierung deinerseits
oder
* du bist der Ansicht dass alle Konsumenten von KP völlig normal sind.

Was ist wohl wahrscheinlicher?

Wenn du nochmal _genau_ (!) nachliest, wirst du feststellen dass ich mich auf den Personenkreis bezogen haben der KP bereits konsumiert oder erzeugt bzw dahingehende "Triebe" hat. Falls du mal ein bisschen mehr darüber lesen willst. Vielleicht ja auch mal über die Folgen bei den Opfern? Oder über die Zahlen?

Dein Post liest sich fast wie von Panorama verfasst nur in einem anderen Medium. 

Außerdem, KP ist bereits verboten - und das mit gutem Grund. Nochmal, wer wird bei KP geschädigt und wer bei Computerspielen? Nenn mit *einen* Fall in dem direkt durch Spielen einer zu Schaden gekommen ist, und damit mein ich nicht irgendwelche chinesischen WoW-Suchtis die sich durch Dauerzocken und den damit verbundenen Nahrungsentzug selber unter die Erde bringen.

Desweiteren wirst du feststellen (Duden hilft eventuell), dass ich die _Möglichkeit_ zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, und nicht eine angeblich wissenschaftlich fundierte und in Stein gemeißelte Tatsache in den Raum geworfen hab wie es ein gewisser Herr B. aus M. macht.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und deinem Post entnehme ich, dass du pauschal jedem Spieler ein "ernsthaftes Problem" unterstellst und eine starke Bedürftigkeit nach professioneller Hilfe.


und du tust dasselbe mit pädophilen, obwohl die meisten sich im griff haben.
du implizierst auch, es sei eine krankheit. ist es nicht. es ist eine neigung, so alt wie die anderen sexuellen neigungen. so alt wie hetero- und homosexualität.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] du implizierst auch, es sei eine krankheit. ist es nicht. [...]


So? 

Quelle


			
				Quelle schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Im ICD-10* wird Pädophilie unter dem Code F65.4 (Störung der Sexualpräferenz) geführt; im DSM-IV** unter 302.2 (Paraphilie).
> [...]
> Im ICD 10 ist die Diagnose Pädophilie (unter den Code: F 65.4), d. h. unter dem Kapitel (F 60 - F69) Persönlichkeits und Verhaltensstörungen, als Störungen der Sexualpräferenz verortet. Die dort eingestellten Diagnosen gelten als "meist anhaltende, den "Ausdruck des charakteristischen, individuellen Lebensstils, des Verhältnisses zur eigenen Person und zu anderen Menschen" ausdrückende Persönlichkeit und Verhalten. "Diese Störungen verkörpern gegenüber der Mehrheit der betreffenden Bevölkerung deutliche Abweichungen im Wahrnehmen, Denken, Fühlen und in den Beziehungen zu anderen. Solche Verhaltensmuster sind meistens stabil und beziehen sich auf vielfältige Bereiche des Verhaltens und der psychologischen Funktionen. Häufig gehen sie mit einem unterschiedlichen Ausmaß persönlichen Leidens und gestörter sozialer Funktionsfähigkeit einher." (ICD 10, 2002)
> ...


Aha. Keine Krankheit also. Dann sollten sich aber einige Psychotherapeuten schnellstens deiner Weisheit beugen.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und deinem Post entnehme ich, ...



 

Manchmal wäre es wohl besser wenn ich gleich eine passende Interpretation unter meine Posts mitliefern würde.

entnehme meinem Post bitte Folgendes:

Ich betrachte die Argumente Becksteins und ich betrachte deinen vorangegangenen Post und komme zu dem Schluss: Hey die beiden könnten Freunde werden.   

Du hast eine etwas komische Art an dir in Dinge über die ich nichts sage etwas hineinzuinterpretieren. Da Schweigen gemeinhin weder als Zustimmung noch als Ablehnung gedeutet wird kann man deine Art zu diskutieren nich wirklich als ernsthaft bezeichnen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] kann man deine Art zu diskutieren nich wirklich als ernsthaft bezeichnen.


Das kann ich gern an dich zurückgeben. _Argumentum ad hominem_ scheinst du ja ebenso wie viele andere Sternträger einer tatsächlichen Erwiderung der Punkte vorzuziehen. Ist das irgendwie Aufnahmebedingung bei euch?


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.03.2007 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nun, ob das auch wirklich so ist, ist eine andere frage. die psychologie wird nie eine exakte wissenschaft sein. einiges davon hat bestand, anderes nicht.

immerhin ist im rest des artikels von einer neigung und auch von sexueller orientierung die rede.

und die untertitel "kontroversen" sowie "veranlagung oder prägung" sind auch sehr interessant.

ich bin zwar nicht pädophil und bin sicher auch nicht dafür, dass diese ihre neigung ausleben dürfen, aber dass es eine störung oder krankheit ist, ist keinesfalls in stein gemeisselt.

_Ungeklärt ist bis heute auch die Frage, ob eine pädophile Ausrichtung angeboren ist oder im Laufe der Adoleszenz erworben wird_


einige nehmen an, dass es eine störung ist und andere sind wieder anderer ansicht. ich bin anderer ansicht.


----------



## TBrain (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 07.03.2007 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du auch auf Deutsch sagen was du von mir willst?


----------



## Dars_Krass (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MaveG am 07.03.2007 07:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dars_Krass am 07.03.2007 04:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A propos Schwachmatengeschwätz... wenn du kein Plan hast wovon ich rede, dann sag einfach garnix.
Ich hab ned von Gen-defekten geredet oder son Schwachsinn, sondern davon, dass der absolute Anteil von Bekloppen bei 82 Millionen Menschen höher is als bei 7,5 Millionen.

Der relative Anteil is gleich. Sorry, wenn ich dein Lieblingsargument gegen ein Killerspielverbot entkräftet hab, aber es is nunmal so.

Auf den Einwurf mit Spanien, Frankreich und Italien geh ich jetzt ned ein, das hab ich nämlich schon in meinem "PS" abgehandelt.


----------



## skamander (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar, aber wie würdest du computergenerierte Kinderpornographie beurteilen? Also "Kinder-Pixelhaufen" die nackt dargestellt werden? Fändest du das bestrafungswürdig? Immerhin werden da ja auch keine realen Personen geschädigt.


Versuchst Du es jetzt hintenrum auf die psychologische? - Klappt nicht! 

Politisch korrekt wäre jetzt wohl, das ich entsetzt "JA" schreie. Aber ich kann guten Gewissens sagen "Nein, finde ich nicht". Warum sollte ich das bestrafungswürdig finden, diese "Kinder-Pixelhaufen" sind ebensowenig real wie irgendeine andere Figur aus einem Computerspiel.
Mag sein, daß es Menschen gibt, die mit dieser Art der Differenzierung ein Problem haben, ich kann aber durchaus reales Leben von künstlichen Algorithmen unterscheiden.

Zum anderen würde solch ein "Spiel" aller Wahrschinlichlichkeit von keiner Firma entwickelt werden, weil dafür kein Mark vorhanden ist. Kein Markt vorhanden? Genau! Denn wer geht schon her und gibt freiwillig zu, daß er solche Neigungen hat?
Und selbst wenn es dieses Spiel gäbe, würde es auf dem Index landen und in der Versenkung verschwinden.


----------



## baktakor (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				skamander am 07.03.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 07.03.2007 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht, das ist ein sehr heikles Thema! Selbstverständlich wäre es nicht in Ordnung, wenn ein Spiel nackte Kinder-Pixelhaufen darstellt und dem Spieler zum Ausbeuter ebendieser macht. Aber der Knackpunkt warum dieses Argument nicht sticht ist, dass hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden. In allen Shootern und 'Killerspielen' ist der Spieler ein Held, der in seinem Universum eigentlich der Gute ist, der alles richtig macht und die Gegner sind böse - das trifft sogar auf die GTA-Welten zu in denen man einen Kriminellen spielt. In dem im Spiel geschaffenen Universum sind die Handlungen schlüssig und durch ihre Überzogenheit sogar als Gesellschaftskritik zu werten. Man kann zwar töten, stehlen und sich wirklich mies aufführen - aber man tötet keine Hintergründe sondern nur wiederkehrende Models, es ist außerdem nicht möglich verabscheuungswürdige Taten zu begehen wie Kindesmißbrauch oder Vergewaltigung. Der Grund ist, dass ansonsten diese Spiele den Massenmarkt nicht treffen würden, welcher schon sehr gut selbst reguliert wieviel noch zu ertragen ist.

Im Fall eines Pädophilie-Spiels wäre der 'Ich bin der Gute in meinem Universum'-Grundsatz verletzt, weil es nicht möglich ist hier einen glaubwürdigen Heldenkomplex aufzubauen - was ja nicht nur in Spielen oder Filmen so ist - es gibt auch in der Literatur keine kinderschändenden Helden.

Im Großen und Ganzen geht es im Endeffekt um Ethik - Waffengewalt ist in unserer Gesellschaft nun einmal akzeptiert - es wird uns ja von den Regierungen vorgemacht, dass Waffen Probleme lösen können. Die Waffe an sich kann also einen guten Zweck haben, daher ist es auch möglich hier ein 'Gut-Böse'-Szenario zu stricken.

Ein gutes Beispiel: Es gibt zwar ein Spiel über einen Auftragskiller (Hitman), jedoch kein kommerziell erfolgreiches Spiel über einen Massenmörder. Das liegt an der Ästhetik und der Faszination an der Genauigkeit des einen sowie an der Sinnlosigkeit und der plumpen Vorgehensweise des anderen.

Die ganze Diskussion ob man etwas Spielen kann oder nicht sollte eigentlich so geführt werden: Wenn man eine Geschichte nachspielt die so in einem Roman zu finden sein könnte, dann ist es eigentlich in Ordnung. Denn Spiele zu verbieten ist eigentlich nur eine moderne Ausprägung des Bücherverbrennens und diese Zeiten sollten wir aber wirklich hinter uns gelassen haben.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> KP ist ja etwas da sagt jeder "normale" Mensch "igitt!", und das auch mit Recht. Selbst wenn die visuelle Darstellung virtuell durch eine 3d-Engine erzeugt würde, muss die Idee dahinter doch immer noch von irgendwas inspiriert sein. Und was wäre das wohl im Fall "virtueller KP"? Genau, echte KP.
> 
> Bei einem "Killerspiel" (so wies wohl auch Crysis, Shadow Ops, Unreal 2, usw sein werden) ist die Inspiration aber wo zu suchen? Romane, nicht verwendetes Drehbuchmaterial, Nachrichtensendungen,... usw. Also Sachen die allgemein von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert werden.


Ziehmliche Haarspalterei. Auf virtuelle Kinderpornographie folgt also echte, weil es für alle normalen Menschen "igitt" ist. Auf virtuelles Killen folgt aber kein echtes, weil sich das ja auf Romane usw. stützt die gesellschaftlich akzeptiert sind  
Nach heutigem Maßstab wandern durch die gesamten deutschen Heldensagen Kinderschänder. Bei den Griechen gibt es so einiges über Knabenliebe zu lesen. Oder lüsterne Beschreibungen heranwachsender Mädchen.



> Warum sollte es einen Unterschied machen ob die Szene in der ein irakischer Vater die Leiche seines 5 jährigen Sohnes aus den Trümmern seines Hauses zieht nachdem ne US Rakete "ihr Ziel verfehlt" hat auf der ARD läuft oder auf meinem Monitor?


Weil das eine real ist und versucht wird die Situation begreiflich zu machen, vielleicht aufzurütteln (Hetzblätter mal ausgenommen). Am Monitor ist man selbst derjenige der abdrückt. Um Spaß zu haben.
Das ist genau der Grund weshalb ich Battlefield oder C&C Generals nur anspielen konnte und sie danach in der Versenkung verschwanden. Die riefen bei mir einfach zu viele Bilder aus der Realität wach, als dass ich die Pixelorgie noch hätte genießen können


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				baktakor am 07.03.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> In allen Shootern und 'Killerspielen' ist der Spieler ein Held, der in seinem Universum eigentlich der Gute ist, der alles richtig macht und die Gegner sind böse - das trifft sogar auf die GTA-Welten zu in denen man einen Kriminellen spielt.


Und das sollte einem nicht zu denken geben? Egal wie viel man betrügt, stiehlt oder tötet, man ist immer der Gute?



> es ist außerdem nicht möglich verabscheuungswürdige Taten zu begehen wie Kindesmißbrauch oder Vergewaltigung. Der Grund ist, dass ansonsten diese Spiele den Massenmarkt nicht treffen würden, welcher schon sehr gut selbst reguliert wieviel noch zu ertragen ist.


Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass Leute sowas nicht produzieren oder spielen würden. Sondern weil es sonst in eine Altersklasse gestuft werden würde, die ein sicherer Garant ist eben keinen Massenmarkt zu erreichen. Das ist nicht selbst reguliert sondern eine Selbstzensur um sich, des Profits wegen, an diverse Alterseinschränkungen anzupassen.



> Im Fall eines Pädophilie-Spiels wäre der 'Ich bin der Gute in meinem Universum'-Grundsatz verletzt, weil es nicht möglich ist hier einen glaubwürdigen Heldenkomplex aufzubauen - was ja nicht nur in Spielen oder Filmen so ist - es gibt auch in der Literatur keine kinderschändenden Helden.


Wie schon gesagt, an Literatur mangelt es nicht. Und ein Pädophiler könnte sich dasselbe über Killerspieler denken, aber nichts falsches bei seinem eigenen virtuellen Tun, wie z.B. in Second Life, sehen.
Die wenigsten Menschen sehen sich selbst als böse. 



> Im Großen und Ganzen geht es im Endeffekt um Ethik - Waffengewalt ist in unserer Gesellschaft nun einmal akzeptiert - es wird uns ja von den Regierungen vorgemacht, dass Waffen Probleme lösen können. Die Waffe an sich kann also einen guten Zweck haben, daher ist es auch möglich hier ein 'Gut-Böse'-Szenario zu stricken.


Ahso? Waffengewalt kommt zwar oft in den Medien vor, aber gesellschaftlich akzeptiert? Dann sollte ich mich vielleicht einfach mal mit den Fäusten an der Schlange im Supermarkt vorkämpfen  
Und das sich auch auf politischer Ebene Probleme nicht mit Gewalt lösen lassen kann man aktuell sehr gut verfolgen. Sie bewirkt eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## skamander (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				baktakor am 07.03.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht, das ist ein sehr heikles Thema!


Sicherlich ist es das. Der Vorposter versuchte, mich aus der Reserve zu locken und zu provozieren. Versuchen kann man es doch auch mal. 



> Selbstverständlich wäre es nicht in Ordnung, wenn ein Spiel nackte Kinder-Pixelhaufen darstellt und dem Spieler zum Ausbeuter ebendieser macht. Aber der Knackpunkt warum dieses Argument nicht sticht ist, dass hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.


ACK - reale Äpfel mit virtuellen Birnen. Daraus abzuleiten  (Du tust es zwar nicht), das ein virtueller Kinderschänder dies auch real tun würde, wie es weiter vorn steht, halte ich für an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Die Frage ist, ob jemand überhaupt etwas derartiges würde spielen wollen.
Der echte Kinderschänder sicher nicht, es ist und bleibt nunmal nur eine "Ersatzbefriedigung". Dem "normalen" Spieler wird es schlichtweg einfach nicht zusagen.



> Im Großen und Ganzen geht es im Endeffekt um Ethik - Waffengewalt ist in unserer Gesellschaft nun einmal akzeptiert - es wird uns ja von den Regierungen vorgemacht, dass Waffen Probleme lösen können. Die Waffe an sich kann also einen guten Zweck haben, daher ist es auch möglich hier ein 'Gut-Böse'-Szenario zu stricken.


NACK. Reale Waffen dienen nie einem guten Zweck. Sie verursachen immer Gewalt und Leid, sobald sie eingesetzt werden. Regierungen versuchen, ihr Handel nur schön zu reden, grundätzlich ist Gewalt wohl immer die schlechteste Lösung.
Ich gebe zu, daß das Eis, auf dem ich mich als Befürworter von "Gewaltspielen" bewege, sehr dünn wird. Allerdings wird dort auch kein realer Schaden verursacht und genau das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Solange niemand den Beweis erbringt, daß "Gewaltspiele" gesunde Menschen schädigen, hat niemand ein Recht, uns erwachsenen Spielern vorzuschreiben, was wir spielen dürfen und was nicht oder uns gar zu kriminalisieren.



> Ein gutes Beispiel: Es gibt zwar ein Spiel über einen Auftragskiller (Hitman), jedoch kein kommerziell erfolgreiches Spiel über einen Massenmörder. Das liegt an der Ästhetik und der Faszination an der Genauigkeit des einen sowie an der Sinnlosigkeit und der plumpen Vorgehensweise des anderen.


Das liegt durchaus im Auge des Betrachters. Hannibal Lecter würde ich nicht unbedingt als plump bezeichnen.



> Die ganze Diskussion ob man etwas Spielen kann oder nicht sollte eigentlich so geführt werden: Wenn man eine Geschichte nachspielt die so in einem Roman zu finden sein könnte, dann ist es eigentlich in Ordnung. Denn Spiele zu verbieten ist eigentlich nur eine moderne Ausprägung des Bücherverbrennens und diese Zeiten sollten wir aber wirklich hinter uns gelassen haben.


Hier sind wir wieder einer Meinung.


----------



## HanFred (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				baktakor am 07.03.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich wäre es nicht in Ordnung, wenn ein Spiel nackte Kinder-Pixelhaufen darstellt und dem Spieler zum Ausbeuter ebendieser macht.


behauptest du. und du machst den fehler, hier plötzlich lebendie individuen hineinzuinterpretieren und bei shootern nicht.
nein, ich halte das für unproblematisch. denn auch ich kann die grenze ziehen.

ich wünsche mir nicht spiele, wo ich kinder quälen kann, weil ich nicht auf sowas stehe, aber ich will's anderen nicht verbieten.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 07.03.2007 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 07.03.2007 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, hatte dir den falschen Link gegeben. Ist aber auch schwer deine Intentionen auseinander zu halten, da sie sich in fast jeder Diskussion ähneln und fast schon beliebig untereinander austauschbar sind. (GEZ-Neuregelung, bay. Gesetzentwurf zum Spiele-Verbot von Stoiber, Schäubles Vorstöße zum Thema Trojaner, Becksteins Vergleich Spiele = Kinder-Porno und zumSchluß hier das Runtermachen von jemandem, der sich für seine Sache einsetzt)

Explizit nachzuverfolgen hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=5479177&page=7



			
				Boesor am 14.02.2007 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=5479177&page=6

oder da:
http://www.pcgames.de/menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=5474509&page=5

*Ich muß mich aber auch bei dir entschuldigen*, denn bei genauem Lesen deiner Aussagen ist mir aufgefallen, daß mich meine Erinnerung getäuscht hat und du tatsächlich *nie* geäußert hast, mit Becksteins Meinung das PC-Spiele-Verbot durchzusetzen, konform zu gehen.

Allerdings vermittelst du mit deinen ständigen negativen Beiträgen gegenüber denjenigen, die sich dazu ablehnend äußern, durchaus den Eindruck dich auf die Seite der Populisten zu stellen.


----------



## Boesor (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 07.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber auch schwer deine Intentionen auseinander zu halten, da sie sich in fast jeder Diskussion ähneln und fast schon beliebig untereinander austauschbar sind. (GEZ-Neuregelung, bay. Gesetzentwurf zum Spiele-Verbot von Stoiber, Schäubles Vorstöße zum Thema Trojaner, Becksteins Vergleich Spiele = Kinder-Porno und zumSchluß hier das Runtermachen von jemandem, der sich für seine Sache einsetzt)



Tja, dass sind nunmal meine Meinungen, wobei ich gerne zugebe das mich Themen wie GEZ usw magisch anziehen, weil da einfach soviel Dumfug erzählt wird. Daraus würde ich allerding keine Regierungstreue machen da es sich ja nun wirklich nur um einen sehr kleinen Bereich handelt und somit kaum repräsentativ für den lieben Boesor stehen dürfte.




> Allerdings vermittelst du mit deinen ständigen negativen Beiträgen gegenüber denjenigen, die sich dazu ablehnend äußern, durchaus den Eindruck dich auf die Seite der Populisten zu stellen.



Dabei möchte ich vielmehr den Eindruck erwecken das wir Spieler uns intelligenter und differenzierter äußern sollten als die beteiligten Politiker und Medien.
Und wenn jetzt jemand schreibt das ALLE Politiker koruppt, dumm usw. wären, tja, dann geht mir nunmal die Hutschnur hoch und ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich das sich das niemals ändert.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 07.03.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 07.03.2007 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da geht's mir ähnlich.
Ich bin nicht mit der Politik oder dem Auftreten von Beckstein und Co. einverstanden und in vielen Punkten stimme ich mit der Mehrheit hier überein. Aber wenn im Forum auf ähnliche Weise, und einseitig, argumentiert wird versuche ich die Punkte der anderen Seite zu verstehen und anzusprechen.
Gegen Einseitigkeit bin ich einfach allergisch und am Stammtisch der CSU würde ich genauso gegen sie argumentieren, wie hier gegen die aufgeschäumte Meinungsmache.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 07.03.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] einige nehmen an, dass es eine störung ist und andere sind wieder anderer ansicht. ich bin anderer ansicht.


Das sprech ich dir auch gar nicht ab. Aber dennoch ist das kein grund eine so selten dummdreiste Verharmlosung von unmenschlichen Verbrechen an wehrlosen Kindern in den Raum zu stellen wie du es vorhin getan hast.

"es ist eine neigung, so alt wie die anderen sexuellen neigungen. so alt wie hetero- und homosexualität."

Andere Leute mögen die Neigung haben jedem 2. Mensch den sie treffen die Kehle aufzuschneiden, dennoch erhält das auch mit einem Vergleich mit Homosexualität nicht das gleiche Maß an Akzeptantanspruch in der Gesellschaft wie du es darstellst.

---------



			
				TBrain am 07.03.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du auch auf Deutsch sagen was du von mir willst?


Mr. Grillwurst würde wohl sagen "wikit und googelt euch euren Scheiß doch selber zusammen, muss man euch Kleinkindern den alles vorkauen!?". 

Aber ich bin ja nicht so.  Also, du unterstellst mir dass man mit mir nicht ernsthaft diskutieren könnte, jedoch weichst du meinen Punkten aus, lässt dich nicht auf sie ein, oder ignorierst sie einfach. Desweiteren unterstellst du mir Sachen (zum Beispiel dass du gesagt hast dass ich es für möglich halte dass _normale_ Pornographie einen schädlichen Einfluss ausüben könnte, während ich *die ganze Zeit* von Leuten rede _die bereits KP konsumieren bzw entsprechende Neigungen haben_, was ja wohl definitiv nicht das Gleiche ist), prangerst aber eine ähnlich gehaltene und gewählte Unterstellung meinerseits an. 

Du setzt dich also mehr mit mir als meinen tatsächlichen Argumenten/Argumentationspunkten auseinander was _argumentum ad hominem_ genannt wird. Ok, ich gebe zu es ist kein wirkliches _ad hominem_, da du meine Argumente nicht aufgrund meiner Person anzweifelst (sehr verbreitet als "du bist Laie du kennst dich da nicht aus"-Phänomen)... du ignorierst sie lieber gleich völlig.  

Dieses Unsitte Verhalten hab ich jetzt schon bei diversen Stern- und Doppelsternträgern bemerkt. Besonders bei denen welche anderen dann schlechten Diskussionsstil unterstellen. 

---------



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ziehmliche Haarspalterei. Auf virtuelle Kinderpornographie folgt also echte, weil es für alle normalen Menschen "igitt" ist. Auf virtuelles Killen folgt aber kein echtes, weil sich das ja auf Romane usw. stützt die gesellschaftlich akzeptiert sind


Vielleicht kennst du den Spruch "Normal ist was die Mehrheit macht". Wenn wir in einer Gesellschaft leben würden wo es völlig normal wäre seine 12 jährige Cousine in den ***** zu ****** auch wenn sie nicht will und das auf Video aufzunehmen und ins INet zu stellen, aber Leute die auch nur ein Bild von einer Pistole daheim haben für Jahrzehnte in den Bau wandern wäre die Situation anders.

KP hat - zum Glück - eine gesellschaftliche Ächtung erfahren da sie nur der - mMn - anormalen Triebbefriedigung einer winzigen Minderheit dient und bei den Darstellern Opfern schwere seelische und körperliche Wunden hinterlässt.

Die schrecklichen Konsequenzen und Schicksale bleiben der Öffentlichkeit allerdings verborgen - oft zum Schutz der Opfer (was ich ja befürworte). Schau dir dochmal nur Nachrichten an. Wenn wieder ein KP-Ring aufgeflogen ist sieht man was? Vielleicht ein paar Typen die sich Jacken vors Gesicht halten, vielleicht aber auch bloß nen Computermonitor der _irgendwas_ so aufgepixeltes zeigt dass das genausogut ein Marmorkuchen sein könnte.

Bei Gewalttaten/Kriegen/militärischen Konflikten sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus. Da werden verdeckte Leichen gezeigt wo du anhand der Flecken auf dem Tuch sagen kannst wo die Granatsplitter rein sind, oder wie ein irakischer/isrealischer/libanesischer/... Vater gerade seine[n] toten Sohn/Bruder/Tochter/Enkelin/... auf den Armen heulend durch die Straßen trägt. Da wird hemmungslos draufgehalten wenn ein Konvoi in einen Überfall gerät, usw... Warum? Weil sich das eben gut zeigen lässt. Diese Gewalt ist "soweit weg", da fehlt uns der unmittelbare Bezug dafür.

Wenn Gewalt in dieser Form nicht schon - leider - alltäglich wäre würde das nicht so laufen. Wir haben uns schon so daran gewöhnt, dass "die Guten" eben "die Bösen" abknallen, dass das die meisten von uns gar nicht mehr wirklich berührt. Daher ist es in nem Spiel/Film/Roman auch um Längen akzeptabler wenn der Protagonist nen "bösen Buben" erschießt/-sticht/-hängt/-schlägt/... als wenn er mit seiner kleinen Tochter rummacht.

Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz trägt einen maßgeblichen Teil dazu bei "was geht", oder was eben "nicht geht".



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach heutigem Maßstab wandern durch die gesamten deutschen Heldensagen Kinderschänder. Bei den Griechen gibt es so einiges über Knabenliebe zu lesen. Oder lüsterne Beschreibungen heranwachsender Mädchen.


Die Zeiten ändern sich eben.



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil das eine real ist und versucht wird die Situation begreiflich zu machen, vielleicht aufzurütteln (Hetzblätter mal ausgenommen). Am Monitor ist man selbst derjenige der abdrückt. Um Spaß zu haben.


Sollen die Szenen auf dem Monitor nicht aufrütteln? Der Meatgrinder in Prey ist also spurlos an dir vorbeigegangen? Oder der letzte Level von Unreal 2? Oder die Strogg Medical Facility?

Und wo hab ich gesagt dass "man selbst derjenige [ist] der abdrückt"? Das könnten genausogut die Konsequenzen des gegnerischen Handelns sein welches man beenden will.



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau der Grund weshalb ich Battlefield oder C&C Generals nur anspielen konnte und sie danach in der Versenkung verschwanden. Die riefen bei mir einfach zu viele Bilder aus der Realität wach, als dass ich die Pixelorgie noch hätte genießen können


Ist dir nicht der - mMn deutlich erkenntliche - *sarkastische* Unterton in Generals aufgefallen? Dass das nicht dazu gedient hat zu zeigen "wie toll und heldenhaft" die Army im Irak ist, sondern genau das Gegenteil darstellen sollte? Bagdad befreit in 30min mit 20 Panzern?


----------



## Boesor (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 07.03.2007 23:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist das hier so eine Mentalität herrscht in der von einem verlangt wird grundsätzlich auf alle einzuknüppeln, die PC Spiele bedrohen.
Die Mittel sind dabei egal.

Das betrifft natürlich nicht jeden hier, aber schon bemerkbar.


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 07.03.2007 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So einfach kann man sich das natürlich auch machen.
Du hast nicht geschrieben, dass nur ein Teil an Literatur gut für Spiele ist. Mal davon ab, dass in einem großen Teil der Welt immer noch geheiratet wird wenn die Pubertät kommt "igitt"!
Nur gut, dass wir das in der westlichen Welt hinter uns haben, wo mittlerweile schon 9-jährige pubertieren.



> Sollen die Szenen auf dem Monitor nicht aufrütteln? Der Meatgrinder in Prey ist also spurlos an dir vorbeigegangen? Oder der letzte Level von Unreal 2? Oder die Strogg Medical Facility?


Wie ein guter Horrorfilm ist die Gruselei schon ganz o.K.. Und ja, oft sind Witz und Gesellschaftskritik darin. Aber wachrütteln? Von was?
Das Ganze geht doch eher in Befriedigung der Triebe, welche bei Unfällen auf der Gegenfahrbahn endlose Staus entstehen lassen, als dass es einen dazu bringt mal in der Nachbarschaft aufzuräumen und ein Vorbild für andere zu sein  



> Loosa am 07.03.2007 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, nach meinem Geschmack war mir das fast schon zu real. C&C habe ich nach dem Giftgasanschlag auf den Marktplatz abgebrochen   Ähnlich 1942 oder CS. Wobei ich aber Tribes einen erstklassigen online Shooter fand. Schade, dass der sich hier kaum durchgesetzt hatte.


----------



## TBrain (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. Grillwurst würde wohl sagen "wikit und googelt euch euren Scheiß doch selber zusammen, muss man euch Kleinkindern den alles vorkauen!?".



Mir egal was andere Leute sagen würden, ich seh nicht ein nach irgendwelchen allgemein unbekannten (fremdsprachigen) Begriffen zu googeln die hier einer in den Raum wirft um sich zu profilieren. Das hättest du ganz normal in einen Satz sagen können, der jedem verständlich ist.



> Aber ich bin ja nicht so.  Also, du unterstellst mir dass man mit mir nicht ernsthaft diskutieren könnte, jedoch weichst du meinen Punkten aus, lässt dich nicht auf sie ein, oder ignorierst sie einfach.



Ich weiche hier keinen Punkten absichtlich aus. Ich ignoriere sicherlich einige Punkte, aber lediglich aus dem Grund weil ich sie für (teilweise gezielte) Ablenkungsmanöver halte. Ich antworte auf die Punkte, die ich für wichtig halte und bei denen ich denke dass sie die Diskussion weiterbringen könnten.

Wenn dir etwas ganz besonders wichtig ist, steht es dir frei nachzufragen. 



> Desweiteren unterstellst du mir Sachen (zum Beispiel dass du gesagt hast dass ich es für möglich halte dass _normale_ Pornographie einen schädlichen Einfluss ausüben könnte, während ich *die ganze Zeit* von Leuten rede _die bereits KP konsumieren bzw entsprechende Neigungen haben_, was ja wohl definitiv nicht das Gleiche ist),



Kinderpornographie ist nun mal auch eine Form von Pornographie, insofern war meine Aussage richtig. Wo ist das ultimative Argument, dass (ausgerechnet) Kinderpornographie das reale Verhalten beeinflusst, andere Pornographie oder Gewaltszenen jedoch nicht? 



> Du setzt dich also mehr mit mir als meinen tatsächlichen Argumenten/Argumentationspunkten auseinander was _argumentum ad hominem_ genannt wird. Ok, ich gebe zu es ist kein wirkliches _ad hominem_, da du meine Argumente nicht aufgrund meiner Person anzweifelst (sehr verbreitet als "du bist Laie du kennst dich da nicht aus"-Phänomen)... du ignorierst sie lieber gleich völlig.
> 
> Dieses Unsitte Verhalten hab ich jetzt schon bei diversen Stern- und Doppelsternträgern bemerkt. Besonders bei denen welche anderen dann schlechten Diskussionsstil unterstellen.



Da im Zusammenhang mit dir dieser Fall scheinbar gehäuft auftritt wäre es evtl mal an der Zeit den Spieß umzudrehen. 

Kann es sein, dass du eine ziemlich egozentrische Persönlichkeit hast? Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du alles ziemlich schnell auf dich persönlich beziehst. 

Jemand sagt etwas gegen Killerspiele - Was fällt dem ein MICH zu beleidigen??
Jemand "ignoriert" eins deiner Argumente - Wieso gehst du bewusst nicht auf MEINE, superwichtigen Argumente ein???
Jemand sagt etwas gegen deine Art der Argumentation - Ha! Mal wieder einer, der sich nur gegen MICH persönlich stellt statt gegen Argumente.

Tut mir leid aber mit dieser Unterstellung liegst du meilenweit daneben, nicht jede Aussage gegen deine Meinung begründet sich aus einer persönlichen Abneigung. Dass du es (scheinbar nun schon des öfteren) anderen unterstellst bezeugt ja schon fast, dass du dir das alles nur einbildest. So wie ich das sehe bist du ein "argumentum ad hominem - Hypochonder"


----------



## Ra-Tiel (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 08.03.2007 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir egal was andere Leute sagen würden, ich seh nicht ein nach irgendwelchen allgemein unbekannten (fremdsprachigen) Begriffen zu googeln die hier einer in den Raum wirft um sich zu profilieren. Das hättest du ganz normal in einen Satz sagen können, der jedem verständlich ist.


Das heißt bei dir darf keiner einen nicht-deutschen Begriff gebrauchen weil du zu faul beschäftigt bist diesen selber nachzuschlagen?



			
				TBrain am 08.03.2007 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiche hier keinen Punkten absichtlich aus. Ich ignoriere sicherlich einige Punkte, aber lediglich aus dem Grund weil ich sie für (teilweise gezielte) Ablenkungsmanöver halte. Ich antworte auf die Punkte, die ich für wichtig halte und bei denen ich denke dass sie die Diskussion weiterbringen könnten.
> 
> Wenn dir etwas ganz besonders wichtig ist, steht es dir frei nachzufragen.


Zu einer guten Diskussion gehört aber nunmal dazu sich mit allen Punkten des Diskussionsgegners zu befassen und sie zu widerlegen. Da cherry-picking (OMFG! ein fremdsprachiger Begriff11!!elf  ) zu betreiben ist nicht wirklich prickelnd.

Und wenn es dir "zu anstengend" sein sollte einen Punkt zu zitieren und zu sagen "der Punkte hat kein Gewicht weil a)... b)... c)..." dann solltest du dich aus "ernsthaften" Diskussionen bzw solchen die nicht nur nach deiner Linie laufen besser raushalten. Diese Hin und Her gehört bei einer richtigen "Diskussion" nunmal dazu.



			
				TBrain am 08.03.2007 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kinderpornographie ist nun mal auch eine Form von Pornographie, insofern war meine Aussage richtig. Wo ist das ultimative Argument, dass (ausgerechnet) Kinderpornographie das reale Verhalten beeinflusst, andere Pornographie oder Gewaltszenen jedoch nicht?


Waren hier nicht ein paar welche Mordiomörderchen geschrien hätten wen mir eine solche "Pauschalisierung" und "Verallgemeinerung" über die Lippen gekommen wäre? 

Und zu scheinst immer noch nicht die Kausalität (OMG, schon wieder ein Fremdwort  ) verstanden zu haben. KP wird "sinngemäß" ausschließlich von Pädophilen konsumiert. Wer sonst würde Gefallen daran finden mit anzusehen wie ein 13jähriger Junge vergewaltigt wird oder erwas ähnlich erbärmliches? Ich sage also nur dass KP die eindeutig vorhandenen Tendenzen und Triebe katalysieren (  ) kann.

Jemand der nicht sowieso schon solche Neigungen hat wird durch das Anschauen von KP nicht auf einmal zum Kinderf*cker, genauso wie einer der nen Schwulenporno ansieht plötzlich schwul wird.



			
				TBrain am 08.03.2007 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Da im Zusammenhang mit dir dieser Fall scheinbar gehäuft auftritt wäre es evtl mal an der Zeit den Spieß umzudrehen. [...]


_Genau das_ meinte ich. Danke für deine Teilnahme, aber mit dir ist keine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich. Du hast dich gerade auf das niedrigste Niveau herabgelassen welches Diskussionsstil zu bieten hat. Glückwunsch.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## HanFred (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 07.03.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sprech ich dir auch gar nicht ab. Aber dennoch ist das kein grund eine so selten dummdreiste Verharmlosung von unmenschlichen Verbrechen an wehrlosen Kindern in den Raum zu stellen wie du es vorhin getan hast.
> 
> "es ist eine neigung, so alt wie die anderen sexuellen neigungen. so alt wie hetero- und homosexualität."


dummdreiste verharmlosung, hm?
du liest nicht richtig, du interpretierst zuviel.
ich meine was ich schreibe, und natürlich könnte ich noch hinzufügen, dass man so eine neigung nicht real ausleben darf, weil dadurch sowieso unschuldige zu schaden kommen würden. aber ist das nötig? das versteht sich doch von selbst.

von akzeptanzansprüchen habe ich überhaupt nichts geschrieben. alles, was ich zu diesem speziellen thema gesagt habe, ist dass ich der ansicht bin, dass es eine neigung ist, die es schon immer gegeben hat. nichts von vergleichen, die waren alleine auf das vermutliche alter bezogen.
früher konnte so eine neigung einfacher ausgelebt werden, weil machtansprüche einfacher durchgesetzt werden konnten. ausserdem ist heute die informationsgesellschaft so weit fortgeschritten, dass sie zusätzlich ein hindernis für solche tätigkeiten darstellt. und das finde ich übrigens sehr gut.


----------



## Loosa (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 08.03.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ..._Genau das_ meinte ich. Danke für deine Teilnahme, aber mit dir ist keine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich. Du hast dich gerade auf das niedrigste Niveau herabgelassen welches Diskussionsstil zu bieten hat. Glückwunsch.


So einfach kann man sich das natürlich auch machen.

Deine Posts lesen sich eigentlich recht intelligent, aber wenn man doch mal nachhakt kommt irgendwie schnell die Bratpfanne.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				HanFred am 08.03.2007 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> dummdreiste verharmlosung, hm?
> du liest nicht richtig, du interpretierst zuviel.
> ich meine was ich schreibe, und natürlich könnte ich noch hinzufügen, dass man so eine neigung nicht real ausleben darf, weil dadurch sowieso unschuldige zu schaden kommen würden. aber ist das nötig? das versteht sich doch von selbst.


"Neigung" ist allerdings mMn ein Begriff der zu positivbehaftet bzw wertneutral ist als dass er geeignet wäre eine solche "Fantasie" treffend zu beschreiben. Ich geb ja zu dass "Tendenz" auch nicht sehr treffend war. 

Allerdings schwingt in deinem Satzbau ein "nur" gerade zu mit. 



			
				HanFred am 08.03.2007 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> von akzeptanzansprüchen habe ich überhaupt nichts geschrieben. alles, was ich zu diesem speziellen thema gesagt habe, ist dass ich der ansicht bin, dass es eine neigung ist, die es schon immer gegeben hat. nichts von vergleichen, die waren alleine auf das vermutliche alter bezogen.


Ich meinte eigentlich das "...wie Homosexualität". Das fällt auch in die Schiene "Totschlagargument" (*aus Rücksicht auf TBrain den Fachbegriff vermeid*), da Homosexualität auch behaftet ist, und jeder der sich gegen sie ausspricht gleich als Sexist oder Moralapostel verschrieen werden kann.

Es ist in der Hinsicht ähnlich wie mit den berühmten Nazi-Vergleichen.



			
				HanFred am 08.03.2007 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> früher konnte so eine neigung einfacher ausgelebt werden, weil machtansprüche einfacher durchgesetzt werden konnten. ausserdem ist heute die informationsgesellschaft so weit fortgeschritten, dass sie zusätzlich ein hindernis für solche tätigkeiten darstellt. und das finde ich übrigens sehr gut.


Dann sind wir uns also einig dass - Störung, Neigung, Krankheit, was auch immer - diese "Fantasieen" in unserer Welt keinen wirklichen Existenzanspruch mehr haben? Nur weil etwas "einfach" zu machen war, heißt das doch noch lange nicht dass es auch ethisch vertretbar sein muss, oder doch?

---------



			
				Loosa am 08.03.2007 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach kann man sich das natürlich auch machen.


Du meinst also so wie Boesor ("ist mir grad zu anstrengend") oder TBrain ("kann man deine Art zu diskutieren nich wirklich als ernsthaft bezeichnen")?

Stimmt, ist ja was völlig anderes. 



			
				Loosa am 08.03.2007 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Posts lesen sich eigentlich recht intelligent, aber wenn man doch mal nachhakt kommt irgendwie schnell die Bratpfanne.


Falsch. Ich hab nur einfach keine Lust mich immer wieder mit den gleichen (ist nunmal so) Scheinheiligen zu streiten, die sich selbst als nahezu unfehlbar sehen, andere belehren über "Sachlichkeit" und "Diskussionen", gleichzeitig aber Fehler begehen für die man aus jedem VHS Rethorikkurs rausgeschmissen werden würde.

Dass zusätzlich die ganze Zeit Ereignisse aus anderen Threads dazugezogen werden welche mit der aktuellen Diskussion *nichts* zu tun haben, erudiert meine Geduld und meine Laune nur umso schneller.

Ist eigentlich auch eh egal, ich bin jedenfalls raus hier.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich fasse es mal zusammen:

*Killen im Reallife* = böse, nur vertretbar wenn aus Notwehr

*Killen im Computerspiel* = für viele Fun, einige fühlen sich doch jedoch davon gestört bzw. sehen die Gesellschaft in Gefahr ----> Mehr Toleranz?  

*Kinderpornographie* = böse, überhaupt nicht vertretbar, auch nicht bei Neigung / Krankheit, da Unschuldige / Unmündige das Opfer darstellen

*Kinderpornographie virtuell* = nach allgemeiner Gesellschaftsauffassung ekelhaft, ABER, wenn es evtl. Leuten mit entsprechender Neigung *helfen* würde, sollte man darüber ernsthaft nachdenken...siehe weiter oben : Toleranz

Nur meine Gedanken zu dem Thema

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 07.03.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 07.03.2007 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> vinD am 06.03.2007 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sachlich und argumentativ, hm?

Die Aussagen: "Abwarten, wird schon nicht so schlimm..." oder "Das bringt doch eh nix." oder auch "Glaubst du, daß sich dadurch was ändert?" usw.usf., sind genauso wenig argumentativ, was anders wäre, wenn du dahinter ein WEIL setzen und deine persönliche Wertung abgeben würdest.
So stellen sie nur beliebige Allgemeinplätze dar, die durchaus auf andere provozierend wirken, einfach weil man deine Argumente nicht kennt und keine eigenen dagegen setzen kann.
Und damit machst du eigentlich genau das, was du bei anderen anprangerst, nämlich pauschale Aussagen ohne jeglichen Gehalt treffen und stellst dich damit unbewußt (?) auf die gleiche Stufe mit den von dir nicht pauschal verurteilten Politikern und deren pauschal verurteilenden Gegnern.

Warum mir das bei dir besonders auffällt oder mich besonders nervt, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Vielleicht, weil du ein wandelndes „Beliebigkeitslexikon der Pauschalaussagen“ darstellst oder deine Art dadurch derart provokant wirkt, daß ich jedes Mal darauf anspringe, was sich vermeiden ließe, wenn es hier eine Art Ignorierfunktion von Beiträgen und/oder Beitragschreibern geben würde oder ich nicht zu blind wäre, diese zu finden, falls es sie gibt.

Noch besser wäre natürlich, dein Diskussionsstil würde sich ändern, deine Einstellung dazu ist ja deine Sache, was die Basis der Diskussion jedoch nicht unter bessere Vorzeichen stellt, weil Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber repressiven staatlichen Maßnahmen mich genauso aufregt, da ich aus eigener Erfahrung heraus weiß und die deutsche Geschichte spezielle Beispiele aus junger und jüngster Vergangenheit birgt, was sie bewirken kann.


----------



## HanFred (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 08.03.2007 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir uns also einig dass - Störung, Neigung, Krankheit, was auch immer - diese "Fantasieen" in unserer Welt keinen wirklichen Existenzanspruch mehr haben? Nur weil etwas "einfach" zu machen war, heißt das doch noch lange nicht dass es auch ethisch vertretbar sein muss, oder doch?


dass eine fantasie keinen existenzanspruch haben darf, kann man doch so einfach nicht sagen. diese fantasien, auch wenn du und ich sie nicht nachvollziehen können, wird es immer geben. ausser es ist wirklich eine störung und kann irgendwann geheilt werden, was ich aber nicht glaube. das glauben ja nicht einmal die psychologen, die an eine störung glauben.
das reale ausleben ist hingegen etwas, was man verbieten kann und auch unbedingt muss. konsumenten von realkinderporno und menschen, die ihre fantasien tatsächlich ausleben oder ausleben wollen berufen sich oft auf die "freiwilligkeit" und da kann ich ihnen _nicht_ zustimmen, denn ein kind kann sich nicht bloss nicht wehren, es kann so einem akt auch nicht objektiv freiwillig zustimmen. selbst wenn es eine zustimmung ausspricht, würde ich eine solche zustimmung als nichtig beurteilen. ein kind ist da machtmässig einfach im nachteil und deshalb ist das nicht in ordnung, kann es auch nicht sein.
bei tieren, es gibt ja auch zoophile, sieht es eben ähnlich aus, ein tier kann sich auch nicht wehren (ok, je nach tier vielleicht schon  ) ein tier kann man allerdings nicht einmal fragen. und die machtfrage stellt sich hier eben auch. deshalb habe ich auch etwas gegen derartige pornos, selbst wenn es sogar europäische länder gibt, die sie nicht verbieten.
natürlich ist das wohl von kindern wichtiger als das von tieren, nicht dass du da wieder einie gleichstufige bewertung hineininterpretierst, aber die begründung ist eine ähnliche für mich.

sex ist einfach etwas, wo beide (alle) partner zustimmen können müssen.

und natürlich ist so etwas ethisch nicht vertretbar, weil es früher eher machbar war, das habe ich nicht behauptet. es ging  mir wie gesagt nur darum auszuzeigen, dass ich glaube, dass es eine alte neigung ist. bei den alten griechen war sie sogar salonfähig, also wird sie so selten auch nicht sein.
aber ich bin froh,d ass wir heute andere zustände haben. ich finde halt nur, dass man auch so ein thema sachlich diskutieren können muss ohne zu werten. denn man findet ganz einfach sachliche argumente gegen kinderpornographie, ohne dass man dazu wörter wie "eklig" verwenden muss.
mich stösst kinderpornographie ab, ja. dich scheinbar auch. aber das geht doch den meisten anderen ebenso, deshalb finde ich es nicht unbedingt erwähnenswert in dieser diskussion.



auf den mir angelasteten vergleich mit homosexualität gehe ich mal nicht erneut ein, das habe ich in einem anderen thread getan und mindestens ein homosexueller hat mich ganz genau verstanden. er musste auch nicht auf diesem argument herumhacken.


----------



## TBrain (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 08.03.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt bei dir darf keiner einen nicht-deutschen Begriff gebrauchen weil du zu faul beschäftigt bist diesen selber nachzuschlagen?



Nö, es mir darum dass du einen Begriff verwendest der nur den wenigsten bekannt sein dürfte (und der nichts mit dem speziellen Thema hier zutun hat). Du versuchst damit Leute zu zwingen erst umständlich anderweitig herauszufinden was es bedeutet. Lassen sie sich nicht auf dein manipulatives Spielchen ein wirfst du ihnen Faulheit vor... schlechter Stil sag ich da nur.



> Zu einer guten Diskussion gehört aber nunmal dazu sich mit allen Punkten des Diskussionsgegners zu befassen und sie zu widerlegen. Da cherry-picking (OMFG! ein fremdsprachiger Begriff11!!elf  ) zu betreiben ist nicht wirklich prickelnd.
> 
> Und wenn es dir "zu anstengend" sein sollte einen Punkt zu zitieren und zu sagen "der Punkte hat kein Gewicht weil a)... b)... c)..." dann solltest du dich aus "ernsthaften" Diskussionen bzw solchen die nicht nur nach deiner Linie laufen besser raushalten. Diese Hin und Her gehört bei einer richtigen "Diskussion" nunmal dazu.



Pfff ich brauch mir von niemanden vorschreiben zu lassen auf was ich antworte und auf was nicht. Wir sind hier nicht im Debatierclub oder im Parlament. Das ist hier immer noch ein Internet-Forum für das ich nur begrenzt Zeit aufbringen will. Zusätzlich ist das auch noch ein Thema, das mich nur nebenbei interessiert. Mir reicht es vollkommen aus mich auf deine gröbsten Fehleinschätzungen zu konzentrieren. Ich halte Diskussionen gern übersichtlich und das geht bei 10 Nebenthemen nunmal schlecht.



> Waren hier nicht ein paar welche Mordiomörderchen geschrien hätten wen mir eine solche "Pauschalisierung" und "Verallgemeinerung" über die Lippen gekommen wäre?
> 
> Und zu scheinst immer noch nicht die Kausalität (OMG, schon wieder ein Fremdwort  ) verstanden zu haben. KP wird "sinngemäß" ausschließlich von Pädophilen konsumiert. Wer sonst würde Gefallen daran finden mit anzusehen wie ein 13jähriger Junge vergewaltigt wird oder erwas ähnlich erbärmliches? Ich sage also nur dass KP die eindeutig vorhandenen Tendenzen und Triebe katalysieren (  ) kann.
> 
> Jemand der nicht sowieso schon solche Neigungen hat wird durch das Anschauen von KP nicht auf einmal zum Kinderf*cker, genauso wie einer der nen Schwulenporno ansieht plötzlich schwul wird.



erkennst du die erschreckenden Parallelen?

Kinderpornos werden (deiner Meinung nach) ausschließlich von Pädophilien geschaut
Schwulenpornos werden (nach der gleichen Logik) ausschließlich von Schwulen geschaut
Gewaltvideos werden (nach der gleichen Logik) ausschließlich von Leuten geschaut die zu Gewalt neigen

Die "Kausalität" von der du glaubst sie trifft auf Kinderpornos zu ist prinzipiell die gleiche wie Becksteins "Kausalität" in Bezug auf Gewaltfilme/ -spiele. Willst du immer noch behaupten, du könntest die Argumentation Becksteins nich nachvollziehen?



> _Genau das_ meinte ich. Danke für deine Teilnahme, aber mit dir ist keine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich. Du hast dich gerade auf das niedrigste Niveau herabgelassen welches Diskussionsstil zu bieten hat. Glückwunsch.
> 
> Gute Nacht.


  

Das hat mir schon lange keiner mehr gesagt   
Ist das deine Art auf Kritik zu reagieren? Das war ein Anstoß zur Selbstreflektion, du hast es (mal wieder) als persönlichen Angriff gesehen. Eine bessere Bestätigung konntest du nicht liefern. Glückwunsch.

Guten Morgen


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 08.03.2007 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass zusätzlich die ganze Zeit Ereignisse aus anderen Threads dazugezogen werden welche mit der aktuellen Diskussion *nichts* zu tun haben, erudiert meine Geduld und meine Laune nur umso schneller.




ey alta, erudier ` misch nisch - sonst radier` isch disch !!!


----------



## Sanitoeter (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

So... heute is wieder mal ein Erwachsener inne Schule mit ner Waffe rein... ma gucken welches Spiel er gespielt hat und was unser lieber Beckstein dazu sagt....  *ironie*

Greetz
Sani


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 08.03.2007 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es dir "zu anstengend" sein sollte einen Punkt zu zitieren und zu sagen "der Punkte hat kein Gewicht weil a)... b)... c)..." dann solltest du dich aus "ernsthaften" Diskussionen bzw solchen die nicht nur nach deiner Linie laufen besser raushalten. Diese Hin und Her gehört bei einer richtigen "Diskussion" nunmal dazu.


Die Vorwürfe muss ich mir auch immer von dir anhören. *g*
So langsam kommt es mir tatsächlich so vor, als würdest du dich immer von jedem direkt angegriffen, missverstanden und beleidigt fühlen. Mach dich mal locker, deine "eigenwillige" Argumentations- und Darlegungsweise eckt nicht nur bei mir an, sondern auch bei anderen Leuten. Aber wie hast du es so schön in deiner Signatur geschrieben: "Die sind alle doof, ich bin das arme Opfer". Gut, ich glaube dir. *g*


> _Genau das_ meinte ich. Danke für deine Teilnahme, aber mit dir ist keine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich. Du hast dich gerade auf das niedrigste Niveau herabgelassen welches Diskussionsstil zu bieten hat. Glückwunsch.


Hihi, das bekomme ich auch immer von dir zu hören, wenn ich angeblich "persönlich" geworden bin, obwohl ich nur Punkte kritisiert habe. Aber das Theater hatten wir schon hinreichend oft. *g*

Du blockst so immer alle Themen ab, wenn’s mal "gemein" wird. Dann kommst du direkt mit "mit dir ist keine sinnvolle Diskussion" möglich, "Du verstehst mich nicht", "du bist persönlich geworden"...etc...

Vielleicht bin ich jetzt wieder persönlich geworden, aber hey, das muss mal gesagt werden. *g*
Nicht böse sein! ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 08.03.2007 07:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr sachlich und argumentativ, hm?



naja, kommt halt imemr auf den Thread an, was soll man sonst auf sowas antworten?



> Die Aussagen: "Abwarten, wird schon nicht so schlimm..." oder "Das bringt doch eh nix." oder auch "Glaubst du, daß sich dadurch was ändert?" usw.usf., sind genauso wenig argumentativ, was anders wäre, wenn du dahinter ein WEIL setzen und deine persönliche Wertung abgeben würdest.
> So stellen sie nur beliebige Allgemeinplätze dar, die durchaus auf andere provozierend wirken, einfach weil man deine Argumente nicht kennt und keine eigenen dagegen setzen kann.
> Und damit machst du eigentlich genau das, was du bei anderen anprangerst, nämlich pauschale Aussagen ohne jeglichen Gehalt treffen und stellst dich damit unbewußt (?) auf die gleiche Stufe mit den von dir nicht pauschal verurteilten Politikern und deren pauschal verurteilenden Gegnern.
> 
> ...




Tja, du hast immerhin schon gut erkannt das ich mitunter provokant wirke, ein gutes Mittel um die Leute zum Nachdenken zu bringen.
Das dumme ist natürlich nur wenn die Leute zwar drüber nachdenken, mir aber die falschen Sachen unterstellen (z.B. Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber staatlichen Maßnahmen.)
Aber wenn ich dich so aufrege kannst du leider nur den Weg nehmen und alle  Threads die mich anziehen meiden.
Denn ich werde mich und meinen Stiul betsimmt nicht großartig ändern.


----------



## cab2006 (8. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Loosa am 07.03.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.03.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau .. und des ist des, was der beckstein hier macht. vllt kaufen die omis ihren kindern dann keine gewaltspiele mehr.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 08.03.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 08.03.2007 07:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts. Das wäre zumindest mal ein Anfang.



			
				Boesor am 08.03.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> .................Tja, du hast immerhin schon gut erkannt das ich mitunter provokant wirke, ein gutes Mittel um die Leute zum Nachdenken zu bringen.
> Das dumme ist natürlich nur wenn die Leute zwar drüber nachdenken, mir aber die falschen Sachen unterstellen (z.B. Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber staatlichen Maßnahmen.)
> ........................



Wenn du möchtest, daß man dich oder deine Absichten besser einschätzt, solltest du vielleicht deine Intentionen klarer herausstellen und, wie bereits angemerkt, auch begründen. Wäre doch auch schon was, oder?


----------



## Boesor (9. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 09.03.2007 06:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 08.03.2007 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube es gelingt dir einfach nur nicht so gut wie anderen Leuten.
Ich fühle mich zumindest nicht immer unverstanden.
Und das ich völlig Begründungslos durch die gegend laufe kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, ich wiederhole nur nicht immer alles in einem Thread


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 09.03.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es gelingt dir einfach nur nicht so gut wie anderen Leuten.
> Ich fühle mich zumindest nicht immer unverstanden.
> Und das ich völlig Begründungslos durch die gegend laufe kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, ich wiederhole nur nicht immer alles in einem Thread



Hm. Wenn du meinst.


----------



## Giggimaus (11. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

Killerspiele mit Kindernacktphotos zu vergleichen ist ja wohl ungeheuerlich! Was haben diese *gewaltätigen Brutalo-Spiele* mit den harmlosen Gesten von Liebe und Zärtlichkeit zu tun wie sie mit sog. Kinderpornographie dargestellt wird? Das ist echt Mies von euch. Die Unterstellung obendrein dass Liebhaber von Kinderakten Kinderschänder sind schlägt dann dem Fass den Boden aus! Das ist bereits eine echte Volksverhetzung und wird rechtliche Konsequenzen haben. Eine ganze Generation von deutschen Pädos wird sich das nicht länger bieten lassen

Giggi


----------



## HardlineAMD (12. März 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 06.03.2007 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 06.03.2007 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Junge, du bist sowas von dilettant und unterbelichtet, das kann man in Worte einfach nicht fassen.
Dir wäre es sicherlich auch genehm, wenn dein Nachbar deinen Job bekommt und du gekündigt wirst.


----------



## Ellenii (19. März 2007)

*AW: News -*

also ich spiele solche "killerspiele" schon seid gut 4 jahren und ich persönlich kann keine fliege was zu leide tun.

deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht warum politiker behaupten das killerspiele schuld an amokläufen sind.bei jeden amoklauf wurde gesagt das,dass spiel counter strike schuld sein.erhlich gesagt ist das absoluter schwachsinn.

es muss vorher schon etwas nicht richtig gewesen sein sonst würde man nicht amoklaufen.die leute sind voher schon psychisch angeschlagen aber unsere ach so tollen politiker suchen mal wieder nur nen grund um etwas verbieten zu können.keiner macht sich die mühe und nimmt sowas genau unter die lupe.es auf killerspiele zu schieben ist ja auch die einfachste lösung.


zum abschluß kann man echt nur noch sagen,wer keine ahnung hat sollte den mund halten.


----------

